# Song title Game



## 650Brute

Kinda like the word game, I like this one too.

It's on another atv site I go to.

I'd say

Midnight in Montgomery - Alan Jackson

the next post may be

Living after midnight- Judas preist

and so forth.

I'll start:

Home Sweet Home- Motley Crue


----------



## Polaris425

sweet home alabama - L.S. (like that?)


----------



## phreebsd

yes
Momma I'm Comin Home - Ozzy


----------



## 650Brute

Nobodys home- Clint Black


----------



## Brute650i

_Almost Home_ by Craig Morgan.


----------



## phreebsd

Nobody's Fool - Avril Lavigne


----------



## phreebsd

The fool - Lee Anne Womack


----------



## Polaris425

Fools Rush In - Cant remember


----------



## phreebsd

Polaris425 said:


> Fools Rush In - Cant remember


That was Frank Sinatra

My song:

Get It In - 50 Cent


----------



## Metal Man

( i changed mine since phreebsd and i posted at the same time)

lets get it on - Marvin Gay


----------



## Polaris425

jump on it - dont have a clue


----------



## Metal Man

jump around- House of Pain


----------



## phreebsd

Jump - Van Halen


----------



## Metal Man

Jumpin Jack Flash- Rolling Stones


----------



## phreebsd

Flash - Queen


----------



## Metal Man

Flash Light - Parliament ( George Clinton)


----------



## phreebsd

In the Light - Led Zeppelin baby!


----------



## camo650

Limelight-Rush


----------



## phreebsd

can we play off the artist name also?
If so, A Rush Of Blood To the Head - Coldplay
If not, Key Lime Pie - Kenny Chesney


----------



## Polaris425

American Pie - Don McLean


----------



## Mall Crawler

Cherry Pie - Warrant

A little old school.


----------



## phreebsd

Cherry Cherry - NEIL DIAMOND!!


----------



## beavel

Cherry Bomb - John Mellencamp


----------



## Brute650i

bombs over Baghdad-outkast


----------



## phreebsd

Calm Like A Bomb - Rage Against the Machine!


----------



## Brute650i

like a virgin by madonna


----------



## phreebsd

Be Like That - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Yesterday

that's that - snoop dogg


----------



## Metal Man

Tight Like That - clutch


----------



## Polaris425

Tight Trite Night - Don Ross


----------



## phreebsd

Up all Night - Hinder


----------



## Metal Man

Shook me all night long - ACDC


----------



## Brute650i

All My Ex's Live in Texas- George Straight


----------



## Metal Man

Lukenbach Texas - Willie and Waylon


----------



## Brute650i

Texas-George Strait


----------



## phreebsd

Texas Flood - Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## Metal Man

Texas Women - Hank Williams JR


----------



## Polaris425

American Woman - Leny Kravitz


----------



## phreebsd

American Idiot - Green Day


----------



## Metal Man

American Bad *** - Kid Rock


----------



## phreebsd

Bad Company - Bad Company


----------



## Metal Man

Bad to the Bone - George Thorogood


----------



## Yesterday

Bad Moon Rising - CCR


----------



## Brute650i

Neon Moon-Brooks and Dunn


----------



## Metal Man

Moon Dance - Van Morrison


----------



## Polaris425

The Dance - Garth Brooks


----------



## Brute650i

Mary Jane's Last Dance- Tom Petty


----------



## Metal Man

Last thing i needed first thing this morning - Willie Nelson


----------



## Polaris425

Whisky River - Willie Nelson


----------



## Metal Man

(Are we playing on names too? ^^^great song^^^)

Shotgun Willie - Wille Nelson


----------



## Polaris425

I dunno I thought we could?

I shot the sherrif - Bob Marley (Covered by Eric Clapton)


----------



## phreebsd

When Im With you - Sherrif


----------



## Brute650i

when Im Gone- 3 Doors Down


----------



## phreebsd

Gone - Jack Johnson


----------



## Brute650i

_What Kinda Gone_ - Chris Cagle


----------



## Polaris425

Gone Baby Gone - Gnarles Barkley


----------



## phreebsd

Baby Got Back - Sir Mix Alot


----------



## Metal Man

Drinking My Baby Goodbye - Charlie Daniels


----------



## phreebsd

Goodbye - Air Supply


----------



## Metal Man

Airplane - Widespread Panic


----------



## Brute650i

_Watching Airplanes- _Gary Allan


----------



## phreebsd

Homecoming in a Small Town - Riding Paper Airplanes
(you guys should check this one out)


----------



## Metal Man

(^^ I'm looking on Lime Wire right now.)

Dont take your guns to town - Johnny Cash


----------



## phreebsd

Janie's got a Gun - Aerosmith
(If you cant find let me know. it's an obscure song. im getting attachments working in PM's. Once working, I can send you the song via PM )


----------



## Metal Man

( hey phreebsd I could not find it.)

I use to love her - Guns-n- Roses


----------



## Polaris425

And I love Her - The Beatles


----------



## phreebsd

Love Stinks - J. Geils Band


----------



## Polaris425

I've got a *LOVE*ly bunch of coconuts - Fred Heatherton


----------



## Metal Man

Looking for love - Johnny Lee ....redone by Buckwheat "wookin pa nub"


----------



## Yesterday

fairy tale love story - Alice in chains


----------



## phreebsd

Man i Loooove Alice in Chains. Been listening to them since I was teenager. Sucks what happened to layne but the drugs got to him.

The Story - 30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## Brute650i

Love story- Taylor Swift


----------



## phreebsd

Story - Maroon 5


----------



## Yesterday

The Way of the Fist - *Five* Finger Death Punch


----------



## phreebsd

By the Way - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Metal Man

*Red* Headed Stranger - Willie Nelson


----------



## phreebsd

The Stranger - Billy Joel


----------



## Yesterday

The Things You Do - Zakk Wylde


----------



## phreebsd

All The Small Things - Blink-182


----------



## Yesterday

Throwing it All Away - Zakk Wylde


----------



## Brute650i

Today My World Slipped Away- George Strait


----------



## Yesterday

The World at Large - Modest Mouse


----------



## phreebsd

Hotel Room - Mest


----------



## Polaris425

Hotel California - Eagles


----------



## phreebsd

*Californi*c*a*tion - Red hot Chili Peppers


----------



## jackman

shes so california- Gary Allen


----------



## Brute650i

She's Gone Country-Alan Jackson


----------



## phreebsd

She's gone - Black Sabbath


----------



## Yesterday

tuesday's gone - skynard?


----------



## bruteforcerider13

shes country, jason aldean


----------



## Metal Man

If that ain't country I'll kiss your *** - David Alan Coe


----------



## phreebsd

Kiss me - Sixpence None the Richer


----------



## Metal Man

Suck My Kiss - Red Hot Chile Peppers


----------



## phreebsd

Suck - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Metal Man

Nine to Five - Dolly Parton


----------



## phreebsd

I got Five On It - Luniz


----------



## Metal Man

*ON* the turning away - Pink Floyd


----------



## phreebsd

Far Away - nickelback


----------



## Metal Man

Drift away - Dobie Grey

( we are getting in to title tag team mode again...Polaris 425 is gonna get us LMAO )


----------



## phreebsd

Drift and Die - Puddle of Mudd
(he just needs some lovin)


----------



## Metal Man

Mudblood - Obliviate


----------



## phreebsd

My name is Mud - Primus


----------



## Yesterday

Sold My Soul - Black Label Society


----------



## Polaris425

Sold (Grundy County Auction) - John Michael Montgomery


----------



## phreebsd

Dry County - Bon Jovi


----------



## Masher

County Fair - Johnny Tyler


----------



## 650Brute

Down on the county line- Sugarland


----------



## phreebsd

Sugar We're Going Down - Fallout Boy


----------



## 650Brute

Pour some sugar on me - Def Lappard


----------



## Metal Man

Sugar Magnolia - Grateful Dead


----------



## phreebsd

Sugar - System of a Down


----------



## Polaris425

down by the creek bank - still lookin for artist


----------



## Metal Man

Down with the sickness - Disturbed


----------



## Yesterday

Burn One Down - Ben Harper


----------



## Polaris425

Another one Bites the Dust - Queen


----------



## Yesterday

One - Metallica


----------



## Polaris425

xbigp said:


> One - Metallica


Good song I havent heard it in a while... 


One is the lonliest number - 3 Dog Night


----------



## phreebsd

Don't lose my number - Phil Collins


----------



## 650Brute

Number of the Beast- Iron Maiden


----------



## Polaris425

Beast of Burden - Rolling Stones


----------



## 650Brute

God Bless the children of the beast- Motley Crue


----------



## Yesterday

er.. 

sweet children - green day


----------



## Mall Crawler

Sweet child of mine - Guns 'n Roses

This thread goes way to fast for me. I can think of plenty of songs until I get to the end. lol


----------



## Metal Man

Sweet Home Chicago - The Blues Brothers


----------



## Yesterday

Mama, I'm Comin Home - Ozzy Osbourne /Zakk Wylde


----------



## Metal Man

Home Sweet Home - Motley Crue


----------



## phreebsd

The Sweet Escape - Gwen Stefani


----------



## Polaris425

Sweet Home Alabama - L.S.


----------



## Brute650i

The Three Great Alabama Icons- Drive By Truckers


----------



## Polaris425

The Three Blind Mice - Thomas Ravenscroft


----------



## CatGirl

*I Guess thats why they call it the blues- Elton John *

*I hope I did this right *


----------



## Yesterday

This is a Call - Foo Fighters

perfect, welcome to the site! post in the introduction folder and let us know about yourself if you'd like.
:374230:


----------



## phreebsd

she's mean, that's all you need to know 

This is your life - Switchfoot


----------



## CatGirl

something in your mouth - nickleback

and i am not mean just mean to him !! ha


----------



## Yesterday

something - beatles


----------



## Metal Man

Some gave all - Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## CatGirl

all or nothing - theory of a dead man


----------



## phreebsd

Nothing Else Matters - metallica


----------



## Polaris425

Nothing Wrong w/ the Radio - Aaron Tippon


----------



## phreebsd

Wrong Way - Sublime


----------



## Polaris425

Walk this Way - Aerosmith


----------



## Yesterday

By the way - red hot chilli peppersz


----------



## Metal Man

Are you sure Hank done it this way - Waylon Jennings


----------



## CatGirl

born like this -3 days grace


----------



## Metal Man

Born In East LA - Cheech and Chong


----------



## Yesterday

Born On The Bayou - CCR


----------



## bruteforcerider13

girl on the billboard- road hammers


----------



## phreebsd

About a Girl - Nirvana


----------



## Metal Man

bruteforcerider13 said:


> girl on the billboard- road hammers


( ^^^wearing nothing but a smile and a towel :bigok

Look At You Girl - Chris Ledoux


----------



## phreebsd

Here Without You - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Metal Man

Without You - Motley Crue


----------



## Yesterday

Pearl Harbor Sucked, And I Miss You - Team America World Police


----------



## phreebsd

I miss you - Blink 182


----------



## Polaris425

I need you - Tim McGraw


----------



## bruteforcerider13

what this world NEEDs is a few more ********- charlie daniels band


----------



## Yesterday

Long Haired ******* - David Allan Coe


----------



## bruteforcerider13

long haired countryboy- charlie daniels band


----------



## Brute650i

country boy can survive- hank williams JR


----------



## Yesterday

she's country - jason aldean


----------



## Polaris425

Gone Country - Alan Jackson


----------



## jackman

country boy - Alan Jackson


----------



## phreebsd

Im sorry Ms *Jackson* - Outcast


----------



## Yesterday

Mama I'm Comin Home - Zakk Wylde


----------



## bruteforcerider13

im a road hammer- road hammers


----------



## phreebsd

xbigp said:


> Mama I'm Comin Home - Zakk Wylde


^ that's been use THREE times in this thread!! cheatah!
I called you out! :rockn:



bruteforcerider13 said:


> im a road hammer- road hammers


Divine Hammer - The Breeders


----------



## Metal Man

U cant touch this!! - MC Hammer ( yeah thats right....i used MC Hammer artay::silly


----------



## Yesterday

oh, shoot. my bad! It's always what's playin so i guess it's always on my mind!

I Can't Sing - Colt Ford


----------



## Metal Man

I can't hold back - Survivor


----------



## Polaris425

I'm a Survivor - Destiny's Child


----------



## bruteforcerider13

im country- some country sing


----------



## Polaris425

I was County (when country wasnt cool) - Barbara Mandrell


----------



## GnFnRs

a country boy can survive- hank jr


----------



## 650Brute

Gone Country- Alan Jackson


----------



## phreebsd

When I'm Gone - 3 Doors Down


----------



## 650Brute

What kinda gone- Chris Cagle


----------



## Yesterday

What's On The Bar - Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## phreebsd

Sittin' at the Bar - Rehab


----------



## 650Brute

I love this bar- Toby Keith


----------



## CatGirl

i need you - tim mcgraw faith hill


----------



## bruteforcerider13

i can ride my bike wiht no handlebars- flo ots


----------



## Yesterday

i can do that - lil flip


----------



## Polaris425

I do - Jamelia


----------



## Yesterday

If I Could Do It Again - Corey Smith


----------



## Metal Man

If the sun refused to rise - Led Zepplin


----------



## phreebsd

Black Hole Sun - Soundgarden


----------



## Yesterday

She's Only Happy In The Sun - Jack Johson


----------



## bruteforcerider13

the hard way- eric church


----------



## phreebsd

Hard Habit To Break - Chicago


----------



## bruteforcerider13

broken- soundstem


----------



## phreebsd

Broken - Evanescence


----------



## CatGirl

broken- lifehouse


----------



## phreebsd

House - Elton John


----------



## bruteforcerider13

all the lights in the house are on- trace adkins


----------



## Yesterday

All My Ex's - George Strait


----------



## phreebsd

My immortal - Evanescence


----------



## Polaris425

My Girl - Temptations


----------



## Mall Crawler

Rock My World (Little Country Girl) - Brooks and Dunn


----------



## Polaris425

Planet Rock - Afrikan Bambada


----------



## bruteforcerider13

let it rock- kevin roloughf


----------



## Yesterday

the chicks dig it - chris cagle


----------



## bruteforcerider13

mud diggers- mud diggers


----------



## lilbigtonka

mud on the tires-brad paisley


----------



## phreebsd

My name is mud - Primus


----------



## kawa650

Lets get dirty - Heartland


----------



## Mall Crawler

Let's Get Rocked - Def Leppard


----------



## bruteforcerider13

got mud- idk


----------



## phreebsd

Baby Got Back - Sir Mix Alot


----------



## bruteforcerider13

back that thing up- justin moore


----------



## phreebsd

One Thing - Finger Eleven


----------



## bruteforcerider13

one wing in the fire- trent tomplinson


----------



## phreebsd

Fire - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## CatGirl

theres a fire in the night- alabama


----------



## phreebsd

The Night - Disturbed


----------



## bruteforcerider13

the highwaymen- johnny cash


----------



## Yesterday

The Sky Is Crying - Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## phreebsd

Blue Sky - Allman Brothers


----------



## Mall Crawler

Am I Blue - George Strait


----------



## phreebsd

What I Am - Edie Brickell & The New Bohemians


----------



## kawa650

Im a Ramblin' Man - -Waylon Jennings


----------



## Polaris425

Rambling Man - Allman Brothers


----------



## Mall Crawler

Man to Man - Gary Allan


----------



## bruteforcerider13

im going to kick your ***- justin moore


----------



## Yesterday

*Kick*apoo - Tenacious D


----------



## bruteforcerider13

do the chicken kick- dnt ask my sister know it


----------



## Polaris425

Do the Ricky Bobby - B Hamp


----------



## Yesterday

The Ballad of Curtis Lowe - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## CatGirl

by the way - hinder


----------



## Metal Man

50 ways to leave your lover - Paul Simon


----------



## phreebsd

Secret Lovers - Atlantic Starr


----------



## kawa650

Feel Like Making Love - Bad Company


----------



## bruteforcerider13

feeling h*rny- afroman

i know irs off subject but if you ever come across a song called mud puddle pudding, DO NOT listen to it,,,,,iy had to be the g*yest song i ever heard


----------



## phreebsd

Feeling This - Blink-182


----------



## bruteforcerider13

you look good with this in your mouth- nickelback


----------



## Metal Man

You look wonderful tonight - Eric Clapton


----------



## phreebsd

Wonderful - Everclear


----------



## bruteforcerider13

wonderland- cinderella lmfao, y do i know that song


----------



## kawa650

Wonderwall - Oasis


----------



## kawa650

If these old walls could talk - Kevin Fowler


----------



## chemoman23

cause i got high - afroman


----------



## phreebsd

Room at the Top - Tom Petty
(GREAT SONG)


----------



## Metal Man

Rocky Top - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## phreebsd

Mr Bojangles - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## 650Brute

Mr. Crowley- Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## phreebsd

Mr Brownstone - GNR


----------



## black420

Mr. Jones- Counting Crows


----------



## phreebsd

Right here, Right Now - Jesus Jones


----------



## Jcarp4483

here without you- 3 doors down


----------



## phreebsd

With or Without You - U2


----------



## Jcarp4483

I f---ink hate you- ?


----------



## phreebsd

I thought we were buddies!

She hates Me - Puddle of Mudd


----------



## Polaris425

She and I - Alabama


----------



## Jcarp4483

phreebsd said:


> I thought we were buddies!
> 
> She hates Me - Puddle of Mudd


 LMFAO o yeah thats the one sorry about that buddy HA HA i want thinking LOL that is halarious rite there


----------



## phreebsd

There She Goes - Sixpence None the Richer


----------



## Polaris425

Sing a song of Sixpence - unknown


----------



## Jcarp4483

Waiting on a women- brad paisley


----------



## Polaris425

Ok I think we need a new rule that you cant use words like A and THE.......... lol

American Woman - Lenny Kravitz


----------



## Metal Man

Polaris425 said:


> Ok I think we need a new rule that you cant use words like A and THE.......... lol
> 
> American Woman - Lenny Kravitz


I try to use only the key words.

Good hearted *woman* - Willie Nelson & Waylon Jennings


----------



## phreebsd

Good - Better than Ezra


----------



## Metal Man

Lord i hope this day is *good -* Don Williams


----------



## Yesterday

Good Riddance - Green Day


----------



## phreebsd

Nothin Good About Goodbye - Hinder


----------



## Yesterday

Songs About Rain - Gary Allen(?)


----------



## kawa650

Novmeber Rain - Guns and Roses


----------



## kawa650

I wish it would rain:02: - Temptations


----------



## Polaris425

*Wish* you were here - Pink Floyd


----------



## Brute650i

anywhere but here-chris cagle


----------



## Yesterday

This Could Be Anywhere In The World - AlexisOnFire


----------



## phreebsd

You Could Be Mine - GnR


----------



## Yesterday

I Could Kick Your *** - Justin Moore


----------



## phreebsd

Saigon Kick - Love is on the way

(i can see it in yoooour eyessssss ..... letss give it one mooorre tryyy toooooo niiiiiight bayby!!)


----------



## Lulu500

Kick Push - Lupe Fiasco


----------



## Polaris425

Aint that a Kick in the Head - Dean Martin


----------



## phreebsd

Machine Head - Bush


----------



## Polaris425

A rush of blood to the *Head* - Coldplay


----------



## 650Brute

rain in blood- slayer


----------



## Yesterday

april rain - mystic roots


----------



## Polaris425

Songs about RAIN - Garry Allen


----------



## 650Brute

November Rain- guns n roses


----------



## phreebsd

Rain - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## jaxamillion04

Rainbow in the dark - deo


----------



## phreebsd

Shot in the Dark - Ozzy


----------



## Yesterday

I Shot The Sheriff - Bob Marley et. al.


----------



## phreebsd

When Im With You - Sherriff


----------



## 650Brute

You give love a bad name- Bon Jovi


----------



## Polaris425

*Love* me Tender - Elvis


----------



## Metal Man

If *Love* Is A red Dress - Maria McKee


----------



## Polaris425

Lady In Red - Im too lazy to look


----------



## Yesterday

Red House - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Polaris425

House of the Rising Sun - The Animals


----------



## Metal Man

Death Letter Blues - Son *House*


----------



## Lulu500

Big Blue Note- Toby Keith


----------



## w8tnonu22

The *Note* - Daryle Singletary


----------



## Metal Man

Amputee Supermodel - Suicide *Note*


----------



## 650Brute

Suicide Solution- Ozzy w Randy Rhoades


----------



## Metal Man

1982- *Randy* Travis


----------



## 650Brute

Anything Goes- *Randy* Houser


----------



## w8tnonu22

I Will Do *ANYTHING* for Love - Meatloaf


----------



## Metal Man

Looking For *Love* In All The Wrong Places - Johnny Lee


----------



## w8tnonu22

Hurt - *JOHNNY* Cash


----------



## muddy-one

Ten ton brick - *Hurt*


----------



## mrkd1

Hurts so good-John Mellencamp


----------



## w8tnonu22

*GOOD* Morning Beautiful - Steve Holy


----------



## mrkd1

Beautiful Boy- John Lennon


----------



## phreebsd

Skater Boy - Avril Lavigne


----------



## mrkd1

Schools out- Alice Cooper


----------



## Polaris425

Fear the voices - *Alice *In Chains


----------



## phreebsd

Don't Fear the Reaper - Blue oyster Cult


----------



## muddy-one

Fear - Disturbed


----------



## Polaris425

*Disturbia* - Rhiana


----------



## mrkd1

Manic Depression - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Polaris425

now how the **** are those related?


----------



## Yesterday

cuz rhianna sux

Jimi Hendrix - Machine Gun


----------



## phreebsd

Machine Head - Bush


----------



## kawa650

Bulls on Parade - Rage Against The *Machine*


----------



## muddy-one

Halo- *Machine *head


----------



## Polaris425

*Head* - Prince


----------



## muddy-one

Bittersweet- Big *Head* Todd & the Monsters


----------



## 650Brute

Bittersweet symphony- The Verve


----------



## muddy-one

symphony of destruction- Megadeth


----------



## phreebsd

^ my kind of music. it's on my ipod

Appetite for Destruction - GnR


----------



## 650Brute

Ballad of Jane- L.A Guns (Guns from tha GnR)


----------



## muddy-one

Jane says - Jane's Addiction


----------



## Metal Man

Marry* Jane's* Last Dance - Tom Petty


----------



## mrkd1

Sweet Jane - Cowboy Junkies


----------



## phreebsd

Diary of Jane - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## 650Brute

Diary of a madman-OZZY


----------



## KMKjr

Dear *Diary* - Pink


----------



## muddy-one

wish you were here - Pink Floyd


----------



## KMKjr

Wish you were gone - Kelly Clarkson

(I don't think I could have picked 2 gayer songs....lol)


----------



## muddy-one

Gone - Montgomery Gentry


----------



## kawa650

Tuesdays Gone - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## mrkd1

After the thrill is *Gone* - Eagles


----------



## KMKjr

Calssic Canadian tune

My Girl (*Gone, Gone, Gone*) - Chilliwack


----------



## phreebsd

My Last Serenade - Killswitch Engage


----------



## KMKjr

phreebsd said:


> My Last Serenade - Killswitch Engage


That's some wierd ***** dude.


----------



## phreebsd

Shoot man i love it. Brent Bertram (A REAL CANADIAN, EH!) was a fan. I got turned on to it by his vids.


----------



## KMKjr

phreebsd said:


> Shoot man i love it. Brent Bertram (A REAL CANADIAN, EH!) was a fan. I got turned on to it by his vids.


Chick at the start is smokin!!!


----------



## phreebsd

yeah that's it


----------



## muddy-one

phreebsd said:


> My Last Serenade - Killswitch Engage


My Last Breath - Evanescence


----------



## KMKjr

Breathe - Faith Hill


----------



## phreebsd

Angels And Airwaves - Breathe


----------



## KMKjr

She talks to *Angels* - Black Crowes


----------



## LetsGoOilers

angel eyes- Jeff Healey


----------



## KMKjr

*Eye *of the Tiger - Survivor


----------



## muddy-one

I'm a Survivor - Reba McEntire


----------



## KMKjr

:greddy2:

*Survivor *- Destiny's Child


----------



## muddy-one

Voodoo Child - Jimi Hendrex


----------



## KMKjr

*Sweet *Child O'Mine - G n' R


----------



## phreebsd

Mine - Taproot

(Love this song!)


----------



## KMKjr

Megan McCauley : Tap That


----------



## phreebsd

Hit that - Offspring


----------



## KMKjr

Bruce Hornsby - *That*'s just the way it is


----------



## phreebsd

By the Way - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## muddy-one

Hot for teacher - Van Halen


----------



## KMKjr

Hot Hot Hot by Buster Poindexter


----------



## muddy-one

Hot - Smash Mouth


----------



## KMKjr

*Smash*ing Pumpkins - 1979


----------



## mrkd1

Day dream - *Smashing* pumpkins


----------



## phreebsd

The Day That Never Comes - Metallica


----------



## KMKjr

Green *Day* - American Idiot


----------



## phreebsd

American Woman - The Guess Who


----------



## muddy-one

Who you'd be today - Kenny Chesney


----------



## KMKjr

Ice Cube-*Today* Was A Good Day


----------



## muddy-one

Black Ice - AC/DC


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Trapped Under Ice-Metallica


----------



## muddy-one

Under - Sevendust


----------



## phreebsd

Headstrong - Trapt

(yes I made the phonetic leap from trapped to trapt)


----------



## KMKjr

Stronger - Kanye West


----------



## muddy-one

Spegetti *West*ern - Primus


----------



## KMKjr

*On Top Of Spaghetti - I think it was the Ernie or the Cookie Monster*


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Some Kind of Monster-Metallica


----------



## KMKjr

C is for Cookie - Cookie Monster


----------



## muddy-one

Meet the Monster - Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## KMKjr

muddy-one said:


> Meet the Monster - Five Finger Death Punch


You made that up.


----------



## KMKjr

OK, you didn't.

*Finger* Eleven - Paralyzer


----------



## phreebsd

Eleven - Taking Back Sunday


----------



## KMKjr

*Sunday* Bloody *Sunday* - U2


----------



## phreebsd

Blood - My Chemical Romance


----------



## KMKjr

*Great Big Sea - Chemical Workers Song*


----------



## Yesterday

Swallowed In The Sea - Coldplay


----------



## KMKjr

She *Swallowed *It - NWA


----------



## w8tnonu22

Swallowed- Bush


----------



## muddy-one

Fatal if Swallowed - Over Kill


----------



## KMKjr

muddy-one said:


> Fatal if Swallowed - Over *Kill*


The *Kill*ers - Human


----------



## websy

More Human than Human - Rob Zombie


----------



## KMKjr

The pedophile himself:


*Human* Nature - Michael Jackson


----------



## muddy-one

Human - Metallica


----------



## KMKjr

Ol' school:

*Human* League - "Don't You Want Me"


----------



## Marshhawk

*Sprinsteen*

Human Touch ---Bruce Springsteen

Bill/WI


----------



## KMKjr

*Touch *My Body - Mariah Carey


----------



## websy

Body Hammer - Fear Factory


----------



## Marshhawk

sledgehammer--- Peter Gabriel


----------



## phreebsd

Hammer - Bob Marley


----------



## muddy-one

The Hammer - Motorhead


----------



## phreebsd

The Unforgiven - Metallica


----------



## muddy-one

^^ great song
Unforgiven - Creed


----------



## phreebsd

Given Up - Linkin Park


----------



## KMKjr

South Park - Blame Canada


----------



## muddy-one

Blame - Korn


----------



## phreebsd

Blame - Collective Soul


----------



## KMKjr

*Soul*ja Boy - Crank That


----------



## muddy-one

Yank me Crank me - Ted Nugent


----------



## KMKjr

*Daddy YANKee - Gasolina*


----------



## muddy-one

Daddy - Korn


----------



## GWNBrute

daddy's hand-holly dunn


----------



## KMKjr

Puff Daddy ft. Faith Evans - I'll Be Missing You


----------



## muddy-one

Missing - Evanescence


----------



## 650Brute

Your gonna MISS this- Trace adkins


----------



## KMKjr

*Twisted Sister - We're Not *Gonna* Take Tt*


----------



## 650Brute

Twisted Transistor - KoRn


----------



## KMKjr

I only know this cause she is super hot and watching CMT with the volume muted.

Carrie Underwood - *Twisted*


----------



## GWNBrute

twist and shout-Isley Brothers


----------



## muddy-one

Shout - Disturbed


----------



## KMKjr

Tears for Fears - *Shout*


----------



## 650Brute

Shout at the Devil- Motley Crue


----------



## KMKjr

*Devil* Inside - INXS


----------



## 650Brute

The devil went down to Ga- Charlie Daniels


----------



## KMKjr

_*Georgia *on my Mind - Ray Charles_


----------



## 650Brute

Mind- System of a down


----------



## KMKjr

2 Live Crew - Face *Down *Azz Up

(and don't download that one with the kids around)


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Her Mama Got Azz Too-Juvenile


----------



## phreebsd

What i Got - Sublime


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

So (f'n) What! - Metallica (Gotta love some Metallica!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## muddy-one

*Whatever - Godsmack*


----------



## Yesterday

whatever it is - zack brown band


----------



## KMKjr

Bobby *Brown* - My Prerogative


----------



## muddy-one

*My* Apocalypse - Metallica


----------



## phreebsd

My Own Prison - Creed


----------



## muddy-one

Prison song - System of a Down


----------



## phreebsd

Folsom Prison Blues - Johnny Cash


----------



## KMKjr

Before she was smokin hot:

Leann Rimes - Blue


----------



## muddy-one

*Rime* of the Ancient Mariner - Iron Maiden


----------



## KMKjr

From back in my metal days:

Judas Preist - Hard as *Iron*


----------



## muddy-one

The Judas Kiss - Metallica


----------



## phreebsd

The Clincher - Chevelle


----------



## KMKjr

*Chevy - Riding Dirty*


----------



## websy

*DIRTY* - Christina Aguilera


----------



## phreebsd

Days go By - Dirty Vegas


----------



## muddy-one

Viva Las Vegas - Elvis Presley


----------



## phreebsd

Vegas - A New Found Glory


----------



## KMKjr

Bruce Springsteen - *Glory* Days


----------



## muddy-one

Riot - Three *Days *Grace


----------



## KMKjr

C(m on Feel The Noise - Quiet *Roit*


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Someone's got to Feel this - Kid Rock


----------



## phreebsd

This Love - Pantera


----------



## GWNBrute

Can't stop THIS feeling-Razorlight


----------



## phreebsd

Can't get you off of my mind - Lenny Kravitz


----------



## GWNBrute

Read my MIND- KIllers


----------



## phreebsd

My Tourniquet - Evanescence


----------



## GWNBrute

Tourniquet- Marilyn Manson


----------



## phreebsd

*Man* in the box - Alice in chains


----------



## KMKjr

*Alice* Cooper - Schools Out


----------



## 08Bruteon30's

ladyfinger-too cool for school


----------



## phreebsd

Finger Eleven - One Thing


----------



## 08Bruteon30's

Stone Temple Pilots- Sex Type thing


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

The Thing That Should Not Be - Metallica (Rock & Roll Hall of Fame New Inductees!!!!)


----------



## 08Bruteon30's

*Metal *health- quiet riot


----------



## phreebsd

Quiet - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## KMKjr

All Star - *Smash* Mouth


----------



## phreebsd

Fade Into You - Mazzy Star 
(a classic from my high school days)


----------



## muddy-one

Fade to Black - Metallica


----------



## KMKjr

Back in *Black *- AC/DC


----------



## phreebsd

Black Sunshine - White Zombie


----------



## KMKjr

*White *Wedding - Billy Idol


----------



## muddy-one

Children Of The Sun - Billy Thorpe


----------



## KMKjr

Soundgarden - Black Hole *Sun*


----------



## phreebsd

Doll Parts - Hole


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Down in a HOLE - Alice in Chains


----------



## phreebsd

Down - 311


----------



## Yesterday

Down, Down, Down - The Expendables


----------



## phreebsd

Down In It - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Yesterday

In My Life - Beatles


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

My Life - The Game ft. Lil Wayne (Rap for those of you who don't know, LOL)


----------



## Lulu500

Life In The Fast Lane- Eagles


----------



## KMKjr

Tracy Chapman - *Fast* Car


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

F**K My Car - Too Short (classic!!)


----------



## lilbigtonka

piece of sheeeeet car- adam sandler lol


----------



## phreebsd

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> F**K My Car - Too Short (classic!!)


my fav too short song. It's on my iphone 



lilbigtonka said:


> piece of sheeeeet car- adam sandler lol


Fast Car - Tracy Chapman


----------



## 650Brute

House of pain- FASTer *****cat


----------



## muddy-one

Pain - Three days grace


----------



## KMKjr

T-*Pain* ft. Akon - Bartender


----------



## KMKjr

KMKjr said:


> Tracy Chapman - *Fast* Car





phreebsd said:


> Fast Car - Tracy Chapman


Copy cat.


----------



## phreebsd

shoot if you go back thru this thread there's 1 song that was used like 6 times.. 

I Came to Bring the Pain - 2 Pac


----------



## KMKjr

Jump Around - House of *Pain *(probably used before...lol)


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Jump Jump - Kris Kross lol


----------



## KMKjr

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> Jump Jump - Kris Kross lol


Nice....the one hit wonders are coming out now.


Help Me Make It Through the Night - *Kris* Kristofferson


----------



## walker

night time is the right time --- creedence clearwater revival


----------



## KMKjr

Cyndi Lauper - I Drove All *Night*


----------



## phreebsd

All My Life - Foo Fighters


----------



## Lulu500

All I Want to Do- Sugarland


----------



## KMKjr

What started it all!!

*Sugar*hill Gang - Rappers Delight (Classic ol' school and still on first page of my Ipod!!)


----------



## phreebsd

Violet Hill - Coldplay


----------



## Lulu500

Cold - Crossfade


----------



## Yesterday

in the fade - queens of the stone age


----------



## KMKjr

Carribean *Queen *- Billy Ocean


----------



## phreebsd

The Ocean - Led Zeppelin


----------



## KMKjr

Jimmy Buffett - Mother *Ocean* (had some help with this one )


----------



## phreebsd

Mother - Danzig


----------



## KMKjr

Kid Rock - You never met a *mother* f'r quite like Me


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Kid Rock - *AMERICAN BADDASS *


----------



## Lulu500

American Pie - Don Mclean


----------



## Yesterday

Custard Pie - Led Zepplin


----------



## GWNBrute

Sunset strip-Custard


----------



## KMKjr

T-Pain - I'm N Luv (Wit A *Strip*per)


----------



## phreebsd

I'm on a Boat! - The Lonely Island
(HILARIOUS! T-Pain on this one too!)


----------



## KMKjr

phreebsd said:


> I'm on a Boat! - The Lonely Island
> (HILARIOUS! T-Pain on this one too!)


The *Lonely* Island Ft *T Pain* - I'm On A Boat 

Akon -* Lonely*

or my first choice:

Roy Orbison - Only The* Lonely*


----------



## muddy-one

*Only *- Nine Inch Nails


----------



## KMKjr

Ashanti or The Platters - *Only* You


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Better than You - Metallica


----------



## muddy-one

You - Candlebox


----------



## Metal Man

*Box* of Rain . The Grateful Dead


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Dead & Gone - T.I. ft. J.T.


----------



## muddy-one

Dead And Broken - Godsmack


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Godsmack - Vampires


----------



## KMKjr

Akon feat. Eminem - *Smack* that


----------



## Metal Man

Dixie Chick - Little* Feat*


----------



## guido

Lady - Little River Band


----------



## Polaris425

"May the bird of paradise fly up your nose" - Little Jimmy Dic kins


----------



## phreebsd

Free Bird - Skynard!!


----------



## KMKjr

Tom Petty - *FREE* Falling


----------



## phreebsd

Falling Away from Me - Korn


----------



## Lulu500

Diary of Jane- Breaking Benjamin


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Mary Jane - Scarface


----------



## Metal Man

.....


----------



## phreebsd

yeah im trying to see how lulu500 post fits?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^^ LOL yeah, I honestly didn't even notice that!! ^^


----------



## 650Brute

The Ballad of Jane- LA Guns


----------



## muddy-one

6 *Gun* Quota - Seether


----------



## 08Bruteon30's

tear the club up- three *6* mafia


----------



## KMKjr

In *The Club* - 50 Cent


----------



## phreebsd

A Day in the Life - The Beatles


----------



## KMKjr

Good Life - Kanye West ft. T-Pain


----------



## Yesterday

Good Highs - Jah Roots


----------



## phreebsd

Because i got high - Afroman


----------



## KMKjr

I Wanna Get *High* - Cypress Hill


----------



## Yesterday

High Tide or Low Tide - Bawb Marley


----------



## phreebsd

Low - Cracker


----------



## 08Bruteon30's

lil jon = get low


----------



## phreebsd

You Can’t Always Get What You Want - Rolling Stones


----------



## Yesterday

I've Got Ten Friends And A Crowbar That Says You Ain't Gonna Do Jack - Underoath


----------



## muddy-one

Wasteland - 10 Years


----------



## KMKjr

Carrie Underwood - *WASTE*d


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Waste My Hate - METALLICA :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

(I Hate) Everything About You - Three Days Grace


----------



## bayou_boy_22

I hate everything. George Strait


----------



## phreebsd

haha im like george strait then! 

Everything - Lifehouse


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Everything Chris Cagle


----------



## muddy-one

Everything Zen - Bush


----------



## KMKjr

*(I Hate) Everything About You - Three Days Grace* 

Great song. Wanted to play it at our wedding but the wife wouldn't let me!!



muddy-one said:


> Everything Zen - Bush


The Clipse - *Zen*


----------



## Polaris425

Total e*clipse* of the heart - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## phreebsd

Barracuda - Heart


----------



## KMKjr

Polaris425 said:


> Total e*clipse* of the heart - Bonnie Tyler


Nice!!



phreebsd said:


> Barracuda - Heart


 
Beat of My *Heart* - Hillary Duff


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

HEART Shaped Box - Nirvana


----------



## walker

acky brakey heart ---- billy ray cirus


----------



## Metal Man

Seven Spanish Angels - Willie Nelson & *Ray* Charles


----------



## KMKjr

She Talks to *Angels* - Black Crowes


----------



## Metal Man

*Black* Math - The White Stripes


----------



## walker

back in black--- ac/dc


----------



## bayou_boy_22

blackened, Metallica


----------



## KMKjr

*Black* Eyed Peas - My Humps


----------



## Metal Man

*Hump* De Bump - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Fade to Black, Metallica


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Bouncin' Back (Bumpin' Me Against the Wall) Mystikal


----------



## Yesterday

Back to School - Deftones


----------



## bayou_boy_22

I go back, Kenney Chesney


----------



## KMKjr

Baby Got *Back* - Sir Mix Alot


----------



## Yesterday

What I Got - Sublime


----------



## KMKjr

Usher - You *Got* It Bad


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Billy's got a gun, Def Leppard


----------



## KMKjr

Janie's *got a gun* - Aerosmith


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Baby's Got Her Blue Jeans On, Mel McDaniel


----------



## KMKjr

Dem *Jeans* - Chingy ft. Jermaine Dupri


----------



## phreebsd

Billy Jean - Michael Jackson


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Blue Jean Blues, Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## Metal Man

The *Blues *Is Alright - ZZ Hill


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Folsom Prison Blues, Johnny Cash


----------



## Polaris425

Take this job & shove it - *Johnny* Paycheck


----------



## bayou_boy_22

The Ballad of Johnny Butt, Sublime


----------



## Metal Man

*Lime* Light - Rush


----------



## 650Brute

Ride the *light*ning- Metallica


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Light Up, Styx


----------



## muddy-one

Get Up Stand Up - Bob Marley


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Hands UP - Lloyd Banks ft. 50 Cent


----------



## phreebsd

My Hands - Jewel


----------



## bayou_boy_22

All Within My Hands, Metallica


----------



## phreebsd

My Immortal - Evanescence


----------



## bayou_boy_22

All my Ex's Live in Texas, George Strait


----------



## Polaris425

Lukenbach, Texas - Waylon (& Willie & The Boys)


----------



## mrkd1

Yellow rose of *Texas -* Elvis


----------



## KMKjr

*Yellow* Submarine - Beatles


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Yellow Brick Road, Eminem


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Yellow Ledbetter - Pearl Jam


----------



## KMKjr

Christina Aguilera - Keeps Gettin' *Better*


----------



## Polaris425

KMKjr said:


> Christina Aguilera - Keeps *Gettin' Better*


Watch this...

*
Gettin Better* all the time - Brooks & Dunn :rockn: I should get double points...


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Gettin Money, Hurricane Chris


----------



## KMKjr

Mo *Money*, Mo problems - Biggie Small (aka The Notorious Big), Ft Mase & Puff Daddy


----------



## KMKjr

Polaris425 said:


> Watch this...
> 
> 
> *Gettin Better* all the time - Brooks & Dunn :rockn: I should get double points...


 
I didn't get triple for Janie's *Got a Gun *

(and I don't think there is any points.. )


----------



## Polaris425

KMKjr said:


> Mo *Money*, Mo problems - Biggie Small (aka The Notorious Big), Ft Mase & *Puff *Daddy


*Puff* the magic dragon - Peter, Paul, & Mary


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Bad Magick, Godsmack


----------



## Polaris425

*Magic* Man - Hart


----------



## bayou_boy_22

every man needs a women, Wayne Toups (coonazz music)


----------



## phreebsd

Every Rose has its thorn - Poison!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Tous Les Temps en Temps (Every Now and Then), Wayne Toups


----------



## BEASTBRUTE

Step Up- Drowning Pool


----------



## BEASTBRUTE

Let The Bodies Hit The Floor- Drowning Pool


----------



## mrkd1

Dead *bodies* everywhere - Korn


----------



## muddy-one

Dead and Broken - Godsmack


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Unbroken - Pantera


----------



## phreebsd

broken - Seether


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Broken, Beat, and Scarred - Metallica:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

Scars - Papa Roach


----------



## KMKjr

*Papa *Don't Preach - Madonna


----------



## phreebsd

Don't Speak - No Doubt


----------



## mrkd1

I let the music speak - Abba


----------



## KMKjr

Sum 41 - *Speak* of the Devil


----------



## phreebsd

Devil Went Down to Georgia - Charlie Daniels band


----------



## KMKjr

*Georgia *on my Mind - Ray Charles


----------



## Polaris425

Always *on my Mind* - Willie Nelson


----------



## KMKjr

*Always -* Bon Jovi


----------



## phreebsd

Always - Blink-182


----------



## muddy-one

Mysterious *Ways - *U2


----------



## Polaris425

Bloody Sunday - U2


----------



## KMKjr

*Raining Blood - Slayer*


----------



## Metal Man

November *Rain* - G-N-R


----------



## KMKjr

Alice Cooper - Love's A Loaded *Gun*


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Army Gunz, Birdman


----------



## Polaris425

Surfin' *Bird* - Trashmen


----------



## Metal Man

Bustin' *Surf*boards - The Tornadoes


----------



## muddy-one

Machinehead - *Bus*h


----------



## Yesterday

Welcome to the Machine - Pink Floyd


----------



## phreebsd

Welcome to Planet Motherf000ker - White Zombie


----------



## walker

welcome to the jungle --- guns-n-roses


----------



## phreebsd

You're Going TO Lose that Girl - The Beatles


----------



## muddy-one

*Goin *Down - Godsmack


----------



## KMKjr

*Smack* that - Akon (was my first choice but I think it's been used several times before)

so

Prodigy - *Smack* My B!tch Up (but was used too)

so

LL Cool J- *Goin*g Back to Cali


----------



## Metal Man

Wild Wild West - *Kool* Moe Dee


----------



## phreebsd

Dee - Randy Rhoads

(i can play this)


----------



## muddy-one

*Dee*p - Nickelback


----------



## phreebsd

In Too Deep - Sum 41


----------



## Yesterday

Too Tough To Die - BLack Label Society


----------



## KMKjr

Back in *BLACK* - AC/DC


----------



## muddy-one

Black - Sevendust


----------



## KMKjr

**** kids...

Miley Cyrus - *7 *Things


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Seven Seas of Rhye, Queen


----------



## Metal Man

*Seven* Bridges Road - The Eagles


----------



## phreebsd

The Road I'm On - 3 Doors Down


----------



## KMKjr

*Three *Days Grace - I Hate Everything About You


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Three Six Five, Eminem


----------



## KMKjr

Maroon *5* - She Will Be Loved


----------



## muddy-one

She Hates Me - Puddle of Mudd


----------



## phreebsd

With Me - Sum 41


----------



## walker

songs about me trace atkins


----------



## phreebsd

Something to Talk About - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## KMKjr

Britney Spears - Do *Something*


----------



## muddy-one

Somebody Someone - Korn


----------



## phreebsd

Every*one* - Social Burn


----------



## muddy-one

Burn - Sevendust


----------



## Big Bad Brute

Burning for You - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## KMKjr

Try - *Blue* Rodeo


----------



## Polaris425

Blue - Leanne Rhymes


----------



## muddy-one

Blues for you - Cross Canadian Ragweed


----------



## KMKjr

Eminem - Smoke *Weed*


----------



## muddy-one

Hash Pipe - *Wee*zer


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Big *Wee*nie, Eminem


----------



## KMKjr

Fergie - *Big* Girls Don't Cry


----------



## muddy-one

Big Jack - AC/DC


----------



## Metal Man

*Big* River - Johnny Cash


----------



## KMKjr

CCR - Rollin' on a *River*


----------



## muddy-one

Rollin - Limp Bizkit


----------



## KMKjr

*Rollin*g Stones - Can't Always Get What You Want


----------



## jedi.mike

Always on my mind - Kenny Rogers


----------



## KMKjr

Mr. Rogers - (It's a Beautiful Day in the) Neighborhood


----------



## muddy-one

Beautiful Day - U2


----------



## KMKjr

*Sean Kingston - *Beautiful* Girl*


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Beautiful Life, Big Tymers


----------



## KMKjr

Thug Life - Tupac Shakur (it's the record but first thing that came to mind)


----------



## bayou_boy_22

I had a beautiful time, Merle Haggard


----------



## Polaris425

Okie from Muskogee - Merle Haggard


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Branded Man, Merle Haggard


----------



## Polaris425

fighting side of me - Merle Haggard


----------



## bayou_boy_22

I Gotta Get Drunk, Merle Haggard


----------



## KMKjr

My moto at closing time:

Afro Man - Your Pretty When I'm *Drunk*


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Drunk in the morning, Kid Rock


----------



## KMKjr

We Will *Rock* You - Queen

Michael Jackson - *Rock* With You


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Rockstar, Nickelback


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

Figured You Out, Nickelback


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Next Contestant, Nickelback


----------



## phreebsd

bayou_boy_22 said:


> Next Contestant, Nickelback


The Legacy - *Testa*ment


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

The Blues man, remake by Allan Jackson


----------



## KMKjr

Moody *Blues* - Nights In White Satin


----------



## phreebsd

Hate Me - Blue October


----------



## KMKjr

Three Days Grace - I *Hate* Everything About You


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Ugly Kid Joe - I Hate Everything About You


----------



## KMKjr

Was gonna pull off a New *Kids* song, but decided that would be too gay.

Coolio - *Ugly* B!tches


----------



## muddy-one

***** - Meredith Brooks


----------



## KMKjr

For my ******* friends:

*Brooks* & Dunn - Boot Scootin' Boogie


----------



## muddy-one

The Dance - Garth Brooks


----------



## KMKjr

Lady GaGa - Just *Dance*


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Lady Antebellum - I Run to You (had the wife's help on this one!) lol


----------



## Polaris425

*Lady* GaGa - Poker Face


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

*Lady *Down On Love - Alabama


----------



## phreebsd

This Love - Pantera


----------



## Yesterday

.44 Caliber Love Letter - Alexisonfire


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

Love Hurts - Nazareth


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Love Bug, George Strait


----------



## phreebsd

Sultans of Swing - Dire Straits


----------



## KMKjr

50 Cent - *Straight *To The Bank


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

*Straight* From The Heart - Bryan Adams


----------



## KMKjr

*Heart* - What About Love


----------



## phreebsd

It's What We're All About - Sum 41


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

When a Man *Love*s A Woman - Percy Sledge


----------



## KMKjr

*Sledge*hammer - Peter Gabriel


----------



## phreebsd

Divine Hammer - The Breeders
(i miss The Breeders)


----------



## OCCKawi

If I Had A Hammer- Pete Seeger


----------



## phreebsd

I Alone - Live


----------



## OCCKawi

I Stand Alone - Godsmack


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

*I* Drink Alone - George Therogood


----------



## phreebsd

Alone - Heart


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

All I Wanna Do is Make Love - *Heart*

*The wife says we are a bunch of bored people....lol.*


----------



## OCCKawi

Of All The Gin Joints in The World - Fall Out Boy


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Gin & Juice - Snoop Dogg


----------



## OCCKawi

pimp juice - Nelly


----------



## muddy-one

Lakini's Juice - Live


----------



## OCCKawi

Alive - P.O.D.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Its a great day to be alive, Travis Tritt (Today is not that day)


----------



## OCCKawi

Great Romances of the 20th Century - Taking Back Sunday
Booyah, one of my faves!!!


----------



## KMKjr

Maroon 5 - *Sunday* Morning


----------



## phreebsd

Morning Song - Jewel​


----------



## muddy-one

Prison Song - System of a down


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Down In A Hole - Alice N Chains


----------



## KMKjr

Men at Work - Land *Down* Under


----------



## OCCKawi

Down - Blink 182


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

System of A Down - Chop Suey lol


----------



## KMKjr

Bow Wow ft. T-Pain - Outta My *System*


----------



## OCCKawi

Champagne for my real friends, real pain for my sham friends - Fall Out Boy
Triple Points Son!!!!


----------



## KMKjr

Oasis - *Champagne *Supernova


----------



## OCCKawi

Chris Rock - No Sex in the Champagne Room


----------



## muddy-one

Sex and Candy - Marcy Playground


----------



## KMKjr

*Candy* - Cameo


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

*Candy*man - Knockin Boots LOL now that's old school LOL


----------



## phreebsd

Man in the Box - Alice in Chains


----------



## muddy-one

Faceless Man - Creed


----------



## KMKjr

*Creedence Clearwater Revival: Bad Moon Rising*


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

*BAD - Michael Jackson*


----------



## OCCKawi

fuel - bad day
....wish i coulda done better, but it's late HA.


----------



## KMKjr

Metallica - *Fuel*


----------



## muddy-one

Fuel - Corrosion of Conformity


----------



## KMKjr

muddy-one said:


> Fuel - Corrosion of Conformity


Ya got me......... this ones gonna take some time.


----------



## phreebsd

Call *of* Ktulu - metallica


----------



## Yesterday

A Call To Arms - Trivium


----------



## phreebsd

With Arms Wide Open - Creed


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Weathered - Creed


----------



## KMKjr

phreebsd said:


> Call *of* Ktulu - metallica


Cheater!!!


----------



## KMKjr

*Creedence Clearwater Revival - Born On The Bayou*


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Dr. Dre & Ice Cube - Natural *Born *Killers


----------



## KMKjr

Aretha Franklin - (You Make Me Feel Like) A *Natural* Woman


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

*Feel Like *Makin' Love - Bad Company


----------



## KMKjr

Michael Jackson - *Bad*


----------



## phreebsd

George Thorogood - *Bad* To The Bone


----------



## Yesterday

*Bone*yards - Parkway Drive


----------



## muddy-one

No *Way* - Korn


----------



## Yesterday

Way Beyond Empty - Black Label Society


----------



## phreebsd

By the way - Red hot chili peppers


----------



## KMKjr

Simply *Red* - Sunrise


----------



## phreebsd

Simple Kind of Life - No Doubt


----------



## muddy-one

Bring me to Life - Evanescence


----------



## KMKjr

Simple Plan - Perfect


----------



## OCCKawi

perfect situation - weezer


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Same Ol' *Situation - Motley Crue*


----------



## KMKjr

2-Live *Crew* - Face down azz up


----------



## phreebsd

Dolphins Cry - Live


----------



## KMKjr

Prince and The Revolution - When Doves *Cry*


----------



## phreebsd

Call Me When You Are Sober - Evanescence 
( i love amy lee!)


----------



## KMKjr

Pink (or Kelly Clarkson) - *Sober*


----------



## OCCKawi

pink - aerosmith


----------



## KMKjr

One of my all time favorites:

Aerosmith - Janie's Got A Gun


----------



## phreebsd

Baby Got Back - Sir Mix Alot


----------



## OCCKawi

Back up against the wall - Rancid


----------



## muddy-one

Audience of one - Rise Against


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Bullet in Your Head - *Rage Against*the Machine


----------



## phreebsd

Machine Head - Bush
double word score!!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

*Bush *- Greedy Fly (kick @$$ song!!)


----------



## OCCKawi

fly like an eagle - seal


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Time for me to Fly, REO Speedwagon


----------



## phreebsd

I'm so sick - Flyleaf


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Sick of Life, Godsmack


----------



## phreebsd

Bring Me To Life - Evanescence


----------



## OCCKawi

life on the farm - Piebald


----------



## Yesterday

Farmhouse - Phish


----------



## phreebsd

House of the rising sun - the animals


----------



## OCCKawi

sunday bloody sunday - U2


----------



## muddy-one

Raining Blood - Slayer


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Blood Brothers, Papa Roach


----------



## phreebsd

Message in Blood - Pantera


----------



## Yesterday

Blood Red Sky - Silent Civilian


----------



## phreebsd

A shot below the belt - august burns red


----------



## OCCKawi

red hot moon - rancid


----------



## Yesterday

red house - hendrix


----------



## OCCKawi

house of the rising sun - Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## phreebsd

people of the sun - rage against the machine


----------



## Yesterday

welcome to the machine - pink floyd


----------



## Brute650i

*



Guns n Roses - Welcome to the jungle
*


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Guns & Roses - November rain


----------



## phreebsd

Rain Song - led Zeppelin


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Songs About Rain - Gary Allan


----------



## phreebsd

bring on the rain - jo dee messina


----------



## KMKjr

It's Raining Men - The once chubby spice girl, Gerry something.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

*Many Men* - 50 Cent (Fitty Cent)


----------



## billythecow

Boyz 2 MEN - end of the road


----------



## OCCKawi

on the road again - willie nelson


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Weed with *Willie* - Toby Keith


----------



## phreebsd

With or Without You - U2


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

*Without You* - Motley Crue (Double) lol


----------



## phreebsd

I miss you - blink-182


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Don't *Blink* - Kenny Chesney


----------



## OCCKawi

Don't leave me - Blink 182
Double bonus!!! ha


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

*Don't* Speak - No Doubt


----------



## OCCKawi

don't wait - dashboard confessional


----------



## phreebsd

The Wait - Metallica


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

The Day that Never Comes - Metallica


----------



## OCCKawi

never meant - alien ant farm


----------



## phreebsd

Never Again - Nickleback


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Through the *Never* - Metallica


----------



## OCCKawi

through being cool - saves the day!!!!!!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Metallica - Hero of *the Day*


----------



## phreebsd

Shadow of the Day - Linkin Park


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Papercut - *Linkin Park* 


 (I wanted to put Shadow on the Sun - Audioslave, but was unsure if that was the title of the song) lol


----------



## Yesterday

*Park*way Drive - Feed Them To The Pigs


----------



## OCCKawi

*drive* there now - the almost


----------



## phreebsd

Do it For Me Now - Angels and Airwaves


----------



## OCCKawi

The Adventure - *Angels and Airwaves*
Wow phreebsd. Brought out AVA huh?? Wouldn't have called that one, but good taste!!


----------



## muddy-one

Angels take a soul - Fuel


----------



## phreebsd

OCCKawi said:


> The Adventure - *Angels and Airwaves*
> Wow phreebsd. Brought out AVA huh?? Wouldn't have called that one, but good taste!!


thanky!



muddy-one said:


> Angels take a soul - Fuel


Fallen Angel - Poison


----------



## OCCKawi

Grand Theft Autumn - *Fall *Out Boy


----------



## phreebsd

Haste the Day - Autumn


----------



## OCCKawi

Anthem of our dying day - Story of the year


----------



## phreebsd

94 hours - As I lay Dying


----------



## muddy-one

Big Bear and the Hour of Chaos - Unearth


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Addicted to *Chaos* - Megadeth


----------



## phreebsd

Chaos A.D - Sepultura


----------



## muddy-one

Wake the Demons - Full Blown Chaos


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

By *Demons* be Driven - Pantera


----------



## muddy-one

Driven - Sevendust


----------



## OCCKawi

Drive - Incubus


----------



## phreebsd

Driven under - Seether


----------



## muddy-one

Under the knife - Rise Against


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

*Under the* Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## KMKjr

Simon and Garfunkel - *Bridge *Over Troubled Water


----------



## OCCKawi

over and out - foo fighters


----------



## muddy-one

Straight *Out* of Line - Godsmack


----------



## phreebsd

Straight outta compton - N.W.A

triple word score! sorta


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

*N.W.A.* - Automobile (Classic!! LOL)


----------



## phreebsd

With You - Linkin Park


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Candlebox - *You*


----------



## phreebsd

Heart Shaped Box - Nirvana


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Rape Me - *Nirvana*


----------



## phreebsd

call me when you're sober - evanescence


----------



## OCCKawi

*Call*ing all cars - senses fail


----------



## muddy-one

The Call of Ktulu - Metallica


----------



## KMKjr

The *Calling* - Wherever You Will Go


----------



## OCCKawi

Go - Blink 182


----------



## KMKjr

The *Go-Go's* - Vacation


----------



## phreebsd

The Beat Goes On - Sonny and Cher


----------



## KMKjr

Beat It - Micheal Jackson


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Man in the Mirror - Michael Jackson


----------



## phreebsd

Man In the Box - Alice in Chains
(Quadruple word score!!)


----------



## muddy-one

Man in a Suitcase - The Police


----------



## KMKjr

F!ck the Police - NWA


----------



## OCCKawi

message in a bottle - the police


----------



## KMKjr

The best ol' school song of all time:

Grandmaster Flash - The Message


----------



## phreebsd

Message in a bottle - The Police


----------



## OCCKawi

phreebsd, you definitely just put the exact song i did....durr durr durr, haha


----------



## KMKjr

Do over!!


----------



## phreebsd

sorry !! i was in the car in traffic when i posted that  
DO OVER!!




KMKjr said:


> The best ol' school song of all time:
> 
> Grandmaster Flash - The Message


Flashing LIghts - Kanye West


----------



## KMKjr

Will Smith - Wild Wild *West*


----------



## phreebsd

Born To Be Wild - Steppenwolf


----------



## KMKjr

Karl *Wolf * - Africa


----------



## phreebsd

Three Hundred Pounds of Joy - Howlin' Wolf


----------



## KMKjr

Still great at any party and a classic:

Rob Base & DJ Ez Rock - *Joy* & Pain


----------



## phreebsd

I came to Bring the Pain - 2PAC


----------



## KMKjr

*Bring* the Noise - Public Enemy


----------



## phreebsd

Black Tie White Noise - David Bowie


----------



## OCCKawi

black and blue - rancid


----------



## KMKjr

Back in *Black* - AC/DC


----------



## OCCKawi

back up against the wall - rancid


----------



## phreebsd

The Wall - Pink Floyd


----------



## KMKjr

*The Wallflowers - One Headlight*


----------



## OCCKawi

one-eighty by summer - Taking Back Sundy
Seein em this Sunday in Mandeville!!!!!


----------



## KMKjr

Bryan Adams - *Summer* of 69

Another good Canadian!!


----------



## OCCKawi

Summer Man - Taking Back Sunday....can't get em off my brain, 10 hours till departure!!! ha


----------



## KMKjr

Baby Got *Back* - Sir Mix-alot


----------



## OCCKawi

noone puts baby in the corner - Fall Out Boy


----------



## KMKjr

Creedence Clearwater RevivalV - Down On The *Corner*


----------



## phreebsd

311 - Down


----------



## KMKjr

*Three* Days Grace - I Hate Everything About You


----------



## hondarecoveryman

3 Doors down-- Kryptonite


----------



## OCCKawi

kenny chesney - down the road


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Kenny Wayne Shepard - Blue on Black


----------



## OCCKawi

My Blue Heaven - Taking Back Sunday


----------



## KMKjr

Guns N' Roses (or Bob Dylan) - Knockin' on *Heaven*'s Door


----------



## Yesterday

Guns For Show, Knives For a Pro - Parkway Drive


----------



## OCCKawi

Drive - incubus


----------



## phreebsd

Flesh, bone and weakness - parkway drive


----------



## KMKjr

*Bone* Thugs N Harmony - Crossroads


----------



## OCCKawi

thug holiday - trick daddy


----------



## jctgumby

Holiday - Green Day


----------



## OCCKawi

holiday - weezer


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Deadbeat Holiday, Greenday


----------



## KMKjr

Holiday - Madonna


----------



## OCCKawi

Me vs. Madonna vs. Elvis - Brand New


----------



## phreebsd

the shelf in the room - days of the new


----------



## OCCKawi

timberwolves in new jersey - Taking Back SunDAY


----------



## KMKjr

Rihanna ft. Justin *Timber*lake - Rehab


----------



## OCCKawi

Sittin at a bar - Rehab


----------



## KMKjr

Amy Winehouse - *Rehab*


----------



## OCCKawi

lifeHOUSE - Hangin by a moment


----------



## KMKjr

Old, old, old, old school:

Jay & The Americans - This Magic *Moment*


----------



## OCCKawi

new american classic - Takin Back Sunday
(don't think i've used that one yet)


----------



## KMKjr

*The Guess Who or Lenny Kravitz - American Woman*


----------



## OCCKawi

Green Day - American Idiot


----------



## KMKjr

The All *American* Rejects - Gives You Hell


----------



## OCCKawi

YOU know how I do - Taking Back Sunday


----------



## phreebsd

American Love - Haste the *Day*


----------



## OCCKawi

Saves the day - In Reverie


----------



## 2000trx300

IN color - jamey johnson


----------



## KMKjr

*Color*s - Ice T


----------



## OCCKawi

the color fret - get out


----------



## KMKjr

*Ludacris- Get Out The Way *


----------



## phreebsd

Pink Floyd - Is there Anybody out there?


----------



## Yesterday

here, there and everywhere - the beatles


----------



## OCCKawi

The Almost - Go There Now


----------



## 650Brute

Almost Home- Craig Morgan


----------



## phreebsd

All that Remains - Home to Me


----------



## 650Brute

set TO fail- Lamb of God


----------



## phreebsd

All That Remains - Focus Shall Not Fail


----------



## KMKjr

The Song *Remains* the Same - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Polaris425

No Quarter - *Led Z.* 



*GET THE LED OUT!* :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

Ozzy - No More Tears


----------



## 650Brute

Tears in Heaven- Eric Clapton


----------



## phreebsd

Sound Garden - Burden In My Hand


----------



## 650Brute

hemmorage in my hand- Fuel


----------



## OCCKawi

my blue heaven - Taking back sunday


----------



## phreebsd

The Used - Blue and Yellow


----------



## OCCKawi

yellowcard - rough landing holly


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Weezer - Buddy Holly


----------



## OCCKawi

keep fishin - weezer


----------



## 650Brute

keep the faith- Bon Jovi


LMAO!!!


----------



## phreebsd

Zombie Eaters - Faith No More


----------



## 650Brute

Zombie stomp- Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Ozzy Osbourne - No More Tears


----------



## OCCKawi

tears in heaven - Eric Clapton


----------



## phreebsd

In Memory of Elizabeth Reed - Allman Brothers


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

The *Memory* Remains - Metallica:rockn:


----------



## 650Brute

Dead Memories- Slipknot


----------



## phreebsd

Fallout Boy - Thanks for All the Memories


----------



## 650Brute

All the small things- Blink 182


----------



## OCCKawi

the quiet things that noone ever knows - Brand New


----------



## 650Brute

seasons in THE abbyss- Slayer


----------



## phreebsd

Pearl Jam - Elderly Woman behind the Counter in a small town


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Miranda Lambert (she HOT!) - *Small Town*


----------



## 650Brute

Hicktown- Jason Aldean


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Jason Aldean - Johny Cash


----------



## phreebsd

System of a Down - Johnny


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

System of a Down - Aerials (kick azz song)


----------



## phreebsd

Ozzy - Diary of a madman


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Scarface - The Diary


----------



## phreebsd

Papa Roach - *Scar*s


----------



## KMKjr

*Papa *Don't Preach - Madonna


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Poppa Roach, Last Resort


----------



## phreebsd

All is Lost - Last Transgression

(local band of friends - this is an old track. Boy are we getting old!)


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

*Last* Caress/Green Hell - *METALLICA*


----------



## KMKjr

*Green* Day - Time Of Your Life


----------



## 650Brute

Persistence of time- Anthrax


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Time after Time/ Ozzy


----------



## 650Brute

Time in a bottle- Jim Croche


----------



## KMKjr

Genie *In A Bottle* - Christina Aguilera


----------



## brutalized

Message In A Bottle- The Police


----------



## KMKjr

F!!k the *Police* - NWA


----------



## 650Brute

F*ck*ng hostile- Pantera


----------



## phreebsd

Cemetary Gates - Pantera


----------



## KMKjr

*Sponge Bob Squarepants- Ripped Pants Song*


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Eminem - *Square* Dance (love this track!)


----------



## KMKjr

Just *Dance* - Lady GaGa


----------



## 650Brute

The Dance- Garth Brooks


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Garth Brooks - Callin' Baton Rouge


----------



## KMKjr

*The Calling - Wherever You Will Go*


----------



## 650Brute

Wherever I may roam- Metallica


----------



## bayou_boy_22

One/ Melallica


----------



## phreebsd

The Element of One - Killswitch Engage


----------



## KMKjr

KRS *One* - Sound of Da Police


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Chamillionaire - Sound of Revenge


----------



## Yesterday

steel pulse - sound system


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

System of a Down - Chop Suey!


----------



## KMKjr

*Chop*pa - *Chop*pa Style


----------



## phreebsd

ZZ Top - Poke chop Sandwich


----------



## KMKjr

*Weezer - Pork and Beans*


----------



## Polaris425

*Jack And Diane - John Mellencamp*


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

The House that Jack Built - *METALLICA*


----------



## BrandonB

whiskey in the jar - Metallica


----------



## jctgumby

Whiskey Lullaby - Brad Paisley


----------



## phreebsd

Alice Cooper - Lace and Whiskey


----------



## kawa650

Whiskey River - Willie Nelson


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

A Showman's Life - Gary Allan & Willie Nelson


----------



## KMKjr

Kanye West - Good *Life*


----------



## Polaris425

*Good* Lovin - Young Rascals


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Pretty sure you guys will love this tune...

Young Jeezy - My President is Black


----------



## KMKjr

The *President*s of the USA - Lump

(And he's off white at best.....lol)


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Born in the *USA* - Bruce Springstein


----------



## 650Brute

StillBorn- Black Label Society


----------



## phreebsd

Gary Moore - Still Got the Blues for You


----------



## KMKjr

Johnny Cash - Folsom Prison Blues


----------



## Yesterday

jorma kaukonen - prohibition blues


----------



## KMKjr

*Patsy Cline - Blue*


----------



## 650Brute

Orgy- Blue Monday


----------



## KMKjr

From my mother who was wondering what this was:

The Carpenters - Rainy Days And *Monday*s


----------



## kawa650

Staind - Raining Again


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Angry *Again* - *MEGADETH*


----------



## kawa650

Tim McGraw - Angry All The Time


----------



## phreebsd

All That Remains - The Air that I Breathe


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Faith Hill - Just *Breathe*


----------



## phreebsd

Cypress Hill - Stoned is the way of the walk


----------



## kawa650

Stoned Sour - Through The Glass


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Hinder - Get Stoned


----------



## jctgumby

Bother - Stonesour


----------



## phreebsd

stone sour - through the glass


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Metallica - Through the Never


----------



## Metal Man

Hank William Jr. - Woman I Never Had


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

*Hank Jr. - A Country Boy can Survive*


----------



## Metal Man

Mell Tillis - Coca Cola Cowboy


----------



## 650Brute

Long Haired country boy- Charlie Daniels


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

The Devil Came Down to Georgia - Charlie Daniels


----------



## Metal Man

Ray Charles - Georgia


----------



## 650Brute

I just wanna fly- Sugar RAY


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Poor some *Sugar* On Me - Def Leopard


----------



## 650Brute

DEFtones- Change (house of flies)


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Tone Loc - Wild Thang


----------



## 650Brute

Wild in the streets- Bon Jovi


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Bon Jovi - Livin on a Prayer:rockn:


----------



## Metal Man

> Tone Loc - Wild Thang




LOL old skool^^^^


Aerosmith - Livin On The Edge


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Aerosmith - Love in an Elevator


----------



## 650Brute

This Love- Pantera


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Pantera - Suicide Note


----------



## Metal Man

Suicide Solution - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## 650Brute

Shock the Monkey- Coal Chamber/ feat OZZY OSBOURNE


----------



## jctgumby

Ozzy Osbourne - Osmosis


----------



## 650Brute

Steal away the night- Ozzy Featuring Randy Rhoades


----------



## KMKjr

Bryan Adams - Heat Of The *Night*


----------



## 650Brute

Rock n roll all night- KISS


----------



## KMKjr

Faith Hill - This *Kiss *


----------



## jctgumby

Faith No More - Epic


----------



## KMKjr

*Faith *- Limp Bizkit (not the crappy George Michael version)


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Limp Bizkit - Nookie


----------



## KMKjr

From my nephew
*Fiona Apple - Limp*


----------



## 650Brute

Apple of sodom- Marilyn Manson


----------



## jctgumby

Marilyn Manson - Beautiful People


----------



## 650Brute

People are crazy- Billy Currington


----------



## jctgumby

Crazy Train - Ozzy Ozbourne


----------



## phreebsd

Train - Mississippi


----------



## jctgumby

Mississippi Girl - Faith Hill


----------



## KMKjr

*Cypress Hill - Insane in the Membrane*


----------



## 650Brute

Another Love song- Insane Clown Posse


----------



## jctgumby

Love Me Tender - Elvis Presley


----------



## 650Brute

Pity ME- Drowning Pool


----------



## jctgumby

Drowning Pool - All Over Me


----------



## Metal Man

Me So Horny -2 Live Crew


----------



## 650Brute

Lightning crashes- Live


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Live - Dolphins Cry


----------



## 650Brute

When the children cry- White Lion


----------



## kawa650

Eli Young Band - When It Rains


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Kenny Chesney - Young (wisher we were older)


----------



## kawa650

Kenny Chesney - Out Last Night


----------



## 650Brute

Steal away the night - Ozzy


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

D12 - Devil's Night


----------



## KMKjr

INXS - *Devil* inside


----------



## 650Brute

Shout at the devil- Motley Crue


----------



## KMKjr

2 Live *Crew* - Face down azz up


----------



## 650Brute

Eyes without a face- Billy Idol


----------



## KMKjr

*Billy *Talent - Fallen Leaves


----------



## 650Brute

Billy Dean- Billy the kid


----------



## Metal Man

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Mississippi Kid


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Kid Rock - (I feel like) Jackson, Mississippi:rockn::rockn:

double point!!


----------



## Metal Man

RY Cooder - Down in Mississippi


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Kid Rock - Down in New Orleans


----------



## walker

down and out randy rogers band


----------



## qwackhead

out last night-kenny chesney


----------



## phreebsd

Nickelback - Figured You Out


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Nickelback - Something in Your Mouth :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

Deep Blue Something - Breakfast at Tiffany's


----------



## 650Brute

Something Moved- Frehleys Comet


----------



## KMKjr

Nina Sky - *Move* Your Body


----------



## 650Brute

Blue clear sky- George Strait


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

George Strait - The Fireman


----------



## 650Brute

Love of a lifetime- FIREhouse


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

This Love - Pantera:rockn:


----------



## 650Brute

Cowboys from hell- Pantera:rockn:


----------



## KMKjr

*Cowboy *Junkies - Sweet Jane


----------



## phreebsd

Dead Milkmen - Junkie


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Living Dead Girl - Rob Zombie:headbang:


----------



## 650Brute

LIVIN' on a Prayer- Bon Jovi


----------



## Metal Man

Livin on love - Alan Jackson


----------



## 650Brute

Love the way you love me-Johm M Montgomery


----------



## phreebsd

Saigon Kick - Love is on the way


----------



## KMKjr

Pat Benatar - *Love Is* A Battlefield

and to keep the Canadian content:

*Love Is* - Alannah Myles


----------



## 650Brute

Love in an elevator- Aerosmith


----------



## phreebsd

Percy Sledge - When a Man Loves a Woman


----------



## 650Brute

SledgeHammer- Peter Gabriel


----------



## Metal Man

MC Hammer - U Can't Touch This .....you know you liked it back in the day :greddy2:


----------



## 650Brute

Bloody Hammer- Queens of the Stone age


----------



## KMKjr

*Queen* - Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## 650Brute

God save the Queen- Sex Pistols


----------



## kawa650

There is a God - Trent Willmon


----------



## Metal Man

Kid Rock - Only God knows Why



looking up a song with a particular word in it is too easy. Maybe we should only post up songs would would personally listen too.

And yes this is on my ipod


----------



## matts08brute

Josh Turner - me and god


----------



## 650Brute

Lamb of God- *******


----------



## lg07brute

craig morgan- ******* yacht club


----------



## phreebsd

Ice Cube - We be Clubbin'


----------



## 650Brute

phreebsd said:


> Ice Cube - We be Clubbin'


LMAO:haha:


Vanilla Ice- Ice, Ice Baby....


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

*Ice T - Colors*


----------



## 650Brute

Cult of personality- Living Color


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Kid Rock - Low Life (*Living* the High Life):rockn:


----------



## lg07brute

War- Lowrider


----------



## 650Brute

Mouth for War- Pantera


----------



## phreebsd

Nickelback - Something in your mouth


----------



## edtman

Megadeath-Ashes _in your mouth_


----------



## KMKjr

Smash*mouth* - All Star


----------



## 650Brute

Smashing Pumpkins- Mayo


----------



## edtman

moonlight in Mayo-Pat Boone


----------



## walker

midnight in montgomery ==== alan jackson


----------



## codyh

rodger allen wade- BB gun


----------



## KMKjr

Stand By Me -* BB* King


----------



## 650Brute

Achilles last stand- Led Zepplin


----------



## KMKjr

Ginuwine ft. Tyrese - One Night *Stand*


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

I *Stand* Alone - Godsmack:rockn:


----------



## 650Brute

5 Minutes alone- PANTERA


----------



## jctgumby

Linkin Park - Minutes from Midnight


----------



## KMKjr

*Midnight* Oil - Beds are Burning


----------



## phreebsd

Finch - What it is to *Burn*


----------



## 650Brute

Burning Bright- Shinedown


----------



## lg07brute

burning down the house- talking heads


----------



## jctgumby

Shinedown - 45


----------



## txbf750

Shinedown - Simple Man


----------



## jctgumby

Lynard Skynard - Simple Man


----------



## Yesterday

alice in chains, man in a box


----------



## edtman

back on the CHAIN-Motorhead


----------



## phreebsd

bush - machine head


----------



## Yesterday

pink floyd, welcome to the machine


----------



## 650Brute

Welcome to the jungle- Guns n Roses


----------



## Yesterday

fastball - the way


----------



## Metal Man

Waylon Jennings - Are you sure Hank done it this way


----------



## matts08brute

hank williams - ramblin man


----------



## 650Brute

Man in a box- Alice in Chains


----------



## hondarecoveryman

650Brute said:


> Man in a box- Alice in Chains





phIshy said:


> alice in chains, man in a box


 Dude Its Man in THE box . Come on now


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Nirvana =Heart shaped box


----------



## phreebsd

heart - crazy on you


----------



## 650Brute

Stone cold crazy- Metallica

:34:Sorry Recoveryman..........


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Eminem - Crazy on You


----------



## 650Brute

I'll be there for you- Bon Jovi


----------



## Big D

When you say nothing at all - Allison Krause (or Keith Whitley)


----------



## 650Brute

King Nothing- Metallica


----------



## edtman

nothing-Anthrax


----------



## 650Brute

Nothing else matters- Metallica


----------



## txbf750

Metallica-whiskey in the jar


----------



## phreebsd

August Burns Red - Your little Suburbia is in Ruins!


----------



## 650Brute

The Red- Chevelle


----------



## KMKjr

Little *Red* Corvette - Prince


----------



## Big D

Lonesome Loser - Little River Band


----------



## KMKjr

I'm So *Lonesome *I Could Cry - Hank Williams


----------



## edtman

Hanky Panky - Madonna (shameful)


----------



## phreebsd

Papa Dont Preach - Madonna


----------



## Big D

Son of a Preacher Man - Dusty Springfield


----------



## 650Brute

Seventh SON of a Seventh SON- Iron Maiden


----------



## jctgumby

Iron Man - Black Sabbath


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Black or White - Michael Jackson (who didn't know if he was either black or white)


----------



## codyh

Static X- black and white


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

White Zombie - Thunderkiss '65


----------



## jctgumby

White Zombie - AstroCreep


----------



## edtman

Creep - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## 650Brute

Hunger Strike- Temple of the dog


----------



## goodtimes750

elvis presley- hound dog


----------



## 650Brute

I'm the least you could do- The Blood HOUND gang


----------



## Big D

Tonight - Kool & the Gang


----------



## 650Brute

In the air tonight- Phil Collins


----------



## KMKjr

Flo rida (feat. Will.I.Am) - In the *Ayer* 

(I he could spell, it would be *AIR)*


----------



## jctgumby

In The Air Tonight - Phil Collins


----------



## KMKjr

jctgumby said:


> In The Air Tonight - Phil Collins





650Brute said:


> In the air tonight- Phil Collins


No points for copy cats.


----------



## Big D

KMKjr said:


> No points for copy cats.


Okay, I'll fix this up.

Even the nights are better - Air Supply


----------



## KMKjr

Big D said:


> Okay, I'll fix this up.
> 
> Even the nights are better - Air Supply


Too gay, do over again.


----------



## KMKjr

Moody Blues - *Nights *In White Satin


----------



## edtman

Still of the night- Whitesnake


----------



## jctgumby

KMKjr said:


> No points for copy cats.


 
Whoa sorry about that...I didn't even notice...

MY BAD


----------



## Big D

KMKjr said:


> Too gay, do over again.


Too gay? I'm a girl. We all loved stuff like that. It's funny that this came up I was showing my son posters from my teen years and came up with an autographed Air Supply. I was probably 14.

Anyway....back to the game

Here I go again - Whitesnake


----------



## KMKjr

Big D said:


> Too gay? I'm a girl. We all loved stuff like that. It's funny that this came up I was showing my son posters from my teen years and came up with an autographed Air Supply. I was probably 14.
> 
> Anyway....back to the game
> 
> Here I go again - Whitesnake


Even too gay for a chick 

Lenny Kravitz - *Again*


----------



## jctgumby

Lenny Kravitz - Are You Gonna Go My Way


----------



## 650Brute

Were not GONNA take it- Twisted Sister


----------



## edtman

Sister Christian-Night Ranger


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Devil's Night - D12


----------



## walker

devil went down to georgia charlie daniels :rockn:


----------



## Big D

Georgia on my mind - Ray Charles


----------



## KMKjr

Every Morning - Sugar *Ray*


----------



## edtman

Sugar-System of a Down


----------



## Big D

It Happens - Sugarland


----------



## KMKjr

Def Leppard - Pour Some *Sugar *On Me


----------



## 650Brute

DEFtones- Change (in the house of flies)


----------



## KMKjr

2Pac - *Change*s


----------



## phreebsd

Scorpions - Wind of Change


----------



## Big D

Wind Beneath My Wings - Bette Midler
(or is that too gay for ya KMKjr? heh heh)


----------



## 650Brute

Broken Wings- Mister Mister ( LMAO, Now thats GAY)


----------



## edtman

Mister Man-Culture Club (had to look that one up under G-A-Y)


----------



## 650Brute

I'm the MAN- Anthrax


----------



## Big D

650Brute said:


> I'm the MAN- Anthrax


Nowhere Man - Beatles 

(Not to worry...Anthrax makes up for Mister Mister - haha)


----------



## walker

lost and found ----- randy rogers band


----------



## JTaylor11

Lost Highway-----Hank Williams


----------



## walker

highway and broken hearts eli young band


----------



## JTaylor11

Broken Heartville--------Joe Nichols


----------



## phreebsd

Flyleaf - Broken Wings


----------



## JTaylor11

The Winds of Mama`s Prayers---------Jeff Bates


----------



## 650Brute

Big D said:


> Nowhere Man - Beatles
> 
> (Not to worry...Anthrax makes up for Mister Mister - haha)


 
Thanx:rockn:


----------



## 650Brute

Livin' on a PRAYER' - Bon Jovi

.... another good lmao


----------



## Big D

Wanted Dead or Alive - Bon Jovi


----------



## JTaylor11

Dead Horse-------Guns N' Roses


----------



## Guest

Ghost rider-------spiderbait


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Ghost - 2Pac lol


----------



## lg07brute

starin through my rearview- Tupac


----------



## Guest

Mirror....ne-yo


----------



## edtman

Man in the Mirror-MJ


----------



## 650Brute

Simple Man- Lynard Skynard


----------



## JTaylor11

Blues Man------Alan Jackson and Hank Williams


----------



## 650Brute

Blue Monday- ORGY


----------



## JTaylor11

Monday, Monday-------The Mommas and the Papas


----------



## KMKjr

*Papa Roach - Hollywood ******


----------



## 650Brute

Papa don't preach- Madonna


----------



## phreebsd

Don't speak - No Doubt


----------



## 650Brute

Don't tread on me - Metallica


----------



## edtman

Metal Gods-Judas Priest


----------



## 650Brute

The God that Failed- Metallica


----------



## phreebsd

The thing that should not be - metallica


----------



## 650Brute

Sex type thing- Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## KMKjr

Justin Timberlake - *Sex*y Back


----------



## 650Brute

Baby got Back- Sir Mix-alot


----------



## phreebsd

The flys - got you where i want you


----------



## 650Brute

WANTed Dead or Alive- Bon Jovi


----------



## KMKjr

*Dead or Alive* - You Spin Me Round


----------



## phreebsd

Counting Crows - Round Here


----------



## KMKjr

Sheryl *Crow* - If It Makes You Happy


----------



## 650Brute

Happy- Mudvayne


----------



## phreebsd

Mud On the Tires - Brad Paisley ( i think)


----------



## 650Brute

Online- Brad Paisley


----------



## Masher

Walk the Line - Johnny Cash


----------



## 650Brute

Walk- Pantera


----------



## KMKjr

*Walk *This Way - Run DMC ft. Aerosmith


----------



## Yesterday

Pink Floyd - Run Like Hell


----------



## phreebsd

hah - triple word score
Kittie - Run Like Hell


----------



## KMKjr

*Hell*s Bells - AC/DC


----------



## phreebsd

Carol of the Bells - August Burns Red
(you all should play this at Christmas gatherings)


----------



## hondarecoveryman

For whom the bell tolls- Metalica


----------



## KMKjr

Ring My *Bell* - Anita Ward (or the 100 other artists who have covered it)


----------



## Big D

This Diamond Ring - Gary Lewis & the Playboys


----------



## 650Brute

Ring of fire- Johny Cash


----------



## Yesterday

grateful dead - fire on the mountain


----------



## phreebsd

Alice Cooper - Dead Babies


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Dead and gone --T.I.​


----------



## 650Brute

Dead Memories- Slipknot


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Dead Horse - Guns and F'n Roses!


----------



## 650Brute

Dead and Bloated- Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## phreebsd

Temple of the Dog - Hunger Strike


----------



## KMKjr

A classic:

*Strike* It Up - Black Box


----------



## hondarecoveryman

AC/DC-Back In Black


----------



## KMKjr

Another classic:

Sir Mix-A-Lot - Baby Got *Back *


----------



## 650Brute

Back to good- Matchbox 20


----------



## KMKjr

Goin' ol' school again:

Chic - *Good* Times


----------



## Masher

Good Vibrations - Beach Boys


----------



## KMKjr

*Boyz II Men - End Of The Road*


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

The End of the Line - Metallica:rockn:

ya just can't go wrong with some Metallica!!


----------



## Masher

Road of heartaches - Dub Howington


----------



## Masher

The End - Doors


----------



## KMKjr

Gun's and Roses, Bob Dylan, etc... - Knockin' on Heaven's *Door*


----------



## 650Brute

Tears in Heaven- Eric Clapton


----------



## KMKjr

*Tears* for Fears - Shout


----------



## phreebsd

Motley Crue - Shout at the Devil


----------



## KMKjr

INXS - *Devil *inside


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Rob Zombie - The Devil's Rejects


----------



## KMKjr

The All-American *Rejects* - Gives You Hell


----------



## Masher

You got what I need - Bismarke something or other.


----------



## KMKjr

Masher said:


> You got what I need - Bismarke something or other.


Just A Friend - *Biz Markie*

And you forgot to refresh again....or I'm mising the word association or your being lazy and using "*YOU*"


----------



## Masher

I'm lazy and used you... Don't fight the power man... It overcomes you...


Lazy River - Brenda Lee


----------



## KMKjr

Lazy River, Brenda Lee.....now I'm totaly lost!!

I thought I was warped ...lol


----------



## KMKjr

2Pac - Brenda's Got A Baby


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Sir Mix-A-Lot - Baby got Back


----------



## KMKjr

*Baby*face - Every Time I Close My Eyes


----------



## Masher

Baby I love you - Aretha Franklin


----------



## phreebsd

Alice in Chains - Love, Hate, Love


----------



## KMKjr

Hey It's Franklin - Bruce Cockburn 

(Sorry, two kids...lol)


----------



## Masher

Lesbians trapped in the body of a man - Franklin Beard Frye


----------



## KMKjr

Masher said:


> Lesbians trapped in the body of a man - Franklin Beard Frye


I had to look that one up!!

Glenn *Frey *(sounds the same) - You Belong To The City


----------



## 650Brute

Without You- Motley Crue


----------



## KMKjr

2 Live *Crew* - Me So Horny


----------



## Masher

The Horny Song - Vanilla Ice


----------



## KMKjr

*Ice* Cube- Smoke Some Weed


----------



## Masher

Mary Jane - Scarface


----------



## KMKjr

Masher said:


> Mary Jane - Scarface


:lmao:Ok, your just naming random songs now.... :thinking:

Refer to: http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showpost.php?p=3101&postcount=1


----------



## 650Brute

The Ballad of Jane- L.A. Gunns


----------



## KMKjr

*Jane*'sAddiction - Stop


----------



## 650Brute

Addicted - Saving Abel


----------



## KMKjr

Bob Dylan - *Saving *Grace


----------



## 650Brute

Grace- Lamb of God


----------



## Masher

If that ain't country - David Allen Coe

WORKING' LIKE A ****ER FOR MY ROOM AND BOARD. COAL-BURIN' STOVE, NO NATURAL GAS · IF THAT AIN'T COUNTRY, I'LL KISS YOUR ***.


----------



## KMKjr

Barbara Mandrell - I Was *Country* When *Country* Wasn't Cool


----------



## phreebsd

Primus - Jerry was a racecar driver


----------



## KMKjr

Fast *Car* -Tracy Chapman


----------



## 650Brute

Too fast for Love- Motley Crue


----------



## KMKjr

2 Live *Crew* - Hoochie Mama


----------



## 650Brute

Live- Dolphins cry


----------



## edtman

Cryin-Aerosmith


----------



## p650medic

A Lap Dance Is So Much Better When the Stripper Is Crying	-Bloodhound Gang


----------



## jctgumby

Bloodhound Gang - Ballad of Chasey Lane


----------



## 650Brute

Me an my Gang- Rascall Flatts


----------



## Big D

Life is a highway - Rascal Flatts


----------



## jctgumby

Highway To Hell - ACDC


----------



## KMKjr

Life is a Highway - Tom Cochrane


----------



## jctgumby

My Life - The Game


----------



## KMKjr

*Life* Goes On - Tupac


----------



## jctgumby

Tupac - Changes


----------



## KMKjr

John Mayer - Waiting On The World To *Change*


----------



## 650Brute

I don't want to change the world- Ozzy


----------



## KMKjr

Ready For The *World* - Oh Sheila


----------



## 650Brute

Great big white world- Marilyn Manson


----------



## KMKjr

*Great Big* Sea - The Old Black Rum


----------



## 650Brute

Big Guns- Skid Row


----------



## jctgumby

Remember Yesterday - Skid Row


----------



## 650Brute

ROWboat- Coal Chamber

btw, That song ROCKS:rockn:


----------



## KMKjr

Loretta Lynn - *Coal *Miner's Daughter


----------



## 650Brute

Daughter- Pearl Jam


----------



## Masher

Pearl Necklace - ZZ Top


----------



## jctgumby

ZZ Top - La Grange


----------



## 650Brute

TOP hat Bar and Grill- Jim Croche


----------



## KMKjr

Nelly - *Grill*z


----------



## KMKjr

Masher said:


> Pearl Necklace - *ZZ Top*


*


jctgumby said:



ZZ Top - La Grange

Click to expand...

* 
C'mon, show some effort...


----------



## Masher

Too drunk to f*** - Dead Kennedys


----------



## KMKjr

KMKjr said:


> Nelly - *Grill*z





Masher said:


> Too drunk to f*** - Dead *Kennedy*s


Once again, I don't get it.

Unless you were using my last name :thinking:


----------



## Masher

I was starting a new one because you muffed it. LOL.


----------



## KMKjr

Masher said:


> I was starting a new one because you muffed it. LOL.


Ok, sorry to make it too hard on you, so I'll do it myself:

*Nelly* Furtado ft. Ms. Jade- Ching Ching

(another smokin' hot Canadian I might add)


----------



## 650Brute

JADE'd- Aerosmith


----------



## jctgumby

Aerosmith - Hole In My Soul


----------



## Metal Man

Soul Man - Blues Brothers


----------



## 650Brute

I'm the MAN- Anthrax


----------



## jctgumby

Man on the Moon - REM


----------



## KMKjr

*Man* in *the* Mirror - MJ


----------



## 650Brute

Blues MAN- Hank Williams Jr


----------



## jctgumby

The Blues Man - Alan Jackson


----------



## KMKjr

Afro*man* - Because I Got High


----------



## 650Brute

I guess thats why they call it the Blues- Elton John


----------



## KMKjr

*John* Mellencamp - Pink Houses


----------



## 650Brute

Just like a pill - PINK


----------



## KMKjr

Lil' Wayne - *Pill* Poppin Animal


----------



## 650Brute

Def leppard- ANIMALS


----------



## jctgumby

The Animals - House Of The Rising Sun


----------



## 650Brute

HOUSE of pain- Faster *****cat


----------



## phreebsd

The Animals - House of the Rising Sun


----------



## KMKjr

Strange *Animal* - Gowan


----------



## phreebsd

Doors - People are Strange


----------



## KMKjr

R E M - Shiny Happy *People *


----------



## 650Brute

The Beautiful PEOPLE- Marilyn Manson


----------



## KMKjr

Akon - *Beautiful*


----------



## 650Brute

311- Beautiful disaster


----------



## phreebsd

A New Found GLory - This Disaster


----------



## 650Brute

Lost and Found- Mudvayne


----------



## walker

lost and found randy rogers band


----------



## edtman

The Gambler-Kenny Rogers


----------



## Metal Man

Little Wing (Cover) - Neal Schon & Paul Rodgers


----------



## phreebsd

August Burns Red - Your Little Suburbia Is In Ruins


----------



## Metal Man

Little Acorns - The White Stripes


----------



## 650Brute

Little things - Bush


----------



## KMKjr

Peter Gabriel & Kate *Bush *- Don't Give Up


----------



## 650Brute

BUSH- Machine Head


----------



## Metal Man

*Talking Heads -* *Burning down the house*


----------



## phreebsd

Tom Petty - Runnin' Down A Dream


----------



## Metal Man

Bob Seger - Down On Main Street


----------



## 650Brute

BYOB - System of a DOWN


----------



## KMKjr

Jay Sean ft Lil Wayne - *Down*


----------



## 650Brute

DOWN- Nothing in Return


----------



## KMKjr

Dr Dre - *Nothin *But A G Thang


----------



## phreebsd

Metallica - Nothing Else Matters


----------



## BigIzzy

Ill scarlet - nothing special


----------



## 650Brute

King Nothing- Metallica


----------



## rhelms

King of the Road - Roger Miller


----------



## 650Brute

Road to nowhere - OZZY


----------



## BigIzzy

Brooks & Dunn - Red Dirt Road


----------



## 650Brute

Chevelle - The RED


----------



## phreebsd

Silent Civilian - Blood Red Sky


----------



## 650Brute

SILENT Lucidity - Queensryche


----------



## phreebsd

I killed the Prom Queen - Your Shirt Would Look Better With A Columbian Neck-Tie


----------



## BigIzzy

Queen - Fat bottemed girls


----------



## 650Brute

Girls, Girls, Girls - Motley Crue


----------



## KMKjr

2 Live *Crew* - Shake That *** *****


----------



## 650Brute

LIVE - Lightning Crashes


----------



## phreebsd

Dave Matthews Band - Crash Into Me


----------



## KMKjr

*Crash* Test Dummies - Superman's Song


----------



## phreebsd

Tao of Steve - I'm no Superman


----------



## BigIzzy

Our lady peace - supermans dead


----------



## KMKjr

Give *Peace* A Chance - John Lennon


----------



## 650Brute

Peace Sells - Megadeath


----------



## BigIzzy

She sells sanctuary - the cult


----------



## KMKjr

*Cult*ure Club - Karma Chameleon


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

In da Club - 50 Cent


----------



## KMKjr

Phil Collins - *In The (OR da IF UR GANSTA)* Air Tonight


----------



## 650Brute

All out of love - AIR Supply


----------



## KMKjr

Lil Wayne - *Supplier*


----------



## BigIzzy

Dirty lil thing velvet revolver


----------



## rhelms

Crazy Little Thing Called Love - Dwight Yokam


----------



## KMKjr

Aerosmith - *Crazy*


----------



## 650Brute

Stone Cold Crazy- Metallica


----------



## BigIzzy

Black stone cherry - lonely train


----------



## 650Brute

Crazy Train - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## jctgumby

Warpigs - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## KMKjr

Sean Kingston Ft. Lil Wayne - I'm At *War*


----------



## BigIzzy

War - lowrider


----------



## phreebsd

G*WAR* - The Road Behind


----------



## KMKjr

End of the *Road *- Boys II Men


----------



## BigIzzy

Roger miller - king of the road


----------



## phreebsd

Cotton Mouth Kings - 420


----------



## jctgumby

Kottonmouth Kings - Can Anybody Hear Me


----------



## 650Brute

KINGS of Leon - Use Somebody


----------



## Sutherngriz

KING Nothing- Metallica


----------



## rhelms

Money for Nothing - Dire Straits


----------



## jctgumby

Nothing Else Matters - Metallica


----------



## 650Brute

Scott Weiland - About Nothing.


----------



## Sutherngriz

Nothing on but the Radio- Gary Allen


----------



## rhelms

There Aint Nothing Wrong With The Radio - Aaron Tippin


----------



## Sutherngriz

Radio Waves- Eli Young Band


----------



## phreebsd

Rage Against the Machine - Guerilla Radio


----------



## 650Brute

Queens of the Stone Age - God is in the radio


----------



## KMKjr

*Queen* - Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## 650Brute

God save the queen - Sex Pistols


----------



## KMKjr

Ciara featuring Justin Timberlake - Love *Sex* Magic

or ol' school

Color Me Badd- I Wanna *Sex *You Up


----------



## 650Brute

Sex type thing - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## KMKjr

Sly & The Family *Stone* - Everyday People


----------



## phreebsd

Cypress Hill - Stoned is the Way of the walk


----------



## Jack

Walk-Pantera


----------



## 650Brute

Walk this Way - Aerosmith Feat Run DMC


----------



## Jack

By The Way - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## KMKjr

UB40 - *Red Red* Wine


----------



## Jack

Red Is The New Black - Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## 650Brute

Fade to Black - Metallica


----------



## Jack

Fade Away - Seether


----------



## KMKjr

Red Hot Chilipeppers - Give it *Away *


----------



## Jack

You *GIVE* Love A Bad Name - Bon Jovi


----------



## KMKjr

Color Me *Bad*d- I Wanna Sex You Up


----------



## Jack

Birthday *SEX *- R Kelly


----------



## 650Brute

SEX action - L.A Gunns


----------



## Jack

A Little Less Talk And Alot More *ACTION* - Toby Keith


----------



## 650Brute

I want action - Poison


----------



## Jack

Poison - Alice Cooper


----------



## 650Brute

Eighteen - Alice Cooper


----------



## Jack

Roll On Eighteen Wheeler - Alabama


----------



## 650Brute

Sweet home alabama - Lynard Skynard


----------



## phreebsd

Fuel - Falls on Me


----------



## Jack

I Know You Want Me - Pitbull


----------



## Big D

I Want you to want me - Cheap Trick


----------



## Jack

I Wanna Touch You - The All American Rejects


----------



## BigIzzy

American ride - Toby Keith


----------



## Jack

Holding Her And loving You - Keith Whitley


----------



## Big D

Don't close your eyes - Keith Whitley


----------



## 650Brute

Eye of the Beholder - Metallica


----------



## Jack

Eye Of The Tiger - Scorpions


----------



## Big D

Eye in the Sky - Allan Parsons Project


----------



## Jack

Sky Is The Limit - LIL' Wayne


----------



## KMKjr

Belly Ft. Nina *Sky* - Dont Be Shy


----------



## Jack

Great White - Once Bitten Twice Shy


----------



## KMKjr

*Great *Big Sea - Ordinary Day


----------



## Jack

The Great Gig In The Sky - Pink Floyd


----------



## 650Brute

Fire in the Sky - Ozzy


----------



## Yesterday

the sky is crying- srv


----------



## Jack

I'll Be Your Crying Shoulder - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## 650Brute

I'll Be there for you - Bon Jovi


----------



## Jack

Next To You - Buck Cherry


----------



## Big D

Just to get close to you - I can't remember who did it.


----------



## 650Brute

CLOSER - NIN


----------



## phreebsd

RUSH - Closer to the Heart


----------



## BigIzzy

dierks bentley - little HEARTwrecker


----------



## 650Brute

Home Wrecker - Gretchen Wilson


----------



## Jack

Home Sweet Home - Motley Crew


----------



## Big D

Sweet Home Alabama - Alabama


----------



## 650Brute

Sweet Dreams (are made of this) - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Jack

Sweet Child Of Mine - G-N-R


----------



## 650Brute

God Bless the CHILDren of the beast - Motley Crue


----------



## KMKjr

2 Live *Crew* - Pop That Coochie


----------



## 650Brute

Iggy POP - Dead rock star


----------



## Jack

unDEAD - Hollywood Undead


----------



## 650Brute

Dead memories - SlipKnot:rockn:


----------



## KMKjr

Theory Of A *Dead*man - All Or Nothing


----------



## phreebsd

Puddle of Mudd - Away from me


----------



## Jack

Falling Away From Me - Korn


----------



## KMKjr

phreebsd said:


> Puddle of Mudd - Away from me


Can't believe you used "of".....that's just lazy.


----------



## KMKjr

Jack said:


> Falling Away From Me - Korn


*Fall Out Boy - This Aint a Scene, It's an Arms Race*


----------



## 650Brute

mobSCENE - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Jack

Scene for Dummies - Hollywood Undead


----------



## 650Brute

DEAD an bloated - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## walker

Big D said:


> Sweet Home Alabama - Alabama


 

i'm ashamed of you D... thats all i'm saying and no one caught it........


----------



## BigIzzy

Theory of a DEADman - Little Smirk


----------



## Big D

walker said:


> i'm ashamed of you D... thats all i'm saying and no one caught it........


What did I do now?


----------



## phreebsd

BigIzzy said:


> Theory of a DEADman - Little Smirk


Malvina Reynolds - Little Boxes


----------



## 650Brute

Man in the BOX - Alice in Chains


----------



## KMKjr

*Man in the* Mirror - MJ


----------



## phreebsd

The Seventh Trumpet - August Burns Red


----------



## Jack

The Red - Chevelle


----------



## 650Brute

Red, Red Wine - Ub40


----------



## phreebsd

Red Jumpsuit Apparatus - Face Down


----------



## Jack

Sugar, We're Going Down - Fall Out Boy


----------



## 650Brute

Sugar - System of a down (Double Points:rockn


----------



## Jack

Pour Some Sugar On Me - Def Leopard


----------



## 650Brute

Change (into house of flies) - Def tones:rockn:


----------



## KMKjr

phreebsd said:


> The Seventh Trumpet - August Burns Red


HUH?


----------



## KMKjr

650Brute said:


> Change (into house of flies) - Def tones:rockn:


Mos *Def * - Ms. Fat Booty


----------



## 650Brute

Rock of ages - DEF Leppard


----------



## phreebsd

Simon and Garfunkel - I am a rock


----------



## 650Brute

Rock Soilders - Frehleys Comett


----------



## rhelms

Rock and Roll Fantasy - Bad Company


----------



## 650Brute

Roll with me - Montgomery Gentry


----------



## KMKjr

Limp Bizkit - *Rollin'*


----------



## phreebsd

Muddy Waters - Rollin' and Tumblin


----------



## KMKjr

Brad Paisley - *Mud *On The Tires

(**** wife making me listen to this crap...)


----------



## 650Brute

MUDvayne - DIG:rockn:


----------



## KMKjr

Randy Travis - *Dig*ging Up Bones


----------



## 650Brute

Them Bones - Alice in Chains


----------



## KMKjr

Aretha Franklin - *Chain* Of Fools


----------



## Big D

Unchained Melody - Righteous Brothers


----------



## Jack

Unchained - Van Halen


----------



## 650Brute

Van Halen - Finish what ya started


----------



## Big D

Let's get is started - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## KMKjr

AC/DC - Back in *Black*


----------



## phreebsd

Metallica - Fade to Black


----------



## Jack

Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Black sunshine-- White zombie


----------



## Jack

White Zombie - Thunder Kiss 65


----------



## phreebsd

The White Stripes - Dead Leaves and the dirty ground


----------



## 650Brute

Swinging the DEAD - Devil Driver


----------



## KMKjr

INXS - Devil Inside


----------



## 650Brute

Shout at the Devil - Motley Crue


----------



## phreebsd

Charlie Daniels - The Devil Went Down to Georgia


----------



## 650Brute

DOWN in a hole - Alice in Chains


----------



## KMKjr

*Hole* - Miss World


----------



## 650Brute

Head Like a HOLE - NIN


----------



## phreebsd

Bush - machine head


----------



## KMKjr

Tears For Fears - *Head *Over Heels


----------



## phreebsd

Eric Clapton - Tears in Heaven


----------



## KMKjr

*Heaven *- Bryan Adams


----------



## phreebsd

Heaven is a place on earth - belinda carlisle


----------



## 650Brute

South of Heaven - Slayer


----------



## KMKjr

*Moby ft. Gwen Stefani - Southside*


----------



## phreebsd

Sade - By Your Side


----------



## KMKjr

Pink Floyd - Dark Side Of The Moon


----------



## 650Brute

Bark at the MOON - Ozzy


----------



## KMKjr

Blue Moon - Sha Na Na


----------



## phreebsd

A Perfect Circle - Blue


----------



## 650Brute

BLUE Monday - Orgy


----------



## phreebsd

Mamas and the Poppas - Monday Monday


----------



## 650Brute

Manic Monday - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## phreebsd

Jimi Hendrix - Manic Depression


----------



## 650Brute

act of depression - UnderOath


----------



## KMKjr

Eminem - *Under*ground


----------



## phreebsd

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Under the Bridge


----------



## KMKjr

The Beatles - Sgt. *Pepper*'s Lonely Hearts Club Band


----------



## Big D

Twist & Shout - The Beatles 


(hey KMKjr, my 12-year-old got a kick out of your little ad)


----------



## 650Brute

South Texas Death Ride - The Union Underground


----------



## cookiexd40

alone in the light--Kyle park


----------



## KMKjr

The Doors - *Light* My Fire


----------



## 650Brute

Ring of Fire - Johnny Cash


----------



## cookiexd40

remake of cocaine blues- Hank Williams III


----------



## KMKjr

*Cocaine *- Eric Clapton


----------



## 650Brute

Love your Love the Most - ERIC Church


----------



## KMKjr

T-pain - *Church*


----------



## 650Brute

Metal CHURCH - Beyond the Black


----------



## KMKjr

*Black *Box - Strike It Up


----------



## rhelms

Man in the Box - Alice in Chains


----------



## KMKjr

*Man in the* Mirror - MJ

Triple word score!!


----------



## scbrute

Man in the Moon- Andy Stewart


----------



## phreebsd

Pink Floyd - The Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Big D

Blue Moon of Kentucky - Elvis


----------



## 650Brute

Bark at the MOON - Ozzy


----------



## phreebsd

New Kids on The Block - Stare *At* You

(I picked something as ghey as possible)


----------



## KMKjr

*New* Edition - Cool It Now


----------



## 650Brute

NEW Abortion - Slipknot


----------



## KMKjr

Paul Simon -* Slip* Slidin' Away


----------



## 650Brute

Keep AWAY - Godsmack


----------



## KMKjr

Prodigy - *Smack* My [email protected] Up


----------



## 850PoPo

Times up-Katy Perry


----------



## hill73

we be steady mobbin' - Lil wayne


----------



## KMKjr

*Lil'* Kim - How Many Licks


----------



## 650Brute

LICK it up - Kiss


----------



## KMKjr

This *Kiss* - Faith Hill

AND probably the hottest woman alive.


----------



## 650Brute

Keep the FAITH - Bon Jovi

... and yeah, she's SMOKIN HOTT:rockn:


----------



## 850PoPo

Faith No More-Ashes To Ashes


----------



## 650Brute

From the ashes - Martina McBride


----------



## phreebsd

From the Inside - Linkin park


----------



## 650Brute

Breaking INSIDE _ Shinedown


----------



## 850PoPo

Break Out-The Pointer Sisters


----------



## KMKjr

We're Not Gonna Take It - Twisted *Sister*


*Wait, that's a dude?*


----------



## hill73

Juvenile – Gotta Get It


----------



## KMKjr

Nickelback - *Gotta *Be Somebody


----------



## 650Brute

Somebody save me - Cinderella


----------



## KMKjr

*The Fray - How To Save A Life*


----------



## 650Brute

FRAYed ends of Sanity - Metallica


----------



## 850PoPo

Linkin Park - In the End


----------



## 650Brute

The END of all things to come - MUDVAYNE:rockn:


----------



## 850PoPo

The More Things Change-Cinderella


----------



## waddle73

change- blind melon


----------



## KMKjr

Semi Charmed Life - Third Eye *Blind*


----------



## 650Brute

LIFE goes on - Poison


----------



## waddle73

The road goes ON forever but the party never ends- Robert Earl Keen


----------



## KMKjr

*Party *All The Time - Eddy Murphy

CLASSIC!!


----------



## 650Brute

Persistence of TIME - AnThrax:rockn:


----------



## BigIzzy

time and time again - cronic future


----------



## 650Brute

Time after Time - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Yesterday

Time - Pink Floyd


----------



## 650Brute

TIME in a bottle - Jim Croche


----------



## KMKjr

Genie *in a Bottle* - Christina Aguilara (sp?)


----------



## 650Brute

Dust on the Bottle - David Lee Murphy


----------



## 650Brute

*BUMP*

longneck BOTTLE - Garth brooks


----------



## KMKjr

*Brooke* Hogan - About Us


----------



## 650Brute

About s? Hmmmmmm. Whats that?


----------



## 650Brute

ok, I'll still play.

ABOUT a girl - Nirvana


----------



## KMKjr

650Brute said:


> About s? Hmmmmmm. Whats that?


oops.... US


----------



## KMKjr

650Brute said:


> ok, I'll still play.
> 
> ABOUT a girl - Nirvana


I'll keep it Canadian:
*Avril Lavigne - Girlfriend*


<!-- end top section -->


----------



## gpinjason

Are you gonna be my girl - Jet


----------



## KMKjr

Joan Jett & the Blackhearts - I Love Rock N Roll


----------



## 650Brute

BLACK hole sun - Soundgarden


----------



## BigIzzy

lazy eye by silverSUN pickups


----------



## 650Brute

Pickup man - Joe Diffie


----------



## gpinjason

Hey JOE - Jimmy Hendrix


----------



## 650Brute

Bleed American - JIMMY Eats world


----------



## gpinjason

wait and bleed - slipknot


----------



## 650Brute

Bleed the Freak - Alice in Chains:rockn:


----------



## gpinjason

Freak on a Leash - KoRn


----------



## KMKjr

*Rick James - Super Freak*


<!-- end top section -->


----------



## 650Brute

SUPERjoint ritual - Everyone hates everyone


----------



## KMKjr

Three Days Grace - I *hate* everything about you


----------



## 650Brute

:rockn:GRACE - Lamb of God:rockn:


----------



## KMKjr

*God*smack - Awake


----------



## 650Brute

Alice in Chains - GodSmack

Is that DOUBLE points???


----------



## KMKjr

650Brute said:


> Alice in Chains - GodSmack
> 
> Is that DOUBLE points???


No. -2 points for being too easy. 

Smack my b!tch up - Prodigy


----------



## 650Brute

Kiss - Lick it *UP*


----------



## KMKjr

Lil Kim - How Many *Lick*s


----------



## 650Brute

HOW do I live - Leanne Rhymes (I think)


----------



## 650Brute

Live and let die - Guns and Roses


----------



## KMKjr

*Live* - Lightning Crashes


----------



## phreebsd

Livin on the edge - Aerosmith


----------



## KMKjr

Ricky Martin - *Livin'* La Vida Loca


----------



## 650Brute

Livin' on a prayer - Bon Jovi


----------



## KMKjr

Like a prayer - Madonna


----------



## 650Brute

SevenDust- Prayer


----------



## phreebsd

August Burns Red - The *Seven*th Trumpet


----------



## KMKjr

Lady in Red - Chris DeBurg (sp?)


----------



## lg07brute

Red light- david nail


----------



## KMKjr

Ninety Nine Red Balloons - Nena

A big hit in '84!


----------



## 650Brute

The RED - Chevelle


----------



## KMKjr

Simply Red - Sunrise


----------



## 650Brute

RED hot Chili peppers - Under a bridge


----------



## phreebsd

Simon and Garfunkel - Bridge Over Troubled Water


----------



## KMKjr

Pink - *Trouble*


----------



## phreebsd

Pretty in Pink - The Psychedelic Furs


----------



## KMKjr

*Pretty *Woman - Roy Orbison


----------



## 650Brute

******* Woman - Gretchen Wilson


----------



## phreebsd

American Woman - The Guess Who


----------



## 650Brute

American idiot - Green Day


----------



## phreebsd

Taking Back Sunday - Make **** Sure


----------



## 650Brute

Thats what I love about Sunday's - Craig Morgan


----------



## phreebsd

Frank Sinatra - That's Life


----------



## 650Brute

Got the LIFE - KorN


----------



## KMKjr

Snap - I've *Got The* Power

Double bonus!!


----------



## phreebsd

Still Got the Blues - Gary Moore


----------



## Big D

That's why they call it the blues - Elton John


----------



## 650Brute

Grrrrr, Got Beat,.... Um,

BLUES Traveler - Run-Around


----------



## Big D

heh heh

*Run Around* Sue - Dion


----------



## 650Brute

RUN to the hills - Iron Maiden


----------



## KMKjr

Walk This Way - *Run *DMC


----------



## tacoma_2002

Run through the Jungle - CCR


----------



## KMKjr

*Jungle* Fever - Stevie Wonder


----------



## phreebsd

Welcome to the Jungle - Guns N Roses


----------



## KMKjr

Poison -Every *Rose *Has Its Thorn


----------



## 650Brute

Rocket Queen - Guns n' ROSE's


----------



## Big D

We are the champions - Queen


----------



## tacoma_2002

*We are* Young Country - Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## 650Brute

Gone Country - Alan Jackson


----------



## tacoma_2002

Country Boy Can Survive - Hank Jr.


----------



## 650Brute

Long Haired COUNTRY BOY - Charlie Daniels

Do I get double points:rockn:


----------



## tacoma_2002

Simple Man - Charlie Daniels 

(I'll give you a chance to get double points on this one also  )


----------



## KMKjr

*Simple* Plan -Your Love Is A Lie


----------



## Mud Duck

Simple Man-Lynyd Skynyrd


----------



## phreebsd

No Doubt - Simple Kind of Life


----------



## Mud Duck

The Adventures* of* Greggery Peccary-Frank Zappa


----------



## KMKjr

Frank Sinatra - My Way


----------



## Mud Duck

Key to The High*way*- Derek And The Dominos


----------



## KMKjr

Life is a *Highway *- Ton Cochrane


----------



## BigIzzy

that was just your life - metallica


----------



## Mud Duck

Come On Baby Take Out *Your* Teeth- Frank Zappa


----------



## phreebsd

The Beatles - Come Together


----------



## Mud Duck

Let's Work Together-Canned Heat


----------



## 650Brute

Come Together - Aerosmith


----------



## KMKjr

The Beatles - *Come Together*


----------



## 650Brute

We've *COME* for you all - AnthRax


----------



## KMKjr

Twisted Sister - Oh* Come All* Ye Faithful










Get festive!!


----------



## 650Brute

Twisted Transistor - KorN


----------



## 650Brute

Ahem..... Bump

*Korn* - Got the life


----------



## KMKjr

Good *Life* - Kanye West ft. T-Pain


----------



## 650Brute

*LIFE* goes on - POISON:rockn: roflmao


----------



## KMKjr

Bell Biv DeVoe - *Poison*


----------



## 650Brute

POISON- Alice Cooper


----------



## KMKjr

*Alice* in Chains - Would


----------



## 650Brute

un*CHAIN*ed Melody - The righteous Brothers


----------



## KMKjr

Jonas *Brothers* - Burnin' Up

(Sad to day I remembered this.......f'n kids....lol)


----------



## 650Brute

Beds are *BURN*ING - Midnight Oil ( I jus showed my age)


----------



## KMKjr

Alicia Keys - This *Bed*


----------



## 650Brute

Bon Jovi - Bed of Roses


----------



## phreebsd

Guns n Roses - Welcome to the Jungle


----------



## 650Brute

LA Gunns - The Ballad of Jane


----------



## gpinjason

Breaking Benjamin - Diary of Jane


----------



## 650Brute

Ozzy Osbourne - *DIARY* of a MadMan


----------



## 650Brute

.....Bump

Anthrax - I'm the *MAN*


----------



## phreebsd

step up sucka undastand.. dont you know IM DA MAN!!

i used to listen to that when i was 14 and 15. wow old times.

Alice in Chains - Sick Man


----------



## John Deere

Simple man - lynard skynard


----------



## phreebsd

no doubt - simple kind of life


----------



## 650Brute

Bon Jovi - Its my Life

An, I hear ya on the Anthrax... I breal out Attack of the killer Bees from time to time and rock out:rockn:


----------



## John Deere

18 and life - skid row


----------



## 650Brute

*Row*boat - Coal Chamber


----------



## tacoma_2002

*Boat* drinks- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## 650Brute

Have a drink on me - ACDC


----------



## 650Brute

The more I DRINK - Blake Shelton


----------



## tacoma_2002

Drinkin' and Dreamin' - Waylon Jennings


----------



## 650Brute

Dream Warriors - Dokken


----------



## Big D

Dream Weaver - (can't remember who)


----------



## gpinjason

Dream Weaver is by Gary Wright

Dream On - Aerosmith


----------



## 650Brute

30 Seconds to Mars - Was it a Dream?


----------



## gpinjason

Trapped in the wake of a dream - Mudvayne


----------



## 650Brute

Trapped under Ice - Metallica


----------



## Metal Man

Ice Ice bab......ahhh never mind LOL

Under pressure - Queen :greddy2:


----------



## gpinjason

Under the Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Metal Man

Seven Bridges Road - Eagles


----------



## tacoma_2002

Tequila Sunrise - Eagles


----------



## 650Brute

Straight tequila night - John Anderson


----------



## Metal Man

The Night Hank Williams Came To Town - Johnny Cash


----------



## phreebsd

The Circus Left Town - Eric Clapton


----------



## 650Brute

Famous in a small town - Mirand Lambert 

Geesh, Shes Soooo HOT:rockn:


----------



## tacoma_2002

Small town USA - Justin Moore


----------



## 650Brute

life in a northern town - Sugarland

Ahhh, Jennifer Nettles, another Hottie!!!


----------



## Muleskinner

Born IN East LA - Cheech and Chong


----------



## 650Brute

Electric Gypsy - LA Gunns


----------



## KMKjr

*Electric* Avenue - Eddy Grant


----------



## 650Brute

Nightmare Avenue - Scorpions


----------



## Big D

Electric Avenue - Eddy Grant


----------



## gpinjason

Electric Funeral - Black Sabbath


----------



## John Deere

Back in Black - AC/DC


----------



## 650Brute

fade to black - Metallica


----------



## KMKjr

Strike It up - *Black* Box


----------



## kd5hqf

"Up" in smoke- Cheech&Chong
that's were my popo money goes! LoL


----------



## KMKjr

Snoop Dogg ft. Dr. Dre- *Smoke* Weed Everyday


----------



## 650Brute

Smoke on the water - Deep Purple


----------



## phreebsd

bridge over troubled water - simon & garfunkel


----------



## KMKjr

*Carly Simon - You're So Vain*


----------



## 650Brute

Waiting in vain - Bob Marley


----------



## John Deere

Turn the page - Bob Seger


----------



## KMKjr

*Bob* Marley - Buffalo Soldier


----------



## 650Brute

Rock Soilders - Ace Frehley (Frehleys Comet)


----------



## KMKjr

*Queen- We Will Rock You*


----------



## 650Brute

Queens of the Stone age - No One knows


----------



## John Deere

Age of innocence - Iron Maiden


----------



## 650Brute

rock of ages - Def Leppard


----------



## KMKjr

Mos Def - Beef


----------



## 650Brute

Def Tones - Change (into a house of flies)


----------



## John Deere

Victim of Changes - Judas Priest


----------



## KMKjr

Tupac - Changes


----------



## phreebsd

Scorpions - Winds of Change


----------



## 650Brute

I don't wanna change the world - Ozzy:rockn:


----------



## KMKjr

We are the World - Various - Lionel Richie, Stevie Wonder, Paul Simon, Kenny Rogers, James Ingram, Tina Turner, Billy Joel, Michael Jackson and Diana Ross, Dionne Warwick, Willie Nelson and Al Jarreau, Bruce Springsteen, Kenny Loggins, Steve Perry and Daryl Hall, Huey Lewis, Cyndi Lauper and Kim Carnes, Bob Dylan and Ray Charles and probably more....

(and the old one, not the crappy new version)


----------



## 650Brute

Rock the World - Pantera


----------



## skid

pantera- cowboys from hell.


----------



## 650Brute

Modern Day Cowboy - Tesla


----------



## KMKjr

Kid Rock - *Cowboy*


----------



## BigIzzy

brooks and dunn - cowboy town


----------



## skid

crazy TOWN- butterfly


----------



## phreebsd

Bullet with Butterfly - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## KMKjr

Bob Carlisle - *Butterfly* Kisses


----------



## 650Brute

Iron *Butterfly* - Ina gadda divida


----------



## KMKjr

*Iron* Maiden - Run To The Hills


----------



## 650Brute

Black Sabbath - Iron Man


----------



## KMKjr

No Diggity - *Black*street


----------



## phreebsd

Pearl Jam - Black


----------



## 650Brute

Metallica - Fade to Black


----------



## KMKjr

*Fade*d - Soul Decision


----------



## 650Brute

Soul Asylum - Runaway Train


----------



## gpinjason

Soul Crusher - White Zombie


----------



## 650Brute

The White Stripes - 7 nation Army


----------



## KMKjr

Janet Jackson - Rythym *Nation*


----------



## 650Brute

Rythem of love - Scorpions


----------



## Big D

Keep on loving you - REO Speedwagon


----------



## 650Brute

break *you* - Lamb of God


----------



## KMKjr

*God*smack - Speak


----------



## phreebsd

No Doubt - Don't Speak


----------



## 650Brute

*Don't* tread on me - Metallica


----------



## KMKjr

Bill Withers - Lean *On Me* (double word score! )


----------



## monsterbrute750

Lean Back - Fat Joe


----------



## seth5208

pump it up - joe budden


----------



## 650Brute

Smooth up - Bullet boys


----------



## KMKjr

Smooth - Santana ft. Rob Thomas


----------



## monsterbrute750

Smooth Criminal-Michael Jackson/Alien Ant Farm


----------



## 650Brute

Beware! Criminal - Incubus


----------



## gpinjason

Pardon Me - Incubus


----------



## 650Brute

Pity Me - Drowning Pool


----------



## KMKjr

Stand By *Me* - Ben E. King


----------



## 650Brute

Achilles last Stand - led Zepplin


----------



## monsterbrute750

Last Caress-Misfits


----------



## 650Brute

The Last Mile - Cinderella


----------



## gpinjason

I'm Gonna Be (500 Miles) by The Proclaimers


----------



## John Deere

God's gonna cut you down - Johnny Cash


----------



## 650Brute

Godsmack - Alice in Chains


----------



## John Deere

Chains of Misery - Iron Maiden


----------



## 650Brute

My friend of Misery - metallica


----------



## John Deere

Misery loves company - Anthrax


----------



## 650Brute

This Love - Pantera


----------



## John Deere

Feel like making love - Bad Company


----------



## 650Brute

Dr. Feelgood - Motley Crue


----------



## brodaddy1075

Feelgood Inc.- Gorillaz


----------



## 650Brute

Bad to be Good - Poison


----------



## John Deere

Bad seed - Metallica


----------



## 650Brute

Bad Medicine - Bon Jovi


----------



## KMKjr

Bad - Michael Jackson


----------



## 650Brute

Bad to be good - Poison


----------



## KMKjr

Poison - BBD (Bell Biv DeVoe)


----------



## BlackBeast

Hells Bells- AC/DC


----------



## KMKjr

*AC/DC* - Highway To *Hell*


----------



## 650Brute

Highway 20 Ride - Zak Brown Band


----------



## stockshdime

when we *ride *- 2 pac


----------



## blue beast

the ride - David Allen Coe


----------



## stockshdime

*THE *realist - Young Jeezy


----------



## 650Brute

*The* Passing - Lamb of God


----------



## codyh

*Past*er Troy- Vice Versa


----------



## stockshdime

time is *passing *us by - bizzy bone


----------



## stockshdime

*Vice Versa freestyle - Lil Flip
*


----------



## codyh

Do the Ratchet Freestyle- Lil Boosie and Big Poppa


----------



## stockshdime

Watcha Wanna *DO -* LilWayne


----------



## codyh

Wayne Toups - Big Butt Women


----------



## stockshdime

*BIG *pimp'n - Jay Z


----------



## blue beast

big green tractor-jason aldean


----------



## seth5208

john deere green- joe diffey


----------



## blue beast

hurt so good - john mellencamp


----------



## John Deere

Only the good die young - Iron Maiden


----------



## 650Brute

We die young - Alice in Chains


----------



## blue beast

we rode in trucks - luke bryant


----------



## 650Brute

Big Truck - Coal Chamber


----------



## codyh

Coal Chamber - Fiend


----------



## stockshdime

Torcher *Chamber* - TRU


----------



## 650Brute

Torches - rise against


----------



## stockshdime

me *against* the world - 2 pac


----------



## KMKjr

*2* Live Crew - Me So Horny


----------



## 650Brute

Live - Dolphins Cry


----------



## KMKjr

Prince - When Doves Cry


----------



## 650Brute

Cry for me sky - DevilDriver:rockn:


----------



## lg07brute

Devil went down to Georgia, Charlie Daniels


----------



## John Deere

Running with the devil - Van Halen


----------



## KMKjr

INXS - Devil Inside


----------



## swampthing

Shout at the devil-motley crue


----------



## KMKjr

Tears For Fears - *Shout*


----------



## 650Brute

Fear Factory - Designing the enemy


----------



## swampthing

Bring the noise- Athrax, Public Enemy


----------



## 650Brute

Public Enemy #1 - Motley Crue


----------



## swampthing

enemy-Disturbed


----------



## 650Brute

Know your enemy - Rage against the Machine


----------



## KMKjr

Public Enemy - Fight The Power


----------



## 650Brute

Iron Maiden - Powerslave


----------



## KMKjr

Brittany Spears - Slave for You 

(and probably the the last time she was smoking hot)


----------



## 650Brute

Skid Row - Slave To the Grind


----------



## KMKjr

R. Kelly - Bump N' *Grind *


----------



## swampthing

alice in chains-grind


----------



## KMKjr

The Pretenders - Back on the *Chain* Gang


----------



## 650Brute

Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody


----------



## KMKjr

*Right* Said Fred - I'm so Sexy


----------



## 650Brute

LA Guns - Sex action


----------



## swampthing

Guns n Roses-My Michelle


----------



## Big D

Michelle - The Beatles


----------



## KMKjr

The unheard-of one from Destiny's Child....

*Michelle *Williams - We Break The Dawn


----------



## 650Brute

Alone I break - KORN


----------



## blue beast

I stand alone - Jackyl


----------



## 650Brute

I drink alone - George thorogood


----------



## KMKjr

Boy *George* & The Culture Club - Do You Really Want To Hurt Me


----------



## KMKjr

Boy *George* & The Culture Club - Do You Really Want To Hurt Me


----------



## 650Brute

Hurt so good - John Mellencamp


----------



## KMKjr

Nazareth - Love *Hurts*


----------



## 650Brute

This Love - Pantera


----------



## swampthing

Drag the waters- pantera


----------



## 650Brute

Smoke on the water - Deep Purple


----------



## swampthing

smokin in the boys room-motley crue
:rockn:


----------



## 650Brute

The Boys of Summer - Don Henley


----------



## Guest

Summertime-sublime


----------



## swampthing

My own summer-DEFTONES


----------



## KMKjr

New Kids On The Block - *Summer*time 

:greddy2:


----------



## 650Brute

A New level - Pantera


----------



## swampthing

Blue Monday-New Order


----------



## 650Brute

EverGrey - Monday Morning apocalypse


----------



## KMKjr

The Mamas & The Papas - *Monday Monday*

Does that count as a double word score?


----------



## joemel

mama tried - Mighty Merrle Haggard


----------



## 650Brute

Mama I'm coming Home - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## swampthing

Bark at the Moon- Ozzy (the OZZ man) Osbourne:rockn::rockn:


----------



## 650Brute

Shout *at the* Devil - Motley Crue


----------



## John Deere

Devil's Dance - Metallica


----------



## swampthing

SO WHAT-METALLICA:rockn:


----------



## 650Brute

So Tired - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Backwoods Motorsports

Sick and Tired-Cross Canadian Ragweed


----------



## KMKjr

Jump - Kris *Kross*


----------



## swampthing

Jump around- House of Pain


----------



## 650Brute

Jump in the fire - Metallica


----------



## KMKjr

Light My Fire - Doors


----------



## 650Brute

The light that blinds - Shadows Fall


----------



## swampthing

fallen leaves- Billy Talent


----------



## camo09brute

fall on me - R.E.M.


----------



## KMKjr

*Fall* Out Boy - This Ain't A Scene, It's An Arms Race


----------



## 650Brute

Marilyn Manson - Mob*scene* :rockn:


----------



## KMKjr

D-*Mob* - It is time to get Funky


----------



## swampthing

Got the Time- Anthrax


----------



## bruteforce504

Mr. Goodtime - Colt Ford


----------



## 650Brute

Dr. Feel*good* - Motley Crue


----------



## swampthing

Good Life- 3 days grace


----------



## 650Brute

Lamb of God - Grace:rockn::rockn:


----------



## KMKjr

Three Days *Grace* - I Hate Everything About You


----------



## 650Brute

Alice in Chains - Love, Hate, Love


RIP Layne


----------



## swampthing

SLIPKNOT- I am Hated


----------



## bruteforce504

She *HATES* me - puddle of Mudd


----------



## 650Brute

Perserverance - *Hate*Breed


----------



## swampthing

Breed- Nirvana


----------



## oldmanbrute

half-BREED / Cher


----------



## 650Brute

Dying Breed - Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## oldmanbrute

Wrapped around your *finger */ The Police


----------



## 650Brute

Round and Round - Ratt


----------



## swampthing

you spin me round - Marilyn Manson


----------



## KMKjr

*Spin* Doctors - Two Princes


----------



## 650Brute

Through the eyes of the dead - Two inches from a main artery :rockn:


----------



## blue beast

not meant to be - Theory of a DEADman


----------



## bayou_boy_22

I hate my life, Theory of a deadman


----------



## 650Brute

Dead Seeds - Lamb of God


----------



## John Deere

Dead Horse - Guns n Roses


----------



## joemel

:rockn:get in the ring G-N-R


----------



## 650Brute

Ring of Fire - Johnny Cash


----------



## CanAmChris

Fire Your Guns AC/DC


----------



## 650Brute

Big Guns - Skid Row:rockn:


----------



## CanAmChris

Machine Gun-- Jimmi Hendrix


----------



## joemel

puple haze-Jemi Hendrix


----------



## joemel

purple haze my bad


----------



## 650Brute

Purple Rain - Prince, or the artist formally known, or whatever he goes by.


----------



## rubiconrider

november rain - guns n' roses


----------



## swampthing

every Rose has it's thorn-Poison


----------



## BlackBeast

Every Mile a Memory- Dierks Bentley


----------



## blue beast

Free and easy-Dierks Bently


----------



## 650Brute

Love ain't easy - SteelHeart


----------



## blue beast

Love Bites-Def Leapord


----------



## John Deere

Wasting Love - Iron Maiden


----------



## blue beast

When Love & Hate collide-Def Lepard


----------



## joemel

pour some sugar on me - Def lepard


----------



## jctgumby

Def Leppard - Histeria


----------



## 650Brute

def tones - Change


----------



## swampthing

Change-Candlebox


----------



## KMKjr

Candle in the Wind - Elton John


----------



## 650Brute

Winds of Change - Scorpions


----------



## BlackBeast

Seminole Wind - John Anderson


----------



## joemel

Swinging -John Anderson


----------



## CanAmChris

Money in the bank_ John Anderson


----------



## joemel

money talks - AC/DC


----------



## jctgumby

AC/DC - Back In Black


----------



## 650Brute

Fade to Black - Metallica


----------



## CanAmChris

Nothing else matters: Metallica


----------



## jctgumby

Metallica - King Nothing


----------



## CanAmChris

For whom the Bell Tolls: Metallica


----------



## 650Brute

Now you've got something to die *for* - Lamb of God:rockn:


----------



## KMKjr

Madonna- *Die* Another Day


----------



## swampthing

Til we die- Slipknot (rip Paul Grey #2)


----------



## KMKjr

Eminem feat. Nate Dogg - *Til* I Collapse


----------



## joemel

the real slim shady - MnM


----------



## KMKjr

Praise You - Fatboy *Slim*


----------



## joemel

i wont forget you - poison


----------



## 650Brute

Before I forget - SLIPKNOT

RIP Paul, You will be Missed


----------



## badazzbrute

Enter Sandman - Metallica


----------



## badazzbrute

Voodoo - Godsmack


----------



## joemel

greed - godsmack


----------



## 650Brute

In God we Trust - Stryper


----------



## KMKjr

Megadeth - *Trust *


----------



## 650Brute

Creeping *Death* - Metallica


----------



## joemel

one-metallica


----------



## KMKjr

Justin Bieber - *One* Time 

(sorry, got a eight year old at home)


----------



## BlackBeast

Good Time - Alan Jackson


----------



## 650Brute

Nothin but a Good Time - Poison:rockn:

Double point Bonus


----------



## KMKjr

Poison - BBD (Bell Biv Devoe)


----------



## 650Brute

For whom the *Bell* tolls - Metallica


----------



## joemel

hells bells -AC/DC


----------



## CanAmChris

Its a Long way to the top if you wanna rock and roll-- AC/DC


----------



## joemel

rock n roll all night -kiss


----------



## CanAmChris

Rolling Stones: Gimme Shelter


----------



## swampthing

cover of the Rollin' Stone- Dr. Hook


----------



## CanAmChris

Rollin Stones: Honky tonk Women


----------



## 650Brute

LA Woman - The Doors:rockn:


----------



## joemel

outlaw women-hank jr


----------



## 650Brute

Breakin the* Law *- Judas Priest


----------



## BlackBeast

Break Stuff - Limp Bizkit


----------



## joemel

faith - limp bizkit


----------



## swampthing

FAITH no more- Midlife crisis


----------



## joemel

epic-faith no more


----------



## swampthing

More human than human- Rob Zombie


----------



## 650Brute

sub*Human* race - Skid Row


----------



## KMKjr

*Human* League- *Human *

*(Double word score!!)*


----------



## 650Brute

Metal Church - Human Factor


----------



## KMKjr

Michael Jackson- *Human* Nature


----------



## BlackBeast

Tall, Tall Trees - Alan Jackson


----------



## 650Brute

Screaming Trees - I nearly lost you


----------



## swampthing

Korn-Lost


----------



## 650Brute

Forgotten, Lost Angels - Lamb of God


----------



## swampthing

Death Angel- Bored


----------



## KMKjr

Mega*deth* - Trust


----------



## 650Brute

In God we Trust - Stryper


----------



## swampthing

Alive-Godsmack


----------



## KMKjr

Prodigy - Smack My B!tch Up


----------



## swampthing

Buck Cherry-Crazy B**ch


----------



## KMKjr

Neneh *Cherry* - Buffalo Stance


----------



## swampthing

Warrant-Cherry pie


----------



## 650Brute

Humble *Pie* - I don't need no Doctor


----------



## wobbles

don't take the girl - Tim Mcgraw


----------



## joemel

gettin down on the farm tim mcgraw


----------



## 650Brute

*Down* - Stone the Crow:rockn:


----------



## CanAmChris

Counting Crows : Round here


----------



## swampthing

Ratt- Round n Round


----------



## 650Brute

You spin me right round - Marilyn Manson


----------



## KMKjr

Dead or Alive - You Spin Me Round (Like a Record)

"The Original!!"


----------



## 650Brute

*Dead* Memories - SlipKnot

RIP PAUL GRAY, SLIPKNOT #2


----------



## KMKjr

David Guetta ft. Kid Cudi - *Memories*


----------



## swampthing

Apocolyptica ft. Corey Taylor-I'm not jesus


----------



## 650Brute

Jesus built my Hotrod - Ministry


----------



## Possum

House that Built ME -Miranda Lambert


----------



## swampthing

Part of ME- Tool


----------



## Possum

The Hardest Part - Coldplay


----------



## swampthing

Dollparts-Hole


----------



## HondaGuy

Down In A Hole - Alice In Chains


----------



## KMKjr

Pitbull Feat. Akon - Shut It *Down*


----------



## Coolwizard

Down on the Corner - CCR


----------



## KMKjr

*Creed *- With Arms Wide Open


----------



## 650Brute

Open Arms - Journey


----------



## KMKjr

Fall Out Boy - This Ain't A Scene, It's An *Arms* Race


----------



## HondaGuy

Fall Into Sleep - Mudvayne


----------



## KMKjr

Try *Sleeping* With A Broken Heart - Alicia Keys


----------



## 650Brute

Broken Hands - Lamb of God


----------



## KMKjr

Bon Jovi - Lay Your *Hands* On Me


----------



## 650Brute

All that remains - Forever in your hands


----------



## KMKjr

Chris Brown - *Forever*


----------



## tacoma_2002

Chris Cagle - Wal-Mart Parkin' lot


----------



## KMKjr

*Parking Lot* Pimpin' - Jay Z Ft. Beanie Sigel & Memphis Bleek


----------



## 650Brute

Marc Cohn -Walking in Memphis


----------



## swampthing

Walk-Pantera


----------



## Coolwizard

Walk This Way -Aerosmith


----------



## KMKjr

Walk this way - Run DMC


----------



## Coolwizard

Run Like Hell - Pink Floyd


----------



## 650Brute

Run to the Hills - Iron Maiden:rockn:


----------



## Possum

I Run to you -LadyA


----------



## Coolwizard

You Ain't Seen Nothin Yet -BTO


----------



## 650Brute

Nothin else matters - Metallica


----------



## Possum

Nothin on you -B.O.B. & Bruno Mars


----------



## swampthing

Nothin but a good time-Poison


----------



## Possum

Good Girls Go Bad- Cobra Starship


----------



## roadiestar

GOOD friends and a bottle of wine
Ted Nugent


----------



## 650Brute

Time in a Bottle - Jim Croche


----------



## BlackBeast

Bottle By My Bed - Jason Boland


----------



## Coolwizard

Tonight The Bottle Let Me Down - Merl Haggard


----------



## NRABRUTE

The Devil went down to Georgia-- Charlie Daniels


----------



## Possum

Run Devil Run -Kesha


----------



## 650Brute

Shout at the Devil - Motley crue


----------



## Possum

I wanna Shout I love you - Baad


----------



## 650Brute

Love, Hate, Love - Alice in Chains:rockn:

RIP Layne


----------



## swampthing

this Love-Pantera


----------



## Coolwizard

Love Hurts - Nazareth


----------



## Possum

What Hurts the most- Rascal Flatts


----------



## Polaris425

Hurt - Johnny Cash


----------



## Possum

Play Hurt- Heartland


----------



## 650Brute

Sex & Candy - Mary *Play*ground


----------



## swampthing

prison sex-Tool


----------



## 650Brute

Prison Song - System of a Down


----------



## swampthing

Downfall- Trust company


----------



## 650Brute

Shadows *Fall *- The light that Blinds


----------



## Coolwizard

Complicated Shadows - Elvis Costello


----------



## Polaris425

Complicated - Avril Lavigne


----------



## 650Brute

SheDaisy - So Complicated


----------



## Notevenclose

so what --pink


----------



## Possum

What I Got- Sublime


----------



## swampthing

so what- Metallica


----------



## Notevenclose

what is and what should never be - led zeppelin


----------



## tacoma_2002

What I Almost Was - Eric Church


----------



## HondaGuy

Today Was A Good Day - Ice Cube


----------



## swampthing

Today- Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Polaris425

Smash - Pretty Ricky


----------



## Coolwizard

Pretty Woman - Roy Orbison


----------



## Possum

Waitin on a Woman - Brad Paisley


----------



## swampthing

wait- white lion


----------



## 650Brute

Wait & Bleed - SlipKnot:rockn:

RIP #2, Paul Gray


----------



## Possum

Forever to Bleed-Beyonce


----------



## polaris800

Bleed me an ocean - Acid Bath


----------



## Coolwizard

The Ocean - Led Zepplin


----------



## swampthing

The Heretic Anthem- Slipknot :rockn: :rockn: 
(RIP Paul)


----------



## 650Brute

cast down the Heretic - NILE


----------



## swampthing

sugar- System of a Down


----------



## KMKjr

Def Leppard - Pour Some *Sugar *On Me


----------



## 650Brute

RX Queen - Def Tones


----------



## swampthing

7 words- Def Tones :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute

In your Words - Lamb of God:band:


----------



## swampthing

In my darkest hour- Megadeth :rockn:


----------



## Coolwizard

In the midnight hour - The Rascals


----------



## Possum

Ungodly Hour- Fray


----------



## KMKjr

The *Fray* - How To Save A Life


----------



## Coolwizard

Save a Horse Ride a Cowboy - Big & Rich


----------



## KMKjr

The Notorious *B.I.G*. - Big Poppa


----------



## Possum

Big Green Tractor- Jason Aldean


----------



## 650Brute

longview - Green Day


----------



## swampthing

the bear song-Green Jelly :rockn:


----------



## Coolwizard

Green River - CCR


----------



## swampthing

green mind- Dink (wicked tune)


----------



## Coolwizard

Always on My Mind - Elvis Preseley


----------



## 650Brute

Where is my Mind - The Pixies


----------



## HondaGuy

My Curse - Killswitch Engage


----------



## KMKjr

Johnny Gill - *My, My, My*


----------



## 650Brute

My Plague - SlipKnot:rockn:



RIP#2


----------



## Possum

Your love is my drug-Ke$ha

(I *hate* that song too btw!!)


----------



## KMKjr

*Love*rboy - Working For The Weekend 

(keeping it Canadian...lol)


----------



## 650Brute

This Love - Pantera


----------



## swampthing

.44 caliber love letter- Alexis on Fire :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute

Jump in the Fire - Metallica


----------



## swampthing

Fire fight- Rammstein


----------



## 650Brute

Fight for your right (to Party) - Beastie Boys


----------



## swampthing

Fight music- D12


----------



## 650Brute

The Fight - Avenged Sevenfold

RIP "The Rev"


----------



## HondaGuy

The Ballad Of Curtis Lowe - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## KMKjr

50 Cent (Real name : *Curtis* Jackson) - In Da Club


----------



## HondaGuy

In Color - Jamey Johnson


----------



## KMKjr

*Color* Me Badd - I Wanna Sex You Up 

(ahhh....the high school years...bump'n and grind'n music!!)


----------



## CanAmChris

I smell Sex and candy: marcy playground


----------



## KMKjr

I Want Your *Sex* - George Michael


----------



## 650Brute

*Want*ed Dead or alive - Bon Jovi


----------



## swampthing

Dead honey-Die Mannequin (she's hot!)


----------



## KMKjr

Mariah Carey - Honey

(she's hot too!)


----------



## swampthing

i don't care- Apocolyptica


----------



## Possum

Couldnt Care Less- Barenaked Ladies


----------



## KMKjr

Bif *Naked* - I Love Myself Today


----------



## Coolwizard

Dance Naked - John Mellencamp


----------



## KMKjr

Lady GaGa - Just *Dance *


----------



## HondaGuy

Square Dance - Eminem


----------



## KMKjr

Hip to be *Square* - Huey Lewis and The News


----------



## Possum

Hips Dont Lie- Shakira

(LOVE THAT ONE!!!!!)


----------



## KMKjr

Simple Plan - Your Love Is A* Lie *


----------



## HondaGuy

Simple Man - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## MrC

Sharp Dressed Man - ZZ Top


----------



## 650Brute

Man in a Box - ALICE IN CHAINS:rockn:

RIP Layne


----------



## Coolwizard

Real World Man - Rush


----------



## swampthing

in my world- Anthrax


----------



## Possum

Its My life- Bon Jovi


----------



## 650Brute

18 & Life - Skid Row


----------



## swampthing

Hangar 18-Megadeth:rockn:


----------



## Coolwizard

I'm eighteen - Alice Cooper


----------



## swampthing

I'm not jesus- Apocolyptica ft. Corey Taylor


----------



## Possum

Its Not My time- 3 Doors Down

*I LOVE that one!!*


----------



## 650Brute

Not enough time - INXS


----------



## swampthing

Not falling- Mudvayne


----------



## Possum

I'm Falling- Nickelback :rockn:


----------



## swampthing

I'm the man- Anthrax


----------



## 650Brute

*The* Faded line - Lamb of God:rockn:


----------



## KMKjr

Toto - Hold the Line


----------



## swampthing

hold on-Good Charlotte


----------



## HondaGuy

Hold On - Korn


----------



## Possum

Teardrops On My Guitar- Taylor Swift


----------



## KMKjr

Tears for Fears - Everybody Wants to Rule the World


----------



## Possum

Everybody wants to be me- John Rich


----------



## Notevenclose

ME and Mrs. Jones , Micheal Buble


----------



## 650Brute

Pity Me - Drowning Pool


----------



## KMKjr

Backstreet Boys - Drowning 

:greddy2:


----------



## CanAmChris

Boys to men : Motown Philly


----------



## 650Brute

The Boys of Summer - Don Henley


----------



## CanAmChris

Don Henley : DIRTY LAUNDRY


----------



## HondaGuy

Dirty Deeds (Done Dirt Cheap) - ACDC


----------



## KMKjr

*Cheap *Trick - Surrender


----------



## phreebsd

Evanescence - Surrender


----------



## 650Brute

Never Surrender - Corey Hart


----------



## Polaris425

Never Say Never - Fray


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Say you, say me, Lionel Richie


----------



## Possum

See the light- Green Day


----------



## 650Brute

The light that Blinds - Shadows Fall:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

As I lay Dying - Shadows Are Security


----------



## KMKjr

G&R - Live and Let *Die*


----------



## phreebsd

Jimi Hendrix - Come On (Let the Good Times Roll)


----------



## Coolwizard

Let The Good Times Roll - The Cars


----------



## Possum

Here Comes Goodbye- Rascal Flatts


----------



## 650Brute

In Defense of our *Good* Name - lamb of God:rockn:


----------



## Coolwizard

Pride (In the Name of Love) - U2


----------



## HondaGuy

In The Evening - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Possum

In My Head- Jason Derulo


----------



## avenomusduck

In to the sun---Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## swampthing

sun doesn't rise- Mushroomhead


----------



## 650Brute

Blacken the cursed sun - Lamb of God:rockn:


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Black Hole Sun_SoundGarden


----------



## kawa650

house of the rising sun - the animals


----------



## BlackBeast

Animal I Have Become - Three Days Grace


----------



## phreebsd

Animal - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Coolwizard

Big 10 Inch - Aerosmith


----------



## 650Brute

Two *inches *from a main artery - Through the Eyes of the Dead:rockn::rockn:


----------



## Possum

Two Is Better Than One- Boys Like Girls & Taylor Swift 

(great band but i hate that song lol)


----------



## Coolwizard

One - Three Dog Night


----------



## 650Brute

Steal away the Night - Ozzy Osbourne/Randy Rhodes Rhoads:rockn:


RIP RANDY


----------



## KMKjr

Phil Collins- In the Air To*night*


----------



## Possum

Feels Like Tonight- Daughtry :rockn: :rockn: (LUV that one!!!)


----------



## 650Brute

Overkill - Feel the fire


----------



## swampthing

scream, aim, fire-Bullet for my valentine


----------



## KMKjr

The Doors - Light My Fire


----------



## 650Brute

Jump in the fire - Metallica


----------



## Coolwizard

Jump - Van Halen


----------



## 650Brute

Jump around - House of Pain


----------



## KMKjr

Three Days Grace - *Pain *


----------



## swampthing

touch, peel n stand- Days of the new


----------



## Coolwizard

Touch Too Much - AC/DC


----------



## KMKjr

Samantha Fox - *Touch *Me


----------



## Possum

Bring me to life- Evanescence :rockn:


----------



## swampthing

no life- Slipknot
(rip #2)


----------



## jctgumby

Slipknot - Before I Forget


----------



## 650Brute

And since Forgotten - Thine Eyes Bleed


----------



## swampthing

Bleed- Soulfly


----------



## HondaGuy

Bleeding Me - Metallica


----------



## Coolwizard

Come Pick Me Up - Ryan Adams


----------



## Possum

Come On Over- Shania Twain :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute

Over the Mountain - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Possum

Gonna Take That Mountain- Reba


----------



## Coolwizard

Misty Mountain Hop - Led Zepplin


----------



## HondaGuy

Nobodys Fault But Mine - Led Zeppelin


----------



## KMKjr

*Nobody*'s Fool - Avril Lavigne 

And BTW, she's Canadian and smokin' hot!


----------



## HondaGuy

Nobody's Listening - Linkin Park



KMKjr said:


> And BTW, she's Canadian and smokin' hot!


Yes she is.:bigok:


----------



## BlackBeast

Nobody's Fool - Wade Bowen


----------



## Coolwizard

Fool for the City - Foghat


----------



## swampthing

the educated Fool- Iron Maiden

:agreed: yes Avril is hot!!!


----------



## KMKjr

Pink Floyd - We Don't Need No *Education*


----------



## swampthing

KMKjr said:


> Pink Floyd - We Don't Need No *Education*


 OOPS! that songs title is actually, Another brick in the wall....(if it even matters)


----------



## KMKjr

swampthing said:


> OOPS! that songs title is actually, Another brick in the wall....(if it even matters)


Oops!!

Guess I shouldn't be jumping out of my generation....lol

Ashanti - *Fool*ish 

and kinda hot too!!


----------



## HondaGuy

Act A Fool - Ludacris


----------



## Coolwizard

Foolin' - Def Leppard


----------



## KMKjr

Mos *Def *- Sunshine


----------



## swampthing

Sun doesn't rise- Mushroom head


----------



## jctgumby

Black Hole Sun - Soundgarden


----------



## swampthing

children of the grave-Black Sabbath


----------



## HondaGuy

Children Of The Korn - Korn


----------



## swampthing

clown-Korn :rockn:


----------



## Mr Mayor

"Send in the Clowns" Stephen Sondheim


----------



## swampthing

Insane in the membrane-Cypress Hill


----------



## HondaGuy

Run To The Hills - Iron Maiden


----------



## Coolwizard

Run Like Hell - Pink Floyd


----------



## Mr Mayor

Running on Empty - Jackson Browne


----------



## 09_650i

big empty- Stone temple pilots


----------



## swampthing

Big John- Johnny Cash :notworthy:


----------



## Coolwizard

Not Now John- Pink Floyd


----------



## Laekcim

it's over now- la guns


----------



## KMKjr

*Guns* N' Roses - Novemver Rain


----------



## Coolwizard

Rain on the Scarecrow - John Mellencamp


----------



## KMKjr

*John* Lennon - Imagine


----------



## Mr Mayor

Willy Wonka, Pure Imagination 

:lol:


----------



## Coolwizard

Little Willy - Sweet


----------



## HondaGuy

Little Bitty - Alan Jackson


----------



## KMKjr

Outkast - Ms. *Jackson *


----------



## Mr Mayor

ABC Jackson 5


----------



## Coolwizard

5 o'clock somewhere - Alan Jackson


----------



## swampthing

5 minutes alone- Pantera (RIP Dime)


----------



## trailman412

I got 5 on it-Luniz


----------



## Coolwizard

Just got paid - ZZ Top


----------



## swampthing

Just a gigolo- David Lee Roth


----------



## BlackBeast

Just Like You - Three Days Grace


----------



## Coolwizard

One - Three Dog Night


----------



## swampthing

One- Metallica


----------



## Possum

One Time- Justin Bieber
(i hate that one)


----------



## HondaGuy

Mr. Goodtime - Colt Ford


----------



## swampthing

Mr. Crowley- Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## trailman412

Mr. Postman - lil wayne


----------



## swampthing

to be with you- Mr. Big


----------



## KMKjr

*Big* and Rich- Save A Horse Ride A Cowboy


----------



## GODSMACK

Kid Rock - Cowboy


----------



## Coolwizard

The Cowboy Song - Thin Lizzy


----------



## trailman412

This Ain't No Love Song-Trace Adkins


----------



## kylej1291

thong song - cledus judd


----------



## Possum

Love Song- Pink


----------



## Coolwizard

Love Hurts - Nazareth


----------



## KMKjr

John Mellencamp - Hurts So Good


----------



## trailman412

As Good As I Once Was- Toby Keith


----------



## 650Brute

GOODbye to Romance - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Third Rate Romance_Sammy Kershaw


----------



## Coolwizard

Third Time Lucky - April Wine


----------



## Possum

Lucky Man- Montgomery Gentry


----------



## jctgumby

Man I feel like a Woman - Shania Twain


----------



## swampthing

man in the box- Alice in chains


----------



## 650Brute

spoonMan - Soundgarden


----------



## HondaGuy

Iron Man - Black Sabbath


----------



## KMKjr

*Iron* Maiden - Run To The Hills


----------



## Coolwizard

The Long Run - The Eagles


----------



## swampthing

Long day-Matchbox 20


----------



## 650Brute

long December - Counting Crows (I think)


----------



## Coolwizard

Long Black Limosine - Elvis


----------



## KMKjr

My Humps - *Black* Eyed Peas


----------



## 650Brute

close my EYES forever - Ozzy & Lita Ford


----------



## HondaGuy

My Own Summer (Shove It) - Deftones


----------



## Coolwizard

My Sharona - The Knack


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Drinkin MY baby goodbye_Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## swampthing

My own summer-Deftones


----------



## Possum

Til' Summer Comes Around-Keith Urban


----------



## 650Brute

No sleep TIL' Brooklyn - Beastie Boys


----------



## swampthing

No rest for the wicked-Cage the Elephant


----------



## phreebsd

Stone Temple Pilots - Wicked Garden


----------



## Coolwizard

Cover of The Rolling Stone - Manfred Mann's Earth Band

...actually that is by Dr. Hook. I guess I was confused


----------



## swampthing

bother-Stonesour


----------



## 650Brute

stone the crow - Down


----------



## swampthing

it's goin down- Xecutioners :rockn:


----------



## Coolwizard

Down on the Bay - Cheap Trick


----------



## phreebsd

Sugar we're going down - fall out boy


----------



## HondaGuy

Sugar - System Of A Down


----------



## Coolwizard

Sugar Sugar - The Archies


----------



## GODSMACK

Brown Sugar - The Rolling Stones


----------



## swampthing

pour some sugar on me-Def Leppard


----------



## burns

She's Country-Jason Aldean


----------



## 650Brute

A Devil in Gods Country - Lamb of God


----------



## monsterbrute750

Country Boy Can Survive-Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## Coolwizard

Long Haired Country Boy - CDB


----------



## 650Brute

Long cold Winter - Cinderella


----------



## 2010Bruterider

So Cold_Breaking Benjamin


----------



## 650Brute

Cold Victim - Thine Eyes Bleed


----------



## Coolwizard

She's So Cold - The Rolling Stones


----------



## monsterbrute750

Cold Gin - Kiss


----------



## 650Brute

Stone cold crazy - Metallica


----------



## swampthing

Cold- Crosssfade


----------



## 650Brute

World so COLD - Mudvayne


----------



## swampthing

Dig- Mudvayne :rockn:(makes me violent):rockn:


----------



## 650Brute

My name is MUD - Primus


----------



## blue beast

MY memory aint what it used to be -Jason Aldean


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Aint that a shame_Chubby Checker


----------



## 650Brute

Hour of Shame - Entrenched


----------



## burns

The Truth-Jason Aldean


----------



## swampthing

The wait- Metallica


----------



## HondaGuy

Creeping Death - Metallica :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute

Death Blooms - Mudvayne:rockn:


----------



## swampthing

In Bloom- Nirvana


----------



## HondaGuy

In Color - Jamey Johnson


----------



## 650Brute

Cult of personality - Living Color


----------



## Coolwizard

Don't Fear the Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## swampthing

She sells sanctuary- The Cult


----------



## 650Brute

Peace sells - Megadeth


----------



## burns

Love is Unstoppable-Rascal Flatts


----------



## 650Brute

This Love - Pantera


----------



## HondaGuy

Cemetary Gates - Pantera:rockn:


----------



## BUCKSNDUCKS750

Back Home in Texas-casey donahew band


----------



## 650Brute

*Home* sweet *Home* - Motley Crue

I get double word points


----------



## Coolwizard

Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd

2 words, 2 points


----------



## 650Brute

Coming *Home* - Cinderella


----------



## KMKjr

Eminem - *Cinderella* Man


----------



## 650Brute

darkest days of *Man* - WhiteChapel


----------



## hondarider3

*MAN in the mirror- michael jackson.... lol (i typed in man on yotube, and it was the first song to pop up)*


----------



## phreebsd

Love THE way you lie - eminem


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMKjr

Shakira - Hips don't* Lie*

*She might be hot too!*

*







*


----------



## Laekcim

Lie to me - Johnny Lang


----------



## KMKjr

*Johnny* Cash - Folsom Prison Blues


----------



## 650Brute

Prison Song -System of a down:rockn:


----------



## KMKjr

Drake - Shut It *Down*


----------



## 650Brute

Stone the crow - *Down*


----------



## Coolwizard

Goin Down - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## KMKjr

Jay Sean - *Down *(ft. Lil Wayne)


----------



## swampthing

She goes down- Motley Crue


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Toxicity_System of a Down


----------



## KMKjr

Brittany Spears -* Toxic*


----------



## 650Brute

Toxic Holocaust - Arise from the cemetary


----------



## phreebsd

pantera - cemetary gates

:rockn:
rip darrell lance abbott


----------



## KMKjr

*Cemeteries* Of London - Coldplay


----------



## phreebsd

Landing in London = Three Doors Down


----------



## 650Brute

Werewolves of London - Warren Zevon


----------



## monsterbrute750

Regulators - Warren G


----------



## KMKjr

Dr. Dre ft .Snoop Dog - Nuthin' But A *G *Thang


----------



## 650Brute

Nuthin' but a good time - Poison


----------



## swampthing

Let the good times roll- The Cars ( aw yeah, double word score ):banana:


----------



## monsterbrute750

Rock and Roll All Night - KISS


----------



## 650Brute

Rock and roll fantasy - Bad Company


----------



## swampthing

Rock of ages- Def Leppard


----------



## gpinjason

What's My Age Again - Blink 182


----------



## KMKjr

Lenny Kravitz - Again


----------



## Coolwizard

On The Road Again - Willy Nelson


----------



## KMKjr

Boyz II Men - End Of* The Road *

Double word score!!


----------



## monsterbrute750

The Road Goes On Forever [ And The Party Never Ends] Robert Earl Keen


----------



## Coolwizard

The Valley Road - Bruce Hornsby


----------



## KMKjr

Frank Zappa - *Valley* Girl


----------



## 650Brute

Terror and Hubris in the house of Frank Pollard - Lamb of God


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Our House_Eminem


----------



## KMKjr

KMKjr said:


> Frank Zappa - *Valley* Girl





650Brute said:


> Terror and Hubris in the house of Frank Pollard - Lamb of God


huh???????


----------



## KMKjr

*Our House* - Madness


----------



## monsterbrute750

Can I Play With Madness - Iron Maiden


----------



## 650Brute

KMKjr said:


> huh???????


Frank, played off the Frank Zappa



monsterbrute750 said:


> Can I Play With Madness - Iron Maiden


Sound of Madness - Shinedown


----------



## KMKjr

650Brute said:


> Frank, played off the Frank Zappa
> 
> 
> 
> Sound of Madness - Shinedown


F! I'm STUPID......LOL


----------



## KMKjr

650Brute said:


> Sound of Madness - Shinedown


 

Collective Soul - Shine


----------



## 650Brute

Out*shined* - Soundgarden


----------



## KMKjr

*Out*Kast - Hey Ya!


----------



## swampthing

Hey man nice shot- Filter


----------



## monsterbrute750

Man In The Box- Alice In Chains


----------



## KMKjr

Aretha Franklin - *Chain *Of Fools


----------



## Coolwizard

Respect- Aretha Franklin


----------



## KMKjr

Had to look up the original artist.... Just remembered the horrible Bruce Willis version!

*Respect* Yourself - The Staples Singers


----------



## 650Brute

Be Yourself - AudioSlave


----------



## KMKjr

EmineM - Loose *Yourself *


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Nothing to Lose_ Bret Michaels


----------



## KMKjr

Dr. Dre - *Nuthin' *But A G Thang 

(that's ghetto for "nothing")


----------



## 650Brute

*Nuthin' but* a good time - Poison


----------



## lg07brute

Mr goodtimes, Colt Ford


----------



## swampthing

Kyrie- Mr. mister


----------



## 650Brute

Mr. Tinkertrain - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## swampthing

Train of consequences- Megadeth


----------



## 650Brute

Drops of Jupiter - Train


----------



## KMKjr

Sheena Easton - Morning *Train*


----------



## Coolwizard

Big Train From Memphis - John Fogerty


----------



## Polaris425

Brother John - Blues Traveler


----------



## KMKjr

Alexei Sayle - Didn't you kill my *brother*?


----------



## Coolwizard

Brothers in Arms - Dire Straits


----------



## KMKjr

Cutting Crew - Died In Your Arms Tonight


----------



## monsterbrute750

*In *The Air *Tonight* - Phil Collins


----------



## KMKjr

Cypress Hill - Throw Your Hands In the Air


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

cypress hill - i want to get high


----------



## swampthing

I want you to want me- Cheap Trick


----------



## KMKjr

Soulja Boy - Ya* Trick* Ya

(f'n horrible song)


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Trick Love The Kids_Trick Daddy [2X] (One of my favorite (c)rap songs)


----------



## 650Brute

This *Love* - Pantera


----------



## blue beast

your love is a lie-simple plan


----------



## monsterbrute750

*SIMPLE *MAN - Lynard Skynard
[ Too many songs that have love,had to break the cycle. LOL ]


----------



## KMKjr

Salt 'N' Pepa - Whatta Man


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

RAIN MAN - EMINEM


----------



## KMKjr

It's Raining Men - The Weather Girls

But I prefer the





















version!


----------



## Eight

Make it rain. Fat Joe ft. lil wayne (Rap song)


----------



## blue beast

blame it on the rain- *Milli Vanilli*


----------



## KMKjr

Guns N' Roses - November *Rain *

*(ONE OF THIER BEST SONGS)*


----------



## KMKjr

blue beast said:


> blame it on the rain- *Milli Vanilli*


Actually the vocals were by Charles Shaw, John Davis, Brad Howell, and twin sisters Jodie and Linda Rocco;

(and yes I had to look that up)


----------



## swampthing

Guns in the sky- INXS


----------



## 650Brute

Cry for me SKY - DevilDriver


----------



## cammobruteforce750

simple man- lynard skynard


----------



## cammobruteforce750

few more ******** charli daniels band


----------



## 650Brute

650Brute said:


> Cry for me SKY - DevilDriver





cammobruteforce750 said:


> simple man- lynard skynard


??



cammobruteforce750 said:


> few more ******** charli daniels band


??


----------



## swampthing

650Brute said:


> Cry for me SKY - DevilDriver


 Cryin like a b****- Godsmack
(back on track).


----------



## cammobruteforce750

jason aldean- my kinda party


----------



## KMKjr

P!nk - Get The Party Started 

And a bit on the hot side too!


----------



## swampthing

Get the funk out- Extreme


----------



## KMKjr

Lipps Inc - Funky Town


----------



## phreebsd

POD - South Town


----------



## swampthing

This town- Korn & Human waste project :rockn:


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Korn_Twisted Transitor


----------



## KMKjr

Twisted Sister - Were Not Gona Take It


----------



## 650Brute

Twisted transistor - KoRn


----------



## swampthing

Coming undone- KORN


----------



## KMKjr

2010Bruterider said:


> Korn_Twisted Transitor





650Brute said:


> Twisted transistor - KoRn


Foul!!


----------



## KMKjr

Duran Duran - Come *Undone *


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Come to my window_Melissa Etheridge


----------



## 650Brute

KMKjr said:


> Foul!!


OH Snap, Didn't see that...... Mega deduction




2010Bruterider said:


> Come to my window_Melissa Etheridge


From a second story *Window* - A swarm of Bees


----------



## KMKjr

Taylor Swift - Love Story 

and your can thank the daughter for that one!


----------



## 650Brute

Love in an elevator - Aerosmith


----------



## swampthing

walk this way- Aerosmith


----------



## 650Brute

Walk with me in Hell - Lamb of God


----------



## Coolwizard

Hells Bells -AC/DC


----------



## KMKjr

Meatloaf - Bat Out Of Hell


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Get OUT of my dreams_Billy Ocean


----------



## Coolwizard

Get Out of Denver - Bob Seger


----------



## gpinjason

Get to the gone - Static X


----------



## KMKjr

N Sync - Gone


----------



## swampthing

Already gone- Crossfade


----------



## gpinjason

Rain. Sun. Gone. - mudvayne


----------



## John Deere

Black hole sun - soundgarden


----------



## 650Brute

Fade to Black - metallica


----------



## KMKjr

Blackstreet - No Diggity ft. Dr. Dre


----------



## 650Brute

wild in the *streets* - Bon Jovi


----------



## KMKjr

Tone Loc - Wild Thing


----------



## 650Brute

The *Thing *that should not be - Metallica


----------



## 2010Bruterider

That Smell_Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## KMKjr

Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit


----------



## 650Brute

*Teen*agers from mars - The Misfits


----------



## KMKjr

Bruno *Mars* - Just The Way You Are


----------



## Coolwizard

Come As You Are - Nirvana


----------



## gpinjason

Smells like Nirvana - Weird Al Yankovich


----------



## swampthing

eat it- Wierd Al Yankovic


----------



## 650Brute

The Middle - Jimmy *Eats* World


----------



## BlackBeast

Sweetness - Jimmy Eat World


----------



## 650Brute

Sweet Dreams (are made of this) - Marilyn Manson


----------



## KMKjr

The Cranberries - Dreams 

OR 

Gabrielle - Dreams


----------



## 650Brute

Dream on - Aerosmith


----------



## KMKjr

Debbie Gibson - Only In My Dreams


She was hot in the 80's....lol


----------



## 650Brute

Dream Warriors - Dokken


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Dream a little dream of me_Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## 650Brute

Drift off to dream - Travis Trit


----------



## KMKjr

650Brute said:


> Drift off to dream - Travis Trit


Forever & Ever Amen - Randy Travis


----------



## Coolwizard

Close My Eyes Forever - Lita Ford


----------



## KMKjr

These Eyes - The Guess Who


----------



## 650Brute

Thine eyes bleed - Cold Victim


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Only women bleed_Lita Ford


----------



## Coolwizard

Only The Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## KMKjr

Akon - Lonely


----------



## 650Brute

Lonely Day - System of a Down


----------



## KMKjr

Blue Rodeo - Rain Down on Me


----------



## 650Brute

Blue Monday - orgy


----------



## sloboy

Working man blues - Merle Maggard


----------



## 650Brute

before the Hang*mans* noose - DevilDriver


----------



## KMKjr

The Charlie Daniels Band - The *Devil *Went Down To Georgia


----------



## 650Brute

Shout at the Devil - Motley Crue


----------



## KMKjr

2 Live *Crew* - Me So Horny


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Lightning Crashes_Live


----------



## KMKjr

Guns N' Roses - *Live* And Let Die


----------



## sloboy

La*die*s and gentlmen - Saliva


----------



## KMKjr

Beastie Boys - Hey* Ladies *


----------



## sloboy

Hey Tonight - CCR


----------



## KMKjr

In The Air *Tonight* - Phil Collins


----------



## 650Brute

Tonight I fly - Impelliteri


----------



## KMKjr

R Kelly - I Believe I Can *Fly *


----------



## Kawasaki Man

*can*'t be touched- Roy Jones JR


----------



## KMKjr

*Can't Touch* This - MC Hammer

Double word score!!


----------



## Kawasaki Man

This Is Why I'm Hot- M.I.M.S.


----------



## KMKjr

Buster Poindexter - *Hot Hot Hot *

Triple word score?


----------



## Kawasaki Man

One Hot Mama-Trace Adkins


----------



## swampthing

mama I'm comin home- Ozzy


----------



## KMKjr

LL Cool J - Mama Said To Knock You Out


----------



## sloboy

*You* Wouldn't Know - HE*LL*YEAH

could that be a double word score?????


----------



## KMKjr

Hells Bells - AC/DC

And no. Double letter score!


----------



## 650Brute

For whom the Bell tolls - Metallica


----------



## swampthing

Belly of the beast- Anthrax


----------



## KMKjr

*Belly* - Riding


----------



## sloboy

Ride - Dirty


----------



## KMKjr

Chamillionaire - Ridin' Dirty 

Double word!!


----------



## Kawasaki Man

Ridin solo- jason derulo


----------



## 650Brute

*Ride* the Lightning - Metallica


----------



## Coolwizard

Slow Ride - Foghat


----------



## monsterbrute750

Highway 20 Ride - Zac Brown Band


----------



## sloboy

Highway Song - Blackfoot


----------



## KMKjr

Life is A *Highway* - Tom Cochrane


----------



## sloboy

High Life - UGK


----------



## KMKjr

Afroman - Because I Got* High *


----------



## sloboy

Baby Got Back - Sir Mix A Lot


----------



## swampthing

Backwater- Meat Puppets


----------



## KMKjr

Meat Loaf - I Would Do Anything For Love


----------



## 650Brute

Alice in chains - Would?:rockn:


----------



## sloboy

School's Out - Alice Cooper


----------



## 2010Bruterider

The Reaper_Alice in Chains


----------



## sloboy

Chains - The Beatles


----------



## 650Brute

Chain of fools - Aretha Franklin


----------



## monsterbrute750

All The Fools Sailed Away - Dio


----------



## OCCKawi

All the small things-Blink182


----------



## KMKjr

Biggie *Smalls* (aka: The Notirious Big (or Christopher George Latore Wallace)) - Hypnotize


----------



## 650Brute

Mr. *Big *- To be with You


----------



## OCCKawi

Lit-No Big Thing


----------



## flowbackman

Its them Little Things - Rodney Carington


----------



## KMKjr

Nelly Furtado - All Good *Things* (Come to an End)

And another hot Canadian!!


----------



## swampthing

Swampthing- the Grid


----------



## KMKjr

Dr. Dre and Snoop Dogg - Nuthin' But A G Thang


----------



## joemel

keith whitley -It aint nothin


----------



## 650Brute

Nothin' but a good time - poison


----------



## KMKjr

Bell Biv DeVoe - Poison


----------



## 650Brute

Despised Icon - Consumed by your *Poison*


----------



## KMKjr

Poison - Unskinny Bop


----------



## Coolwizard

Poison- Alice Cooper


----------



## KMKjr

Alice In Chains - Rooster


----------



## sloboy

Chains - The Beatles


----------



## KMKjr

Aretha Franklin - Chain Of Fools


----------



## KMKjr

TTT!!


----------



## 650Brute

KMKjr said:


> Aretha Franklin - Chain Of Fools


unchained melody - Righteous Brothers


----------



## KMKjr

Jonas *Brothers* - Burnin' Up

Sorry, my daughter helped me on that one!


----------



## 650Brute

Burnin for you - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## joemel

blue-Patsy Cline


----------



## Coolwizard

Blue Christmas - Elvis


----------



## TxMudGurl

Christmas in Dixie - Alabama


----------



## CanAmChris

sorry wrong thread


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Dixie on my mind, Hank Jr.


----------



## joemel

if heaven aint alot like dixie-Hank jr


----------



## KMKjr

Dixie Chicks - Goodbye Earl


----------



## TxMudGurl

Earl Thomas Conley - Angel in Disguise


----------



## Coolwizard

Earl Thomas Conley - Smoky Mountain Memories


----------



## swampthing

Steve Earle - Copperhead road


----------



## KMKjr

Boyz II Men - End Of The *Road *


----------



## 650Brute

road to Nowhere - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## KMKjr

Willie Nelson - On the *Road* Again


----------



## TxMudGurl

God Bless the Broken Road - Rascal Flatts


----------



## KMKjr

Boulevard of *Broken* Dreams - Green Day


----------



## Beachcruiser

Dreams- The Game


----------



## 650Brute

Dream Warriors - Dokken


----------



## BlackBeast

Warrior - Disturbed


----------



## Beachcruiser

Down with the sickness- Disturbed


----------



## brute2215

*Sick* Puppies- Your going down


----------



## Beachcruiser

Down- 311


----------



## TxMudGurl

Im going down - Mary J. Blige


----------



## sloboy

Down with the sickness - Disturbed


----------



## Beachcruiser

The Used- A Box full of sharp objects


----------



## KMKjr

Strike It Up - Black *Box*


----------



## Beachcruiser

Blackhawks over Los Angeles- Strung out


----------



## KMKjr

*Los *Lobos - La Bamba


----------



## Beachcruiser

Los Lonely Boys - Heaven


----------



## KMKjr

Akon - *Lonely *


----------



## Beachcruiser

lonely island- im on a boat


----------



## joemel

Where the boat leaves from-Zac Brown


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Where, Oh Where, Are you tonight_Hee Haw


----------



## KMKjr

Phil Collins - In The Air *Tonight *


----------



## Beachcruiser

Linkin Park- In the end


----------



## flowbackman

The Fred Song - Rodney Carrington


----------



## Polaris425

flowbackman said:


> The Fred Song - Rodney Carrington


Oh whao now fred's a riddin fred fred's a riddin fred fred's a riding fred.... fred's ridin fred!..... Fred's riding Fred! :rockn:


Song that Never Ends - Norman Martin


----------



## Beachcruiser

Never say Never- The Fray


----------



## 650Brute

Never say die - Black Sabbath


----------



## joemel

Iron man black sabbath


----------



## Beachcruiser

Man to Man- Gary Allan


----------



## KMKjr

*Man* in the Mirror - MJ


----------



## 650Brute

Darkest days of Man - WhiteChapel:saevilw:


----------



## KMKjr

The Offspring - Pretty Fly (For A *White* Guy)


----------



## Beachcruiser

Duece Poppi - My White Friends


----------



## KMKjr

The Notorious B.I.G. - Big *Poppa*


----------



## Coolwizard

Big 10 inch - Aerosmith


----------



## KMKjr

Mr. *Big* - To Be With You


----------



## Coolwizard

Wish You Were Here -Pink Floyd


----------



## flowbackman

Here and now - Luther Vandras


----------



## KMKjr

The Beatles- *Here *Comes The Sun


----------



## Beachcruiser

Bob Marley- Sun is shining


----------



## KMKjr

Soundgarden - Black Hole *Sun*


----------



## Beachcruiser

Butthole Surfers- Pepper


----------



## KMKjr

The Beatles - Sgt. *Pepper*'s Lonely Hearts Club Band


----------



## Coolwizard

Cripple Creek - The Band


----------



## sloboy

Travelin' Band - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## KMKjr

J. Geils *Band* - Centerfold 

OL' school!!


----------



## Beachcruiser

Zac Brown Band- highway 20 ride


----------



## KMKjr

James Brown - Get On Up


----------



## 650Brute

Bullet Boys : Smooth up


----------



## greenkitty7

Nine Bullets - Drive by truckers


----------



## Beachcruiser

Incubus- Drive


----------



## greenkitty7

Drive - Alan Jackson


----------



## Beachcruiser

Michael Jackson- Black or White


----------



## greenkitty7

Cream - White Room


----------



## Beachcruiser

Blue October- Dirt Room


----------



## greenkitty7

Dirt Road Anthem : Brantley Gilbert


----------



## Polaris425

Seven Bridges Road - Alabama


----------



## Beachcruiser

Seven Years- Saosin


----------



## greenkitty7

Polaris425 said:


> Seven Bridges Road - Alabama


Did Alabama redo this? because it was an Eagles song...

Bat country : Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Polaris425

^ I thought so, I might be wrong though.

Gone Country - Alan Jackson


----------



## greenkitty7

I'm a Little More Country Than That : Easton Corbin


----------



## Coolwizard

Little Sister - Elvis


----------



## Beachcruiser

Were not gonna take it- Twisted Sister


----------



## John Deere

Poor Twisted Me - Metallica


----------



## Coolwizard

Poor Poor Pitiful Me -Warren Zevon


----------



## greenkitty7

Pour Some Sugar On Me : Def Leppard (idk if that counts)


----------



## 650Brute

Sugar - System of a down


----------



## John Deere

I've been *down*  - Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## greenkitty7

Down & Out : Randy Rogers Band


----------



## Beachcruiser

Down and Out- Tantric


----------



## greenkitty7

Down Home : Alabama


----------



## 650Brute

Stone the crow - Down


----------



## Beachcruiser

Counting Crows- Mr. Jones


----------



## 650Brute

Jonestown : The Acacia Strain


----------



## greenkitty7

This Town : O.A.R.


----------



## 650Brute

Butterfly - CrazyTOWN


----------



## greenkitty7

Crazy Town : Jason Aldean


----------



## Beachcruiser

crazy- gnarls barkley


----------



## 650Brute

Crazy train - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## greenkitty7

Long Black Train : Josh Turner


----------



## Coolwizard

Long Black Limosine - Elvis


----------



## greenkitty7

Long Hair : Mr. Big (i'm a real g.)


----------



## Coolwizard

Long Haired Country Boy - CDB


----------



## Polaris425

(Im A) Country Boy - Alan Jackson


----------



## greenkitty7

Country Man : Luke Bryan


----------



## KMKjr

Nelly - Country Grammar


----------



## Beachcruiser

Nelly- E.I.


----------



## TxMudGurl

Nelly - Pimp Juice


----------



## Beachcruiser

Pimp C- Knockin doors down


----------



## greenkitty7

Kryptonite : Three Doors Down


----------



## 650Brute

Down - bury me in smoke


----------



## KMKjr

Cheech & Chong - Up In *Smoke *


----------



## greenkitty7

Smoke and Get High : Project Pat


----------



## Beachcruiser

Get Big- Dorrough


----------



## KMKjr

*Big *& Rich - Save A Horse, Ride A Cowboy


----------



## Beachcruiser

Rich Boy- Throw some D's


----------



## KMKjr

Soulja *Boy* - Superman


----------



## Beachcruiser

superman-eminem


----------



## KMKjr

Superman's Song - Crash Test Dummies


----------



## greenkitty7

Song of the South : Alabama


----------



## Beachcruiser

South Park Mexican- Real Gangster


----------



## TxMudGurl

_Las Mañanitas_ - Mexican Birthday song


----------



## greenkitty7

Birthday Sex : Jeremiah


----------



## Beachcruiser

Birthday- The Beatles


----------



## greenkitty7

Come Together : The Beatles


----------



## Beachcruiser

together forever--rick astley


----------



## greenkitty7

Forever Young : Jay Z


----------



## Beachcruiser

Young Money- Bed Rock


----------



## greenkitty7

My Hood : Young Jeezy


----------



## Beachcruiser

My Chemical Romance-The Ghost of You


----------



## Coolwizard

Ghost in the Machine - Pink Floyd


----------



## greenkitty7

Wish You Were Here : Pink Floyd


----------



## Beachcruiser

Wish you were here--Incubus


----------



## greenkitty7

Dont Come Around Here No More : Tom Petty


----------



## Beachcruiser

Gimme More--Britney Spears


I dont give a crap what anyone has to say about her.....she is still smokin. :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## 650Brute

More than words - Extreme


----------



## KMKjr

Chris Brown - *Gimme* That


----------



## Coolwizard

Gimme Your Money Please -BTO


----------



## KMKjr

* Dire Straits - Money For Nothing *


----------



## greenkitty7

Money, Money : Bone Thugs N Harmony


----------



## Beachcruiser

Thug Holiday- Trick Daddy


----------



## KMKjr

Chingy, Snoop Dogg, & Ludacris - *Holiday* Inn


----------



## greenkitty7

Balla Baby : Chingy


----------



## Beachcruiser

Wanna be a balla- Lil Troy


----------



## Polaris425

Beachcruiser said:


> Wanna be a balla- Lil Troy


shot calla 20" blades on da impalla... 
A calla gettin laid tonight 
Swisha rolled tight, gotta sprayed by Ike 
I hit the HIIIGHWAY, making money the FLYYYY WAY 
But there's got to be a BETT-ER WAYY! 
A better way, better way, YEAH-AHHHH


----------



## greenkitty7

We Be Steady Mobbin : Lil Wayne (one of my favorite songs)


----------



## Beachcruiser

greenkitty7 said:


> We Be Steady Mobbin : Lil Wayne (one of my favorite songs)


 +1


wayne wonder--no letting go


----------



## greenkitty7

Go Crazy : Eminem


----------



## Beachcruiser

Crazy- Aerosmith


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Crazy Train- Ozzy


----------



## KMKjr

Kelly Osbourne - Shut Up


----------



## 650Brute

Eyes sewn Shut - Suicide Silence \m/


----------



## swampthing

Eyel e ss- Slipknot


----------



## KMKjr

The Guess Who - These *Eyes*


----------



## greenkitty7

Behind Blue Eyes : The Who (do I win now?)


----------



## KMKjr

No, we have had triple word scores...

Patsy Cline - Blue 

But visually, I prefer LeAnn Rimes singing it, not saying Patsy might not have been a looker back in her day!


----------



## Polaris425

KMKjr said:


> Patsy Cline - Blue
> 
> But visually, I prefer LeAnn Rimes singing it, not saying Patsy might not have been a looker back in her day!


:agreed:


----------



## 650Brute

Blue Monday - orgy


----------



## KMKjr

Bangles - Manic Monday


----------



## greenkitty7

It Sure Is Monday : Mark Chessnut


----------



## KMKjr

*Mark *Morrison - Return of the Mack


----------



## greenkitty7

Ride With The Mack : Lil Wayne


----------



## KMKjr

*Wayne* Newton - Danke Schoen


----------



## KMKjr

Bump!


----------



## greenkitty7

John Wayne : Billy Idol


----------



## KMKjr

*Billy* Talent - Fallen Leaves


----------



## cattracks87

billy currington -thats how country boys roll


----------



## Coolwizard

Country Boy Will Survive - Hank Jr


----------



## greenkitty7

Naked Women and Beer : Hank Jr.


----------



## BlackBeast

Beer Drinkin, Honky Tonkin - Scooter Brown Band


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Somebody's gotta feel this_Brown Trucker...aka Kid Rock


----------



## greenkitty7

Outfit : Drive By Truckers


----------



## KMKjr

Faber *Drive *- When I'm With You


----------



## greenkitty7

Drive : Dave Matthews Band


----------



## KMKjr

The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - Mr. Bojangles


----------



## greenkitty7

Dirt Road Anthem : Brantley Gilbert


----------



## KMKjr

Kardinal Offishall - The *Anthem *


----------



## greenkitty7

Anthem For the Underdog : 12 Stones


----------



## KMKjr

*Stone* Temple Pilots - Plush


----------



## Pannell

Stone Sour : Made of Scars


----------



## greenkitty7

Scars and Souvenirs : Theory of a Deadman


----------



## KMKjr

*Dead* or Alive - You Spin Me Round


----------



## greenkitty7

Wanted Dead or Alive - Bon Jovi


----------



## KMKjr

All I Ever *Wanted* - Mase ft. Mya


----------



## greenkitty7

All I Need To Know : Kenny Chesney


----------



## KMKjr

The Beatles - All You Need is Love

double word score!


----------



## greenkitty7

Come Together : The Beatles


----------



## Coolwizard

Come As You Are - Nirvana


----------



## KMKjr

Bruno Mars - Just The Way You Are


----------



## KMKjr

greenkitty7 said:


> Come Together : The Beatles


How did you come up with that one. Cheater...lol


----------



## greenkitty7

i actually was listening to the song at the time... how am I a cheater?

Love The Way You Lie - Eminem & Rhianna


----------



## Coolwizard

Show Me The Way - Peter Frampton


----------



## KMKjr

greenkitty7 said:


> i actually was listening to the song at the time... how am I a cheater?
> 
> Love The Way You Lie - Eminem & Rhianna


Beatles - Beatles...lol


----------



## KMKjr

Coolwizard said:


> Show Me The Way - Peter Frampton


Robin S - Show Me Love


----------



## greenkitty7

KMKjr said:


> Beatles - Beatles...lol


it aint like it hasnt been done before...

Show Them To Me : Rodney Carrington


----------



## KMKjr

Just funnin' ya....

Drake - Show Me a Good Time


----------



## greenkitty7

Good Time : Alan Jackson


----------



## KMKjr

Good Charlette - I Just Wanna Live


----------



## Laekcim

Good Times, Bad Times--Led Zeppelin


----------



## KMKjr

George Thorogood - Bad To The Bone


----------



## greenkitty7

Thats cheating too... part of a word? come on man :nutkick:

Diggin Up Bones : Randy Travis


----------



## KMKjr

greenkitty7 said:


> Thats cheating too... part of a word? come on man :nutkick:
> 
> Diggin Up Bones : Randy Travis


Good was a bonus word, Bad was then word score! :moon:

*Bone* Thugs N Harmony - Crossroads


----------



## 2deep750

Drinkin' Bone - Tracy Byrd


----------



## mini bogger

Hillbilly Bone - Blake Shelton Ft. Trace Adkins


----------



## greenkitty7

Hillbilly Deluxe : Brooks & Dunn


----------



## speedman

ive been stuck on country for awhile now after every ride that happens to me, but i mostly listen to rock n rap sometims... mostly rock well 100% rock haha


----------



## KMKjr

greenkitty7 said:


> Hillbilly Deluxe : Brooks & Dunn


Garth Brooks - If Tomorrow Never Comes


----------



## greenkitty7

Tomorrow : Chris Young


----------



## KMKjr

*Young* Jeezy - Lose My Mind ft. Plies


----------



## blue beast

young love - the judds


----------



## KMKjr

Black Eyed Peas - Where Is The Love


----------



## greenkitty7

No Love : Eminem & Lil Wayne


----------



## KMKjr

Destiny's Child ft. Wyclef Jean - No, no, no


----------



## KMKjr

TTT


----------



## BBadBoy

heart - no other love


----------



## KMKjr

What's Luv - Fat Joe ft Ashanti


----------



## BBadBoy

marvin gaye - what's happenin brother


----------



## KMKjr

Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody


----------



## joemel

BROTHERly love -Earl Thomas Conley and Keith Whitley


----------



## 650Brute

Brother - Alice in Chains


----------



## BBadBoy

He Ain't Heavy... He's My Brother - The Hollies


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Ain't that a shame_Cheap Trick


----------



## BBadBoy

that's the way love goes - merle haggard


----------



## KMKjr

Janet Jackson - That's The Way Love Goes 

5x word score!


----------



## killer666

love gun--- kiss


----------



## joemel

Mr. Brownstone - Guns-n-Roses


----------



## nathen53

ice ice baby-vanilla ice


----------



## greenkitty7

You lose^

Every Rose Has Its Thorn : Poison


----------



## KMKjr

Bell Biv DeVoe - Poison


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Poison_November Rain


----------



## trailman412

Rain is a good thing- Luke Bryan


----------



## KMKjr

Matthew Good Band - Strange Days


----------



## 650Brute

Darkest DAYS of man - Whitechapel


----------



## swampthing

Reckoning Day- Megadeth


----------



## Pannell

Long Hot Summer Day - Turnpike Troubadours


----------



## KMKjr

New Kids On The Block - Summertime :greddy2:


----------



## Bruiser

band: 40 Below Summer - song: Minus One


----------



## joemel

one-metallica


----------



## 650Brute

No one cares - Atreyu


----------



## KMKjr

Howard Jones - *No One* Is To Blame


----------



## 650Brute

No pity for a coward - Suicide Silence


----------



## KMKjr

**** Sparrer- Suicide Girls


----------



## wcs61

Girls Girls Girls -Motley Crue -


----------



## 650Brute

Girl of Glass - Suicide Silence


----------



## wcs61

Heart of Glass - Blondie


----------



## 650Brute

Edge of a broken heart - Vixen


----------



## wcs61

Broken Hearted - Eric Clapton


----------



## greenkitty7

Broken : Cross Canadian Ragweed


----------



## 650Brute

I'm Broken - Pantera


----------



## KMKjr

Mr. Mister -* Broken* Wings


----------



## 650Brute

Her Black Wings - Danzig


----------



## LM83

Wings of a butterfly-HIM


----------



## 650Brute

Bullet with Butterfly wings - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## wcs61

Night Moves - Bob Seger and The Silver *BULLET* Band


----------



## 650Brute

Something MOVED - Ace Frehley


----------



## greenkitty7

Bob seger is a hell of a man! lol

Somethings Always Wrong : Toad The Wet Sprocket


----------



## 650Brute

Something in the way- Nirvana


----------



## honda maniac

peice of pie - john david james (local guy)

ill start one cold beer -colt ford


----------



## KMKjr

Willa Ford - I Wanna Be Bad


----------



## greenkitty7

:fail:


honda maniac said:


> peice of pie - john david james (local guy)
> 
> ill start one cold beer -colt ford


fail... Lol

I wanna *** you : akon


----------



## 650Brute

Lol........ 
I don't know which song to "play" off of..


----------



## wcs61

Okay...take your pick 
Lita *Ford* - Kiss me deadly

I Want To Hold Your Hand - Beatles


----------



## 650Brute

This Kiss - Faith Hill


----------



## wcs61

KISS - Beth


----------



## 650Brute

Kiss me deadly - Lita Ford


----------



## Polaris425

mudslinging - colt ford


----------



## 650Brute

Colt 45 - AfroMan


----------



## Polaris425

650Brute said:


> Colt 45 - AfroMan


Colt 45 an 2 zigzag's baby that's all we need................. :bigok:
We can go to the pawk afta dawk... haha Im youtubing afro-man now thanks...



because I got high - afroman


----------



## 650Brute

Ha ha! No problem)

High Enough - **** yankees


----------



## greenkitty7

Smoke and get High : Project Pat


----------



## 650Brute

Bury me in smoke - Down


----------



## wcs61

Smoke On The Water - Deep Purple


----------



## greenkitty7

Water : Brad Paisley


----------



## wcs61

???? Paisley Park - Prince And The Revolution (forgive me guys)


----------



## 650Brute

Revolution is my name - Pantera


----------



## wcs61

Primus - My Name Is Mud


----------



## greenkitty7

Blurry : Puddle of Mud


----------



## wcs61

Double Vision - Foreigner


----------



## whoolieshop

Double Team - Tenacious D


----------



## 650Brute

Double Deuces - Method Man
(St Ides Malt liquor commercial) This one was tough for me..


----------



## wcs61

Double trouble- Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## 650Brute

TROUBLE - Travis Tritt


----------



## swampthing

Trouble- Skindred


----------



## 650Brute

Some kind of trouble - Tanya Tucker


----------



## wcs61

Some Kind Of Wonderful - Soul Brothers Six


----------



## greenkitty7

Wonderful : Everclear


----------



## wcs61

*Wonderful* *Tonight* - Eric Clapton


----------



## greenkitty7

Layla : Eric Clapton (Derek and the Dominoes)


----------



## wcs61

Ain"t That A Shame - Fats* Domino*


----------



## 650Brute

15 Minutes of shame - Kristy Lee Cook


----------



## greenkitty7

Shameless : Garth Brooks


----------



## wcs61

(GMAB)


----------



## greenkitty7

haha... ^fail again. that song was right before my song!

yankee rose : David Lee Roth


----------



## wcs61

Gigolo - David Lee Roth. ^^ *fail?* "Forget about it! wawawa"


----------



## trailman412

Rose Colored Glasses- John Conlee


----------



## wcs61

Every Rose Has It's Thorn - Poison


----------



## greenkitty7

Nothing But a Good Time : Poison


----------



## 650Brute

Time heals nothing - Crowbar


----------



## greenkitty7

Time : Hootie and The Blowfish


----------



## wcs61

Time - Pink Floyd


----------



## 650Brute

Persistence of time - Anthrax


----------



## wcs61

Time after Time - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## swampthing

Child of Burning Time- Slipknot


----------



## 650Brute

Hungry Child - Corrosion of Conformity


----------



## wcs61

Sweet *Child* of Mine - GNR


----------



## 650Brute

Sweet Dreams (are made of this) - Marilyn Manson


----------



## 2010Bruterider

This is the new stuff-Marilyn manson

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## wcs61

*THIS IS *It - Kenny Loggins ( Has Ms. Manson Ever had an original song?)


----------



## 650Brute

This Love - Pantera


Lol, Yeah, lots his covers are good though!!


----------



## wcs61

Is *This Love *- Whitesnake


----------



## greenkitty7

Love in the First Degree : Alabama


----------



## 650Brute

First strike is deadly - Testament


----------



## austin82

Isnt she lovely- stevie wonder


----------



## 650Brute

She loves me not - Papa Roach


----------



## austin82

Not meant to be- theory of a deadman


----------



## swampthing

Not Falling- Mudvayne


----------



## 650Brute

Falling away from me - Korn


----------



## swampthing

Take her away- Stemm


----------



## 650Brute

Take as needed - SkinLab


----------



## wcs61

*Take *Time To Know Her - Percy Sledge


----------



## swampthing

Child of burning time- Slipknot


----------



## wcs61

Beds are *Burning* - Midnight Oil


----------



## 650Brute

Righteous Kill - Upon a Burning Body


----------



## wcs61

*Righteous* Brothers - Unchained Melody (Ghost)


----------



## 650Brute

wcs61 said:


> *Righteous* Brothers - Unchained Melody (Ghost)


Nice!!!!!

Livin' on a chain Gang - Skid Row


----------



## wcs61

Chain Gang - Sam Cooke (or Otis Redding, take your pick)


----------



## 650Brute

Nutshell - Alice in Chains


----------



## wcs61

I'm Eighteen - *Alice* Cooper


----------



## 650Brute

Eighteen and life - Skid Row


----------



## numbutt1

(Roll on) Eighteen Wheeler-Alabama


----------



## wcs61

Eighteen Wheels And A dozen Roses - Kathy Mattea


----------



## 650Brute

Wagon Wheel - Old Crow Medicine Show


One of my favs!!!!!!!!


----------



## wcs61

Cover of the Rolling Stone - Dr. Hook & The *Medicine Show*


----------



## swampthing

Cover me-Candlebox


----------



## wcs61

*Cover Me* - Percy Sledge


----------



## KMKjr

Sledgehammer - Peter Gabriel


----------



## wcs61

We Are Family - Sister *Sledge*


----------



## swampthing

All in the Family- Korn & Limp Bizkit (Fred Durst sucks!!)


----------



## 650Brute

And Justice for All - Metallica




---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=37.046221,-88.649205


----------



## wcs61

Perfect......two threads in one

I might be a Brute rider cause.....Nothing Else Matters - *Metallica*


----------



## 650Brute

Lol!!!!

Believe in nothing - All that Remains


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=37.083675,-88.638149


----------



## swampthing

Nothing but a good time-Poison


----------



## wcs61

*Poison* - Alice Cooper


----------



## 650Brute

NutShell - Alice in Chains

RIP Layne


----------



## KMKjr

Chain Of Fools - Aretha Franklin.


----------



## 650Brute

UnChained - Van Halen


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Moon dance--- Van Morrison

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## 650Brute

Bark at the Moon- Ozzy


----------



## oft brute

moonchild-iron maiden


----------



## numbutt1

Bad Moon Rising--- CCR


----------



## greenkitty7

Sick And Tired : Cross Canadian Ragweed (the other CCR)


----------



## swampthing

Sic- Slipknot


----------



## KMKjr

Paul Simon - Slip Slidin' Away


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Run Runaway_Slade


----------



## 650Brute

Runaway - Bon Jovi


----------



## wcs61

(with a ) Social Disease - Bon Jovi


----------



## 650Brute

Spreading the disease - Anthrax


----------



## oft brute

your disease-saliva


----------



## KMKjr

Matchbox Twenty - Disease


----------



## 650Brute

Heart Shaped BOX - Nirvana


----------



## wcs61

Baracuda - *Heart*


----------



## oft brute

two hearts - bruce springsteen


----------



## 650Brute

Two Minutes to Midnight - Iron Maiden


----------



## oft brute

midnight rider - allman brothers


----------



## wcs61

After Midnight - Clapton


----------



## oft brute

burning of the midnight lamp - jimi hendrix


----------



## wcs61

Burning Down The House - Talking Heads


----------



## greenkitty7

The Talking Song : Alan Jackson


----------



## oft brute

jackson- johnny cash


----------



## wcs61

"Take This Job And Shove It" - *Johnny* Paycheck


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Take a number_Stonesour


----------



## 650Brute

Number of the Beast - Iron Maiden


----------



## wcs61

Wrong Number - Cure.........cagedsaevilw da beast


----------



## swampthing

Number one crush- Garbage


----------



## bruteforcebill

one metallica


----------



## wcs61

ONE - Three Dog Night


----------



## 650Brute

Night train - Guns n' Roses


----------



## swampthing

Train of Consequences- Megadeth


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Train train/Blackfoot

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## bruteforcebill

crazy train ozzy


----------



## wcs61

Crazy - Patsy Cline


----------



## 650Brute

Crazy Babies - Ozzy


----------



## wcs61

(LOL) Baby Got Back - Sir Mix A Lot


----------



## phreebsd

Sublime - What I got 
:bug:


----------



## 650Brute

Metallica - So What


----------



## bruteforcebill

What do you think about that. Montgomery gentry


----------



## oft brute

think of me - buck owens


----------



## bruteforcebill

******* side of me jamey johnson


----------



## swampthing

Side by side- Anthrax


----------



## bruteforcebill

wildside motley crue


----------



## John Deere

Home Sweet Home - Motley Crue


----------



## 650Brute

HomeBoy - Eric Church


----------



## bruteforcebill

Country boy Alan Jackson


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Country boy can survive__Hank Jr.


----------



## 650Brute

Down Boys - Warrant

RIP Jani Lane


----------



## wcs61

Down Home - Alabama


----------



## swampthing

Down with the sickness- Disturbed


----------



## 650Brute

Down - Stone the Crow


----------



## bruteforcebill

down on the farm tim mcgraw


----------



## oft brute

down on me - jackal


----------



## 650Brute

Somebody save ME - Cinderella


----------



## bruteforcebill

somebody someone korn


----------



## 650Brute

Now you've got SOMEthing to die for - Lamb of God


----------



## wcs61

Something To Believe In - Poison


----------



## 650Brute

Something in the way - Nirvana


----------



## bruteforcebill

Are you sure hanks done it this way. Waylon Jennings


----------



## Hookem_420

My way- Sinatra


----------



## wcs61

My Way - Elvis Presley


----------



## 650Brute

Run DMC/Aerosmith - Walk this way


----------



## wcs61

Walks like a lady - Journey


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Dude looks like a lady_Aerosmith

Triple word score


----------



## 650Brute

Looks that kill - Mötley Crüe


----------



## Hookem_420

Killing in the name-Rage


----------



## wcs61

Killing Machine - Judas Priest


----------



## Hookem_420

Kill the Music Industry-Cold


----------



## Pannell

Murder on Music Row


----------



## 650Brute

In a darkened room - Skid Row


----------



## greenkitty7

White Room : Cream


----------



## wcs61

White Lightning - George Jones


----------



## KMKjr

Whitesnake - Here I Go Again


----------



## Hookem_420

GOing down-Godsmack


----------



## wcs61

Going To California - Led Zepplin


----------



## flowbackman

Wish they all Could be California Girls


----------



## wcs61

^ Beach Boys or David Lee Roth?

*California* Dreamin - The Mama's and The Papa's


----------



## bruteforcebill

Hotel California eagles


----------



## Hookem_420

The Boys of Summer-Eagles


----------



## KMKjr

Bryan Adams - Summer Of '69


----------



## wcs61

Summer Breeze - Seals and Croft


----------



## KMKjr

Seal - Kiss From A Rose


----------



## wcs61

Kiss Of Death - Black Sabbath :rock-on:


----------



## 650Brute

Creeping Death - Metallica


----------



## Hookem_420

Death Trend Setta-Crossfade


----------



## 650Brute

Death Blooms - Mudvayne


----------



## Hookem_420

Dead End-In Flames


----------



## wcs61

In A Gadda Da Vida - Iron Butterfly


----------



## Hookem_420

Bullet with *Butterfly* Wings-Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## 650Brute

SMASHed - Suicide Silence \m/


----------



## Hookem_420

Suicide Messiah-Black Label Society


----------



## 650Brute

Fake Messiah - Lamb of God


----------



## Hookem_420

Don't FAKE this-Chevelle


----------



## 650Brute

Don't Speak - No Doubt


----------



## Hookem_420

Speak-Godsmack


----------



## 650Brute

GodSmack - Alice in Chains


----------



## Hookem_420

^^Great Taste 650Brute

Chains of Humanity-God Forbid
2-word Bonus,lol


----------



## wcs61

Humanity - Scorpions


----------



## 650Brute

Human Violence - Suicide Silence

\m/


----------



## hooliganhodgie

More human then human-White zombie


----------



## Hookem_420

Humanoid-Chevelle


----------



## wcs61

Mr. Roboto - Styx


----------



## 650Brute

Mr Crowley - Ozzy


----------



## wcs61

Broken Wings - Mr. Mister

(Two for one special)


----------



## joemel

Mr.Brownstone Guns N Roses


----------



## wcs61

Mr. Bojangles - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## 650Brute

Mr Krinkle - Primus


----------



## wcs61

Mr. Know It All - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## KMKjr

Mr Mister - Kyrie


----------



## wcs61

Mr. BigStuff - Aretha Franklin


----------



## 650Brute

To be with you - Mr Big


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=37.045903,-88.649116


----------



## Hookem_420

This oughta help:

*MR*. Highway's thinking about the End-A Day to Remember


----------



## wcs61

_*Highway*_ Song - Blackfoot


----------



## greenkitty7

Highway to Hell : ACDC


----------



## wcs61

Hells Bells - AC/DC


----------



## Hookem_420

The Hell Song-Sum 41


----------



## wcs61

Hell Is For Children - Pat Benatar


----------



## 650Brute

Walk with me in Hell - Lamb of God\m/


----------



## wcs61

Bat Out Of Hell - Meat Loaf


----------



## KMKjr

Black Eyed Peas - Meet Me Halfway


----------



## 650Brute

Fade to Black - Metallica


----------



## wcs61

Fade Into You - Mazzy Star


----------



## Hookem_420

Fade Away-Diecast


----------



## phreebsd

So Far Away - Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## wcs61

So Far Away - Dire Straits


----------



## phreebsd

Falling Away from Me - Korn


----------



## 650Brute

Falling Fast - Testament


----------



## Polaris425

Free Falling - Tom Petty


----------



## wcs61

Fallen Angel - Aerosmith


----------



## 650Brute

Angel of Death - Slayer


----------



## KMKjr

Sarah McLachlan - Angel


----------



## wcs61

Kiss An Angel Good Morning - Charley Pride


----------



## Hookem_420

Engel-Rammstein


----------



## wcs61

Angel Of The Morning - Juice Newton


----------



## 650Brute

Morning Waits - As I Lay Dying


----------



## KMKjr

Sheena Easton - Morning Train


----------



## wcs61

Midnight Train - Journey


----------



## 650Brute

Two minutes to midnight - Iron Maiden


----------



## Hookem_420

Midnight to Midnight-Chevelle


----------



## KMKjr

Midnight Oil - Beds Are Burning


----------



## Hookem_420

Burning Bright-Shinedown


----------



## KMKjr

Talking Heads - Burning Down The House


----------



## 650Brute

Down - Stone the Crow


----------



## Hookem_420

Down - Earshot


----------



## hooliganhodgie

spiders-system of a down


----------



## 650Brute

Down Boys - Warrant


----------



## Hookem_420

Down to My Last-Alterbridge


----------



## 650Brute

Last Breath - Chelsea Grin


----------



## hooliganhodgie

Last resort-papa roach


----------



## Hookem_420

The Last Fight-BFMV


----------



## 650Brute

Last Caress - Misfits


----------



## swampthing

Last chance- Maroon 5


----------



## 650Brute

The last in Line - Dio


RIP Ronnie James Dio


----------



## trailman412

I walk the Line - Johnny Cash


----------



## 650Brute

The Faded Line - Lamb of God


----------



## Hookem_420

Fade Away - Diecast

You ever check ^^^ them out 650Brute?


----------



## 650Brute

Hookem_420 said:


> Fade Away - Diecast
> 
> You ever check ^^^ them out 650Brute?


Fade to Black - Metallica

Hookem, no, but I will.. Thanks for the tip


----------



## KMKjr

Blackstreet - No Diggity


----------



## hooliganhodgie

Dig-Mudvayne


----------



## Hookem_420

DIGnity-BFMV


----------



## wcs61

Dig Dug - Ytcracker


----------



## Hookem_420

Dig It-Beatles


----------



## wcs61

Can You *DIG IT* - Monkees (Way before your time)


----------



## Polaris425

Hey hey we're the monkees - Monkee's haha. I remember them. Even watched the TV show.


----------



## Hookem_420

Hey You - Pink Floyd


----------



## wcs61

Hey Joe - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## 650Brute

Ugly Kid Joe - Everything about you


----------



## hooliganhodgie

I hate everything about you-Three days grace


----------



## Hookem_420

Everything Zen - Bush


----------



## KMKjr

Pitbull - Give Me Everything


----------



## 650Brute

The THING that should not be - Metallica


----------



## Hookem_420

Shouldve been there - Earshot


----------



## KMKjr

Beenie Man ft. Fambo- I'm Okay Drinking Rum & Redbull


----------



## BlackBeast

Beer Drinkin, Honky Tonkin - Scooter Brown Band


----------



## KMKjr

Bobby Brown - My Prerogative


----------



## wcs61

Britney Spears - *My Prerogative* :bug:


----------



## BlackBeast

My Baby Thinks She's A Train - Asleep At The Wheel


----------



## swampthing

Train of Consequences- Megadeth


----------



## 650Brute

Night Train - Guns n' Roses


----------



## rillo750i

Crazy train- ozzy osbourne


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.565508,-87.720064


----------



## 650Brute

Crazy Babies - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## KMKjr

Aerosmith - Crazy


----------



## 650Brute

Stone cold Crazy - Metallica


----------



## Hookem_420

Cold-StaticX


----------



## wcs61

Cold As Ice - Foreigner


----------



## 650Brute

Ice, Ice Baby - Vanilla Ice

(made popular again by my fav movie of all time.... Step Brothers)


----------



## BlackBeast

Baby I'm Gone - Kyle Park


----------



## Hookem_420

Gone Forever - Three Days Grace


----------



## wcs61

Baby I'm Gone - Kyle Park


----------



## KMKjr

Linkin Park - Numb


----------



## wcs61

Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd


----------



## 650Brute

Sink the pink - AC/DC


----------



## wcs61

Pink - Aerosmith


----------



## 650Brute

Just like a pill - Pink


----------



## Hookem_420

Just like this - Limp Bizkit


----------



## 650Brute

This Love - Pantera


----------



## wcs61

Is This Love - Whitesnake


----------



## HAWK

Love Gun - Kiss


----------



## KMKjr

Aerosmith - Janie's Got A Gun


----------



## 650Brute

Get your Gun - Marilyn Manson


----------



## phreebsd

Stfu get up - korn/skrillex


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Hookem_420

Get up, Get out - Korn


----------



## phreebsd

Wiz Khalifa - Up


----------



## KMKjr

Blink 182 - Up All Night


----------



## swampthing

Nightmare- Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## wcs61

Night Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## Coolwizard

Night Prowler - AC/DC


----------



## 650Brute

Steal away the night - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## wcs61

In The Heat Of The Night - Ray Charles


----------



## 650Brute

Night moves - Bob Seger


----------



## KMKjr

Young MC - Bust A Move


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Whoo-haa!! Got you all in check_Busta rhymes


----------



## KMKjr

2010Bruterider said:


> Whoo-haa!! Got you all in check_Busta rhymes


Don't see the relation?

but

Young MC - Fastest Rhyme


----------



## 2010Bruterider

bust a move
bust-a rhymes
I knew it was a stretch.


----------



## 650Brute

House of pain - FASTER *****cat


----------



## KMKjr

2010Bruterider said:


> bust a move
> bust-a rhymes
> I knew it was a stretch.


Good in my books!! 

I missed that entirely.


----------



## KMKjr

T-Pain Ft. Wiz Khalifa & Lily Allen - 5 O'Clock


----------



## 650Brute

5 minutes alone - Pantera


----------



## KMKjr

Heart - Alone


----------



## wcs61

Heart of Glass - Blondie


----------



## KMKjr

Glass Tiger - Eye of the Tiger


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Eye_Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## 650Brute

Smashed - Suicide silence \m/


----------



## wcs61

Smash Mouth - Crawl


----------



## KMKjr

Tracey Bird - Watermelon Crawl


----------



## 650Brute

Blind Melon - no rain


----------



## KMKjr

Prince - Purple Rain

(and he's playing in Halifax tonight!)


----------



## Litenyaup

Rihanna- umbrella


----------



## KMKjr

Litenyaup said:


> Rihanna- umbrella


 
^^nice one^^

Took me a second to get it!! 

Hanna Montana - Rockstar


----------



## gatorboi

Shop Boyz - Party Like a Rockstar


----------



## 2010Bruterider

beastie boys_intergalactic


----------



## z24guy

Wild Cherry-Play That Funky Music White Boy


----------



## wcs61

FOGHAT - Wild Chery


----------



## gatorboi

*Tay Zonday - Cherry Chocolate Rain
*


----------



## KMKjr

Neneh Cherry - Buffalo Stance


----------



## flowbackman

Zute suit Riet - Cherry popping daddys


----------



## KMKjr

flowbackman said:


> Zute suit Riet - Cherry popping daddys


 
Quiet Riot - Come On Feel The Noise


----------



## gatorboi

Good Charlotte - Riot Girl


----------



## KMKjr

Avril Lavigne - Girlfriend


----------



## 650Brute

About a Girl - Nirvana


----------



## wcs61

GIRLs Just Wanna Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## KMKjr

Michael Jackson - Wanna Be Starting Something


----------



## 650Brute

Something in the way - Nirvana


----------



## wcs61

Something - Beatles


----------



## 650Brute

The THING that should not be - Metallica


----------



## KMKjr

Dop *** / That Thing - Lauryn Hill


----------



## blue beast

Play me that song - Brantley Gilbert


----------



## KMKjr

Wild Cherry - Play That Funky Music


----------



## greenkitty7

Lit up : Buck Cherry


----------



## KMKjr

Cheech & Chong - Up In Smoke


----------



## greenkitty7

Smoke Weed Everyday : Project Pat


----------



## KMKjr

Everyday People - Arrested Development


----------



## 650Brute

Beautiful people - Marilyn Manson


----------



## KMKjr

Christina Aguilera - Beautiful


----------



## greenkitty7

Beautiful Girls : Sean Kingston


----------



## KMKjr

Jay Sean - Down ft. Lil Wayne


----------



## greenkitty7

Lost : Gorrila Zoe ft. Lil Wayne


----------



## 650Brute

Lost in emotion - Lisa Lisa & the cult jam


----------



## KMKjr

650Brute said:


> Lost in emotion - Lisa Lisa & the cult jam


^^Now that's ol' school!!^^


Pearl Jam - Black


----------



## wcs61

Jam on it - Newcleus


----------



## greenkitty7

Black Betty : Ram Jam


----------



## 650Brute

Fade to Black - Metallica


----------



## swampthing

Black Dog- Led Zeppelin


----------



## 650Brute

Say hello to Heaven - Temple of the Dog


----------



## KMKjr

Bryan Adams - *Heaven*


----------



## Polaris425

stairway to heaven - zeplin


----------



## KMKjr

Heaven Is a Place on Earth - Belinda Carlisle


----------



## gatorboi

Michael Jackson - Earth Song


----------



## papaslim

HYFR-drake ft. lil wayne


----------



## hooliganhodgie

assasins of youth-wayne static


----------



## Litenyaup

Youth-Matisyahu


----------



## 650Brute

Youth gone wild - Skid Row


----------



## redneckrancher420

Gone- montgomery gentry


----------



## wcs61

Tuesdays Gone - Lynard Skynard


----------



## KMKjr

Kelly Clarkson - Since U Been Gone


----------



## swampthing

Far Gone out- The Jesus and Mary chain


----------



## KMKjr

CCR - Proud Mary


----------



## 650Brute

Last dance with Mary Jane - Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers


----------



## gatorboi

The Dance - Garth Brooks


----------



## KMKjr

Anne Murray - Could I Have This Dance


----------



## z24guy

I Can't Dance-Genesis


----------



## Coolwizard

Dance the Night Away - Van Halen


----------



## almightyjoebro

The Night by Disturbed


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Night moves_bob segar

I'm going in.


----------



## KMKjr

Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight


----------



## 650Brute

The AIR that I breathe - All that remains


----------



## KMKjr

Swollen Members ft. Nelly Furtado - Breath

All Canadian!!


----------



## 650Brute

Last Breathe - Chelsea Grin


----------



## KMKjr

*Last* Kiss - Taylor Swift

And thank my daughter for that one.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Detroit Rock City_KISS


----------



## 650Brute

Rock soldiers - Ace Frehley & Frehleys comet

(I should get double points for this one)


----------



## KMKjr

Martika - Toy *Soldiers*


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Aaron Tippin-Big Boy Toys


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 650Brute

Skid Row - Big guns


----------



## KMKjr

November Rain - *Guns n' Roses*


----------



## trailman412

Every storm runs out of Rain - Gary Allen


----------



## JLOWERY

Rain is a good thing-Luke Bryan


----------



## swampthing

Rain sun gone- Mudvayne


----------



## Big D

Already Gone - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## flowhandy

She wouldn't be gone - Blake Shelton 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## triston

Good lovin' , gone bad (live)-Bad Company


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Bad Company_Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## flowhandy

COMPANY - third eye blind 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KMKjr

*Blind* Melon - No Rain


----------



## duckincrazy92

Purple rain prince


----------



## KMKjr

Deep *Purple *- Child In Time


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Sweet child of mine_Guns n Roses

----that is all---


----------



## KMKjr

Marilyn Manson - *Sweet* Dreams (or old school Eurythmics)


----------



## flowhandy

SWEET home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## TylerT

moma im coming home ozzy


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I'm coming home_Eminem 

----that is all---


----------



## flowhandy

HOME - Blake Shelton


----------



## trailman412

Homeboy - Eric Church


----------



## 650Brute

Down boys - Warrant


----------



## Coolwizard

Good Ole Boys - Moe & Joe


----------



## Polaris425

Good Vibrations. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------

